# South Australia police transfer



## divingmoose (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am a uk police officer and have received an email re chance to apply to south Australia. I am wondering if anyone else has done this or can tell me how they find life compared to uk. I am married and my wife is a dental hygienist/therapist and she would hopefully find work. Early stages but really fancy it.
Thanks Lee


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Lee, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you do a search you may find some answers since there were some police officers on here a while ago (and there are others looking to move from the UK at the moment). 

Do you know where you would go in South Australia? I'm in the Limestone Coast which is SE South Australia near the Victorian border. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## divingmoose (Oct 22, 2010)

Not sure where I would end up but just wondered what cost of living is like compared to uk


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lee, 
Have you managed to find out any other info with regards to this? I am also looking to move to South Australia Police, however I have no idea where to start!! All seems very complicated. Any idea how many cops they are recruiting? 

Sonia


----------



## divingmoose (Oct 22, 2010)

No idea how many, applications online from 14 of march. I have a friend that did it a few years ago he went to western austrailia


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Aye I seen that, I'll go on the website on the 14 March because there isn't much info at the minute. Two people I know also moved to western Australia, seems to be not as many jobs at the min though. Not idea on the timescales either. Do u need to have a visa in place before you apply?


----------



## divingmoose (Oct 22, 2010)

No not with this I think they sort everything out


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

It's def something to look into. I've been applying for 3 years and this is the first time they've recruited since then I think. I don't have a lot savings though which could be a problem. 
Good luck if you apply, I'll update you with any further info I get if you wish


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Lee,

For the cost of living check out the 'Cost of Living' thread at the top of the forum
It may be a little out of date but it'll give you an idea. We left the UK in 2007 and found things much more expensive here but we live in a regional area. 

For rentals / house prices see the property websites Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au and www.domain.com.au since that will probably be your biggest expense. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## simonb73 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I to have got this email and I am very tempted with the opportunity to transfer, does anybody know about any seniority that you could carry over if any (leaving as a newly promoted Sgt), what are the pension rights in SAPOL? Can we carry ours over? I have looked at the web site and they do offer some very attractive benefits and also quite a good rate of pay if you can carry over some seniority. My only worry is if they decide to post you to the back of beyond (not knowing anybody and stuck with nowhere to go). It has been a dream of ours to move to Australia for a while for a better life for everybody. Hope to hear back from someone soon, good luck with the applications.


----------



## romey (Mar 11, 2011)

Just joined the site today as I also have got a email from SAPOL a few days ago. I'm already a member on another expats forum. It made be worth keeping in touch and trying to help each other out because I'm sure we will have hundreds of questions. I've currently got 7 years service and have been looking into the idea of move for a while but there as been no recuritment for a while so this has come out of blue not that I'm complaining. I'm sure there will be hunderds of officers applying and have done some research into the matter looking at previous threads on this and other websites SAPOL has had some very negative feedback from ex Brit bobbies compared to the only other OZ force who has taken on Brit cops western australia. So it wud be good to hear from some serving cops out there who made the big move a few years ago. My ex Sgt is out there and has been for nearly 5 years he has told be some home truths but also some postives which I will try sharing over the coming days and weeks.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The application dates for the South Australia Police are between the 14th March and are to be submitted no later than the 8th of April. Our colleague in the said force believes there are 50 vacancies,

Hepa


----------



## davy2win (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all, I also got this email. I completed the process in 2009 but due to a malicious complaint that I had my offer was retracted. I must advice that if you have a complaint don`t apply cos it causes nothing but heartache for you and your family.

Even though my complaint was dealt with prior to start date of April 2010 SAPOL could not keep me on a list, I understand why cos they have no idea when it would have been resolved but again if you have anything that may hold you back don`t apply as it cost me over £1000 for flights and hotels.


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it right enough that you do 9 months initial training? Does anyone know what the salary is like compared to the UK? I'm assuming you'll start from the bottom of the ladder again?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

sc82 said:


> Is it right enough that you do 9 months initial training? Does anyone know what the salary is like compared to the UK? I'm assuming you'll start from the bottom of the ladder again?


See my other post, we have a friend who is in the SAP, and he can be contacted by requesting friendship on Facebook,

Ot try this link

South Australian Police | Careers | Overseas Applicants
Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

sc82 said:


> Is it right enough that you do 9 months initial training? Does anyone know what the salary is like compared to the UK? I'm assuming you'll start from the bottom of the ladder again?



Further to the previous and having read the link, all I can say is why were they not recruiting in the 70's. Never mind I shall just have to sit here in the sunshine and enjoy my pension :tongue1:


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Recruiting in the 70's is no good to me! I wasn't even born then! Haha


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

sc82 said:


> Recruiting in the 70's is no good to me! I wasn't even born then! Haha



You will tell us owt.


----------



## Jake000 (Mar 12, 2011)

*police job*



simonb73 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I to have got this email and I am very tempted with the opportunity to transfer, does anybody know about any seniority that you could carry over if any (leaving as a newly promoted Sgt), what are the pension rights in SAPOL? Can we carry ours over? I have looked at the web site and they do offer some very attractive benefits and also quite a good rate of pay if you can carry over some seniority. My only worry is if they decide to post you to the back of beyond (not knowing anybody and stuck with nowhere to go). It has been a dream of ours to move to Australia for a while for a better life for everybody. Hope to hear back from someone soon, good luck with the applications.


hi, am current serving police officer in UK. Do you know if any one is taking on transferees as like you, am wishing to emigrage to australia as long as i can get a job there. Any info would be appreciated, 
cheers


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

*transfer to Oz Police*



sc82 said:


> Is it right enough that you do 9 months initial training? Does anyone know what the salary is like compared to the UK? I'm assuming you'll start from the bottom of the ladder again?


Hello,

I think if you transfer to SAPOL its ten weeks training, and I think your current years in the job are taken into consideration.
Regards
Samchoc


----------



## davy2win (Oct 2, 2009)

length of service is cut in half so if your 8 years in, sapol take you at 4 year pay scale. no seniority is taken into account we all start the same. length of time at college is the same for all, no transferee rates


----------



## simonb73 (Mar 10, 2011)

davy2win said:


> length of service is cut in half so if your 8 years in, sapol take you at 4 year pay scale. no seniority is taken into account we all start the same. length of time at college is the same for all, no transferee rates


Thanks for everyones replies, does anybody know where the posting might be, I sent them an email the other day with lots of questions but just got the standard reply of wait till 14th for info????


----------



## simonb73 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been looking at the web site this morning but nothing? Am I missing something?? Good luck everyone


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

*14th ????*



simonb73 said:


> I have been looking at the web site this morning but nothing? Am I missing something?? Good luck everyone


Hi,

I too have been looking, still says not recruiting UK, dont know what the time difference is though?

Samchoc.


----------



## simonb73 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi think it is 10 1/2 hours at the moment so they will be going into Tuesday soon, hope this helps


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

*recruitment*



simonb73 said:


> Hi think it is 10 1/2 hours at the moment so they will be going into Tuesday soon, hope this helps


Ah so that doesnt explain things! I hope they havent changes their minds!!!! Good job I have the whole day off, Ill have to keep looking onn the site!

Thanks for your help!
Samchoc


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

I've found out it's a public holiday in Australia today so it'll prob be tomorrow before the recruitment opens.


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

I am informed that today is a public holiday out in Oz so could explain for the delay in advert? Samchoc


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

sc82 said:


> I've found out it's a public holiday in Australia today so it'll prob be tomorrow before the recruitment opens.


Hence my reply also, then getting the email someone had posted the same thing!!!! Good Luck.

Samchoc


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Oops! Sorry I never seen that. I'll have a good look at the application over the next couple of days. Not sure if I'm def going to apply, had a few other ideas suggested so I may look into them. Good luck


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone got any update on the recruitment yet because on the website it's still saying that they are not recruiting in the UK ?? 
Sonia


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

sc82 said:


> Anyone got any update on the recruitment yet because on the website it's still saying that they are not recruiting in the UK ??
> Sonia


Hello,

No was going to ask the same???
Samchoc


----------



## Gareth&Victoria (Mar 15, 2011)

Just thought I'd say "Hey", I'm waiting for SAPOL to open as well. 

I had the email saying about the 14th ... And still the site is closed for UK applicants. I emailed the recruitment office today to ask what was happening, but no reply yet. I'll let you know if I hear anything. 

G


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

Gareth&Victoria said:


> Just thought I'd say "Hey", I'm waiting for SAPOL to open as well.
> 
> I had the email saying about the 14th ... And still the site is closed for UK applicants. I emailed the recruitment office today to ask what was happening, but no reply yet. I'll let you know if I hear anything.
> 
> G


HI
I have too, bet they are inundated with emails!!! I will keep checking! 
Samchoc


----------



## Gareth&Victoria (Mar 15, 2011)

Well if they'd opened when they said they would they wouldn't be faced with a massive inbox! 

Apparently the NZ applicants find out today who got through the first round so whether that is affecting the UK recruitment numbers and start date ... Who knows! 

G


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

Gareth&Victoria said:


> Well if they'd opened when they said they would they wouldn't be faced with a massive inbox!
> 
> Apparently the NZ applicants find out today who got through the first round so whether that is affecting the UK recruitment numbers and start date ... Who knows!
> 
> G


Hi
Ah yes I read that their process was ongoing.....maybe you are right! Lets hope there are still some vacancies left !!!
S


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys, new to the this forum today but I am an expat UK officer now with SA Police and have been here 4 years. 

Feel free to ask any and all Q's.

I'll make a start: *seniority*? If you're a SUBSTANTIVE skipper (or above) you will be made Senior Const at the successful completion of your required probation. Specialist officers? Sorry guys....SA police WILL put you on patrols/response. Some expat cops do move to their SA police equivalent roles but it seems to be on an ad hoc basis. Come here for reasons other than career progression.....if it happens too, then that's awesome!

*Postings*? If you want Adelaide, be prepared for the 'less than lovely' areas! Country postings are on offer too, you get subsidised housing: rates go up/down with the degree of loveliness!!! 

*Pay*? It's better than the UK by miles (exchange rate) and we have just been awarded a 16-18% pay rise over the next 3 years.

*Job*? It's the same. People are people the world over and do the same stupid/evil things. Paperwork/procedures are different and are the biggest cause of angst amongst the expats. Anyone who's done a transfer within the UK will have an inkling of what I'm on about. Magnify that by the distance across the globe and you're about there. Remember.....this is a foreign country and things are done differently in foreign countries. Just because English is the spoken language doesn't mean things are done in an English way. (This only took me 4 years to renconcile BTW!!!!!)

*Recruitment* ? Any day now! Rumour Control has it SA Police want 90 of you guys. I don't know the start dates but the website will update soon. So brush of the CV's, start behaving at work (get those complaints done with, seriously!!!), those of us who have increasing age AND waistbands need to get fit again - the bleep test ain't hard but it is pass/fail and is a known component of the process. Start digging out appraisals/performance reviews too. Sort out passports/birth certificates/marriage certificates etc etc cos those who get through WILL need them for the Immigration guys. 

*Pesnions*? You can't transfer your pension straight into the Police superannuation it has to go into a recognised scheme for 5 years after which you can put it into any superannuation you like - but you can't 'cash it in'. If you wish to do the transfer you need to be on your toes because the Australian Tax Office only give you a 6 month window to bring it over tax-free. You need to make your own minds up so go see someone who knows what they're talking about.....I'm just a beat cop. 

*Career breaks*? Get one if you can cos if you get here and you don't settle it's expensive enough getting removals, flights etc without the added spectre of unemployment on your return! But you're coming for keeps......right?

*Partners*? If your partner is in a recognised trade/profession equivalency can be obtained (always at a cost, of course!) Adelaide is the only sizeable place in the whole state so naturally offers the most opportunities for partners to obtain employment. Housing is generally speaking a lot more expensive here so swings and roundabouts.

*Kids*? The education system here is easily comparible to the UK and private and affordable private education is plentiful in the cities/towns. Remote areas? Unsurprisingly services are sparse. Colleges (TAFE) are dotted across the state and offer the usual mish-mash of certificate/diplomas in everything from A-Z. Universities are primarily in Adelaide with very small campuses in Mount Gambier and Whyalla that offer only limited courses - but they are improving their range.


I could go on and on but I trust this is a good start. Anyone having any individual questions just ask away.......contrary to my kid's beliefs I do have a life so I don't ALWAYS get to play on the interweb that often so please be patient - I'm getting slow in my dottage.


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the above.
Do many people apply for these jobs? Are they difficult to get? I'm guessing this is the last recruitment for a while ? 
Sonia


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

SA police are losing more staff than the can recruit/train - hence the UK/Kiwi drives. The Commissioner has made promises to staff the force to a certain number (I don't remember the figures) but he is struggling. 

Is it easy to get the job? Hard to say. I got into the UK force at first application, stuffed up the WA police interview but got into SA police first time. Did I find the IQ tests hard? About the same as the UK ones. The psychology tests are more a test of your endurance - something like 600 questions.....yes, really. The answers aren't hard...do you hear voices in your head: often/rarely/never. Others are more obscure: I would prefer to be a teacher or a woodcutter? (Well, neither really but you HAVE to choose).

The written tests are crucial in the selection process. Pass these and you're almost there. Most of us are switched on enough to know the 'form' at a job interview so I won't teach sucking eggs today. Trust me, those who can demonstrate that they are not doing this as a short/medium term working vacation and want to relocate and settle and have done research about family/partner issues will be best of the bunch. They don't want high flyer and geniuses cos their expectations are too lofty (I'm here, a 10 year Constable with a woeful collection of 'O' levels).


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

I've only been a beat cop for 6 years, my partner is a primary school teacher and we are both wanting to move over. 
Just deciding if I go for it now and drop out of my sergeants diploma here. Or wait a couple of years until it's done. It's a difficult decisions. Also don't have much cash saved at the minute


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> SA police are losing more staff than the can recruit/train - hence the UK/Kiwi drives. The Commissioner has made promises to staff the force to a certain number (I don't remember the figures) but he is struggling.
> 
> Is it easy to get the job? Hard to say. I got into the UK force at first application, stuffed up the WA police interview but got into SA police first time. Did I find the IQ tests hard? About the same as the UK ones. The psychology tests are more a test of your endurance - something like 600 questions.....yes, really. The answers aren't hard...do you hear voices in your head: often/rarely/never. Others are more obscure: I would prefer to be a teacher or a woodcutter? (Well, neither really but you HAVE to choose).
> 
> The written tests are crucial in the selection process. Pass these and you're almost there. Most of us are switched on enough to know the 'form' at a job interview so I won't teach sucking eggs today. Trust me, those who can demonstrate that they are not doing this as a short/medium term working vacation and want to relocate and settle and have done research about family/partner issues will be best of the bunch. They don't want high flyer and geniuses cos their expectations are too lofty (I'm here, a 10 year Constable with a woeful collection of 'O' levels).


Hello,

Thanks for the postings...I am waiting for SAPOL to advertise! Initially on the email it said this process would be open for three weeks, this doesnt seem that long to gather all of the information.... how long was this when you applied?

Thanks again
Samchoc


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tough one mate......the process to be skipper here is complicated by the Senior Const rank (one knowledge exam broadly similar to the final Academy exam) and a week long course.....then you have to complete increment 5 at the rank of Constable, don't forget SA police half your UK service when calculating your Constable increment.

SA police sergeant is: knowledge test (OSPRE pt 1), diploma course (at your own speed), course, interview board.........realistically 2-3 years AFTER Senior Const. But you can do the test and diploma once qualified as Senior Const even if not substantive in that rank. 

As for the OH....teachers are short supply but getting a permanent position is a challenge - very often teachers are on term by term contracts, short term contracts or 'casuals' (basically agency work/relief work)

Competition from UK cops is harsh - lots apply for relatively few posts. When will they recruit again after this forthcoming campaign? Nobody knows. Chuck your hat in the ring, you can always pull out if you get cold feet but once the closing date goes by it's tough luck. Australia faces the same demographics as the UK - an ageing population/workforce and SAPOL is no different. So, on the one hand we don't know when/if they will recruit in the UK ever again but on the other the local populous are failing to fill the cadet courses. I wish I had the crystal ball on this one!


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Samchoc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the postings...I am waiting for SAPOL to advertise! Initially on the email it said this process would be open for three weeks, this doesnt seem that long to gather all of the information.... how long was this when you applied?
> 
> ...


Hi Sam

It was about the same time line for my batch. I managed to get my failed WA application done in 36 hours and the forms for SA must be done at the same printers cos the questions are the same (I did have the info to hand from the WA form by the time SA were open.) 

Job wise the complaints/appraisals have to be done the hard way via personnel, but the rest of it is pretty much un-checkable by an Australian jurisdiction:eyebrows:


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Where are the tests/interviews held in the UK? And roughly how long will the whole process take? I understand you may not know but how long it take you from start to finish?


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

My batch did the written tests at Australia House in central London (near Victoria train station), the bleep test was done at the YMCA on Tottenham Court Road and the final interview was carried out at some obscure glass/steel office block near to Covent Garden. 

From sending my forms off to landing in Australia was 9 months but I could have taken a spot on a course 3 months earlier but chose not to because it clashed with Christmas/New Year.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

sc82 said:


> I've only been a beat cop for 6 years, my partner is a primary school teacher and we are both wanting to move over.
> Just deciding if I go for it now and drop out of my sergeants diploma here. Or wait a couple of years until it's done. It's a difficult decisions. Also don't have much cash saved at the minute


Hi SC82

if cash is a stumbling block then you might consider a country spot (they're not all flyblown hideous moonscapes) I have a govt house and occupy a patrol spot in a small town and pay $420 per month in rent - that includes rates and water bills! Housing can be hit and miss (quality of finish as well as undesirable neighbours) generally few have problems, but as per usual question the local cops first before signing anything! I worked in Adelaide originally and now wonder why!


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

If you do get a job do they help with accommodation etc?


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

sc82 said:


> If you do get a job do they help with accommodation etc?


In short "No". SAPOL tried to offer liaison officers to UK guys but it was VERY hit and miss. Dunno if it has been offered since 2008. Many relied on colleagues who emigrated before them (like I did), others made internet buddies who helped out. I met my liaison officer two weeks after starting shift work at my patrol base, "which was nice". Unsurprising, really cos he's CIB (cat, pigeons.....:boxing

The Academy is spartan if I'm being polite. There's no canteen, only sandwiches/pies at lunch and nowt after hours and w/e. The rooms are single person only and remember that the local recruits are predominantly in their early 20's (or younger....God give me strength) so after hours 'entertainment' is limited too. Still, it's ONLY 10 weeks!!!!!!

Some UK guys do leave their partners behind for the 10 week training and live singly - most don't. Budget for rental housing near/commutable to Largs North/Draper initially as a holiday home but crack on and get a 'proper' rental asap. Don't forget there will be a 6-8 week time-lag for all of your chattels to arrive by sea freight!!!!! (Oh, and clear customs)

If only someone could invent Windows Life so you could 'Cut/Paste'. I digress. SAPOL sponsor your application for permamnent residency (which is a considerable 'leg up' over and above the average Joe who comes here as a tradesman/professional) and no more. There's no help with removals, housing, banking, pensions, schooling, partner's employment etc.


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

No help with any of the latter so your more or less left to fend for yourself once they give you a job? 
Did u find the whole process stressful? and would you do it again if you had the chance?


----------



## simonb73 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Does anybody know if they give you a posting before you get out there. My only worry is moving everything and everyone (wife and 2 children) only to be moved again after training has finished. If I am right in thinking the whole move would be about 5-10k. Anybody else feeling the same as me :confused2:


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

sc82 said:


> No help with any of the latter so your more or less left to fend for yourself once they give you a job?
> Did u find the whole process stressful? and would you do it again if you had the chance?


Pretty much sink or swim! Luckily there's plenty UK cops who have gone before you to help out. 

The application process is just labourious and tedious. The only stressful came from the family who were dying to emigrate and needed me to get the job!

The written tests are no more/less job relevant than the ones used in the UK - nor are they any harder! SAPOL didn't used to make you do any maths questions. Basically it's the usual word games of odd one out/same as, spelling grammar and punctuation, what symbol comes next type of stuff, a short report writing exercise to check your grammar punctuation. The psych tests are silly but necessary to get in! Just so long as you can avoid drooling on the answer sheet you should be ok.

Would I do it again? In a heartbeat.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

simonb73 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anybody know if they give you a posting before you get out there. My only worry is moving everything and everyone (wife and 2 children) only to be moved again after training has finished. If I am right in thinking the whole move would be about 5-10k. Anybody else feeling the same as me :confused2:


Hi Simon

I moved in 2007 I got a quote of 4500GBP for a container - it'll be more by now, get a return 'plane ticket and defer the return leg. It's a handy escape route but will pay dividends when you wanna make a return visit to the UK.

Most folks 'make do' in a part furnished or holiday rental until their container gets here. Logistically it's easier and cheaper if the container is dropped at your first 'proper' home. If they are posted to an incovenient metro LSA whilst at the Academy some buy a home/long term rent asap and put up with the commute. House buying in SA can be done in 3 weeks if the conveyancers get weaving.

You guys will start in February just after the Aussie school year starts Jan 30th 2012. Just to throw another spanner in the works, getting kids enrolled in schools is never easy and the Academy won't look favourably on you school-hunting instead of going to work! The schools close before Xmas so you would need to identify school/s and obtain places before leaving UK if the young ones are to have a 'seamless' start.

Postings are usually given to UK guys before leaving Blighty so you will at least know where to start house/school/job hunting. The Aussie cadets are not informed until the last week of their 9 month course! All of the metro LSA's work 24hour shifts and I would be angling for Sturt or South Coast if I were you.

Have SAPOL set up a welcome pack and made ready some form of cheap easy accommodation? Not on your nelly!


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info, it's all very daunting. Worried incase it doesn't go to plan or I'm left on my own with nowhere to live also worried about interviews and selling myself.


----------



## Gareth&Victoria (Mar 15, 2011)

Hobbit, do I take it from your above post that the academy is residential. Is there any scope to live out nearby. Not sure my OH would enjoy 10 weeks on a new country with just her and the baby. 

BTW thanks for all the great info. 

Gareth


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

simonb73 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anybody know if they give you a posting before you get out there. My only worry is moving everything and everyone (wife and 2 children) only to be moved again after training has finished. If I am right in thinking the whole move would be about 5-10k. Anybody else feeling the same as me :confused2:


Hello,

I think you give your choices and they then post you, this would be after the ten weeks 'conversion course' at the academy. I have the concern with hubby and two yound kids also..... Wow is that what you have estimated the move as? You are probably right, although if im lucky I would plan to rent a holiday type home near to the academy and then look for somewhere to rent in those ten weeks, somewhere near where I was being posted. Does that make any sense? There really is lots to think about. How old are your children? Mine are 4 and nearly one!
Samchoc


----------



## simonb73 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just sent you a message


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd seriously need 5-10 thousand pounds to move? Can anyone confirm this? Seems an awful lot!!


----------



## simonb73 (Mar 10, 2011)

sc82 said:


> I'd seriously need 5-10 thousand pounds to move? Can anyone confirm this? Seems an awful lot!!


Had message from Hobit who confirmed in 2007 container was £4500, then you have your flights????????


----------



## rooe84 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi

New to this, thinking about applying. 

Not sure if I can yet as I've been in 3 1/2 years in the U.K but am 2 months shy of the 3 years post training, which would June, before they offered the positions. 

I have emailed SAPOL to ask if it matters as I will have had the service length at positions offered and over 4 on the start dates. 

Anyone else is a similar situation. 

I'm 26 so qualify in the age part. 

Andy


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Would I seriously need to take a container? I wasn't planning on that.


----------



## simonb73 (Mar 10, 2011)

sc82 said:


> Would I seriously need to take a container? I wasn't planning on that.


Hi,

Think it would depend on how much stuff you want to take or if you were willing to buy brand new out there. We just looked at a few companies and its average is about 5-7k dependant on weight. I suppose you could courier some stuff across, not to sure? Think I am just going to go for application and then worry about the rest after that, there is a good website Adelaide Bound - making migrating to Adelaide, South Australia easier. Info for those wishing to emigrate to South Australia which gives some good advice and links to various things out there. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

If I got a job I would just try and rent somewhere that was furnished. I don't have any children or anything so I would be going alone and was just going to take personal belongings. Has anyone on here any advice and has anyone just left the UK with their own personal items?


----------



## Kris_euk (Jan 22, 2011)

sc82 said:


> If I got a job I would just try and rent somewhere that was furnished. I don't have any children or anything so I would be going alone and was just going to take personal belongings. Has anyone on here any advice and has anyone just left the UK with their own personal items?


Personally, the cost and stress is more than my furniture is worth. You can ship tea crates, a few of them and a bit of excess baggage on the plane is a much cheaper option.


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'll opt for trying to take extra baggage. If I got a job though I wont be looking forward to selling off my goods/clothes that I won't need! 
Still new start and all that lol !


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Gareth&Victoria said:


> Hobbit, do I take it from your above post that the academy is residential. Is there any scope to live out nearby. Not sure my OH would enjoy 10 weeks on a new country with just her and the baby.
> 
> BTW thanks for all the great info.
> 
> Gareth


Hi Gareth

Luckily the Academy is NOT residential - it's distinctly unsavoury in a box room with no air conditioning in February! To be fair, some of the rooms have a/c but not all. It's bad enough being at training school again but living there? (just like the halcyon days at Heythrop Park) - no thanks. If you must do so cos your family set up needs it - it's at least clean, safe and cheap but backpacker standard at best!

If you obtain a metro posting (the majority do) most guys just put up with the commuting to/from Taperoo. Country-bound folk can move into their Govt house whilst they are 'cadets' but of course spouses/kids are left behind whilst Ma/Pa is studying in the City. Of course this separation happens at the most stressful time - but it's hard to see a solution apart from coughing up for internal flights or driving like a demon every Friday night and Sunday afternoon. Once again....not so happy memories of UK training school.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

sc82 said:


> If I got a job I would just try and rent somewhere that was furnished. I don't have any children or anything so I would be going alone and was just going to take personal belongings. Has anyone on here any advice and has anyone just left the UK with their own personal items?


Hi ya.....we sold everyting to freinds, family and at car boot sales before we came and sent our personal items and keepsakes via one of the legion of removal companies.

It was great fun shopping:confused2: for everything, but this was in 2007 when then GBP:AUD exchage rate was in the Brits' favour. Absolutely go for it if this is your plan but I can't help think I spent a lot of cash buying my stuff and then sold it for a song (car boot sale prices are never gonna make you rich nor the classifieds in the Trading Post at work/local newspaper).

There's the usual MFI-esque warehouse outlets here selling all kinds of furniture. Those of you who like meatballs for lunch can shop at Ikea - it's right nextdoor to Adelaide airport. Some of the other emporia are: Early Settler, Amart, Le Cornu.

Whitegoods and electricals? We have the usual Currys/Dixon clones here too. Haggling and offering cash for a one stop package deal saves quite a bit. Google search names like: Good Guys, Harvey Norman.

You guys can see what you think of 'pay Pickfords and bring my UK stuff' (UK fridges are not up to the job in aussie climates and fail customs laws on refrigerant fluids) versus 'me and my suitcase'.


----------



## Kris_euk (Jan 22, 2011)

I've just returned from the doctor, expecting him to sign my form for me send with my application, he wants £160.................... Is this normal, for a job I may not get?

Also I have concerns about the obtaining of my service records, basically telling my force I want to leave, without a job offer. I have quite a good little role at the moment, this is an expensive gamble.....

Anyone got any thoughts?

I applied to WAPOL a few years back and they wanted nothing like these documents, just the application form???


----------



## stewart96 (Mar 15, 2011)

My doctors is the same. I should have paid more attention at college! I would imagine it should be confidential any request to HR. I asked my HR yesterday and they made it sound like it was no problem to do.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Kris,

although I applied in 2006 I had to pay for the GP medical examination back then. It was 150GBP, I was horrified. If you're over 35 years old just wait til you pay for an exercise ECG!!!!! It's worth it though.

Whilst there's no guarantees with any job application and competition will be harsh it's the only way SAPOL can get a pre-employment medical done. It's a police force: they ain't gonna pay for anything unless they gotta! (SAPOL have got over 1000 expressions of interest for 90 jobs!) 

As regards your records, can you make a personal visit to your HR dept in order to avoid putting bosses in the picture?

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just to let you guys know, the Academy is being re-built and will be complete in Sept 2011 (assuming on-time completion)

It will be a ground-up brand new place so old whingers like me won't know ****** all about it but the SA Govt glossy production on it looks nice, "motel style accommodation" it says. 10 weeks at Travelodge anyone? 

It says there's gonna be a gym, an assualt course and a parade ground - you lucky people! (There will be a whole lot of teaching facilities too, including a scenario village!) They're forking out $59M on it so it will be brand new and shiny and you will conceivably be the first new officers there! 

It has to be an improvement on the current/old place because facilities were Sunday League (at best ) not English Premier League!


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

Like hundreds if others I too am in the process of applying. Can anybody offer any advice on how the pension works over there and a typical forecast. I know that I will have to freeze my uk one, just wondering what the future could look like as a retired cop in oz?


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kingy78 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Like hundreds if others I too am in the process of applying. Can anybody offer any advice on how the pension works over there and a typical forecast. I know that I will have to freeze my uk one, just wondering what the future could look like as a retired cop in oz?


SAPOL pension is no more or less than a no-frills private pension scheme in the UK: you get out what you put in! No final salary stuff,no commuting etc. You get a lump sum and what you do with it is up to you. There's no mandatory retirement age and no maximum lenghth of service (One guy just got his 50 year medal!!!)

I'll give you the advice I got when I came in 2007: 

You can transfer your UK pension over here: it cost me about 1.5 years of contributions in fees. (if you want to do it tax-free you only have a 6 month window from arriving in Aus)

If you transfer pensions it must go in to a recognised scheme (QROPS) and stay there for 5 years. After this it can be moved into any pension fund - inc your SAPOL one, if you wish to. 

You can 'salary sacrifice' (use pre-tax salary) and make AVC's if you like - it's a form of tax-free saving.....if you can spare the cash.


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks mate,

That explains alot and is very helpful. I'm sure you are aware that the pension scheme is about to get a hammering in the uk so it will never be the same again. I guess the emphasis will be on making sure you transfer it over in the 6 months. Do you know how easy that is to do? 

James


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you join sapol on a career break from your force or do you need to resign from your force before you join?


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

And have you seen the list of medical stuff?? I'm shocked at all the stuff that is unacceptable. Surprised there's anyone left to employ after they rule out all those!!!


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

The medical is quite extensive and will cut down the numbers considerably. Not sure about the career break situation, will have to do some digging. 

If successful, we will be coming over with a 3 and 1 year old. Can you advise in relation to the education system, pre-school etc. Does it compare to the uk? What are the schools like in the Adelaide area? 

Thanks again


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kingy78 said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> That explains alot and is very helpful. I'm sure you are aware that the pension scheme is about to get a hammering in the uk so it will never be the same again. I guess the emphasis will be on making sure you transfer it over in the 6 months. Do you know how easy that is to do?
> 
> James


hi James

the transfer of your pension is complicated yet easy:

complicated because there's a stack of paperwork that is so heavy it'll give you a slipped disc! (as if there's not enough going on to confuse you!)

easy because I resigned myself to never having the ability to understand what these people are talking about. Let's face it just how many of us TRULY understand everything we're told by these financial guys? So I took the proposals to an independent financial advisor I knew and trusted and asked his opinion. (As ever values can go up and down as they say......just waiting for the climb on my particular rollercoster ride!)

being confused and nodding as if I knew what was going on was EASY (bit like when the missus is on th ewar path really!).


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

sc82 said:


> Can you join sapol on a career break from your force or do you need to resign from your force before you join?


SAPOL have historically taken UK cops on career breaks, how can they check if you don't tell 'em? It's not as if they have any authority in the UK and your HR dept are duty bound to remain tight lipped. 

I suppose it's nice to have an escape route just in case. I wouldn't know cos Wiltshire (my old force) slammed the door closed and locked it as I left.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kingy78 said:


> The medical is quite extensive and will cut down the numbers considerably. Not sure about the career break situation, will have to do some digging.
> 
> If successful, we will be coming over with a 3 and 1 year old. Can you advise in relation to the education system, pre-school etc. Does it compare to the uk? What are the schools like in the Adelaide area?
> 
> Thanks again


Hi Kingy

Don't stress about the medical - it looks worse than it is. Most of us have never heard of half the things on the paperwork and if you had these conditions you'd probably not be a cop anyhow. If you are even moderately healthy (and not the least bit fit) you should pass the medical. 

Eyesight is the usual stumbling block for applicants. SAPOL are lenient here by merely asking you to have 20/20 vision with your glasses or contacts, there is no 'naked' eye requirement, unlike the Home Office.

Schools? Generally the schooling system in SA is comparable with the UK, if not better. Professional teachers might not think so but as a Dad I have no concerns. Our son attended State pirmary school and then we paid for private High School -because we could afford it and we perceived of it as a better thing for him. It's just the same as the UK; the lower socio-economic areas are poorly provided for whereas the better off zones have better schools. No surprises there then! 

Your little ones are gonna need kindy til they're 5-6 years old. This is a pricey commodity and places are tightly held at the good ones. Funding is subsidised in two stages by the federal govt. and everyone is entitled to the first payment, the second part is means tested. Last year our toddler was in kindy full-time and we were paying about $900-1000 per month (we only got the first subsidy cos I'm a Snr Const and too wealthy!) The kindy centres tend to open between the hours of 0630-1830ish to accommodate parents who need to commute


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks hobbit. 

The medical forms have gone to the docs today and I'm fortunate to not have any ailments, so that should be fine. Everything else is pretty complete, just need to get my previous force to certify my records. 

My wife and I are not worried about an escape route as if we get in we won't be coming back! We both love Australia and feel like it's now or never! 

Thanks for the info re the kids, it's very helpful, we've been trawling the schools in Adelaide, but have come to the conclusion it's about where you live and where you are posted. 

Just need to get a bit fitter as 4 years of sitting behind a desk as a ds has taken it's toll on the waistline!


----------



## Kris327 (Mar 17, 2011)

*BTP CNC or MOD*

Hi guys
New to the forum ! I have a few questions
1. Do SAPOL recruit from BTP MDP or CNC?
2.My mate got in from CNC the last intake but I've heard they have changed the rules anyone know the truth?
3.My application is complete and also had medical etc is it worth sending if they don't recruit from the above forces?

I've had 7 1/2 years in the job and would move in a minute as my mate is there and also have family in Sydney and Melbourne

Thanks kris


----------



## gmdpol (Mar 17, 2011)

my husband is applying to sapol this time around and we are finding this thread very helpful so thankyou!!

One day I am all for if and the next day i am having doubts due to leaving my parents behind and moving to a country i dont really know.

Will life really be much better?????

I know the weather will be better  but what else....is it worth giving up wot we have here? crikey its making my head hurt lol.


----------



## sc82 (Mar 8, 2011)

I found the sapol forms very strict, esp the medical ones. Things you would never get away with in the uk- tension headaches, ibs to name a couple. Got me thinking if I'd like to work for an organisation like that. Jobs will be the same everywhere, and so will the people- your just in a warmer place!
Also paying to go to London for each stage and hotels if I needed it maybe to change my mind later on, would be a waste of hundreds of pounds. 

Life is what u make it, no matter where you are. 
I'm staying put and I'll go oz on visits where it'll be pure relaxation and nothing else, no stress of jobs, house hunting etc. All my friends family are here in the UK. And aye it's not the best at the moment but nothing stays the same forever and recessions come and go. If ur talking about going to oz forever then that's a while, UK might not be as bad in a few years. We were told these days would be the hardest.
But like I say life is what you make it. And only you can decide. 

Good luck


----------



## stewart96 (Mar 15, 2011)

From my point of view I don't want to look back in regret. If it doesn't work out I can always come back and it will have been an adventure. I've got young kids and to experience a different culture would be great for them. I don't expect the job to be any better, just a bit different.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kris327 said:


> Hi guys
> New to the forum ! I have a few questions
> 1. Do SAPOL recruit from BTP MDP or CNC?
> 2.My mate got in from CNC the last intake but I've heard they have changed the rules anyone know the truth?
> ...


Hi Kris

I'll ring recruitment during opening hours and try to get an answer for you preferably via email, so it can be validated later should needs be. I can't see a problem: the SAPOL website does not stipulate "Home Office" only - it says UK police service. BTP training is/was CENTREX anyhow; SAPOL have recruited Garda officers, Canadians and Kiwis also. 

I'll P.M. you asap.

Nige


----------



## Kris327 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Kris
> 
> I'll ring recruitment during opening hours and try to get an answer for you preferably via email, so it can be validated later should needs be. I can't see a problem: the SAPOL website does not stipulate "Home Office" only - it says UK police service. BTP training is/was CENTREX anyhow; SAPOL have recruited Garda officers, Canadians and Kiwis also.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response I would ring or email myself but would rather not as I don't want the wrong answer! Yeah your right it's says nothing on the web about just home office/Scottish office forces! My mate joined the last intake from CNC and he had 3 years in the job, I've had 7 and a have and specialized in general purpose police dogs and firearms which might be a benefit !

Thanks again happy to chat to the folks with the knowledge your a star

Regards kris


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

gmdpol said:


> my husband is applying to sapol this time around and we are finding this thread very helpful so thankyou!!
> 
> One day I am all for if and the next day i am having doubts due to leaving my parents behind and moving to a country i dont really know.
> 
> ...


Hi gmdpol

Doubts are quite usual and normal. This could be one of the biggest decisions of your lives. What have your parents said? Do you think they would understand the reasons you have for wanting to emigrate?

Will life be better? What do you want it to be? There must be things in the UK that have caused you both to put forward this application - what are they and what are your collective beliefs causing you to consider Australia can address them? Is South Australia perfect? Not by a long long way, but Adelaide regularly features in the top 10 lists of 'liveable' cities (whatever that means?!?!) - it has 1.2m people living in it, there's quite a few of them who are deeply unpleasant (hence I still have a job!!!) but it's like a ghost town on Sunday mornings and public holidays - the shops are shut and we all go to the beach/parks/BBQ's etc.

The weather is undeniably better, I have been here 4 years and live to a better standard than I ever did in the UK. Funnily enough the climate is one of those reasons; if we wish to socialise then the weather is not usually a limiting factor and we can enjoy the outdoors more as a consequence. Until we came here these things seemed trifling and unimportant but having travelled back to the UK 6 times in these 4 years I have progressively become aware of how limited the UK lifestyle can be and weather, space and culture (all things without a price tag and quite immeasurable) impact greatly on this liberty.

I am truly proud to be British and will never be otherwise, but I am hugely grateful for the oppurtunity SAPOL gave me and my family 4+ years ago. Another member of this forum on this SAPOL thread put it quite well when he said he would hate not to have tried and regret it later on in life. You can always go back - of course time/money/effort/upheaval would have been spent but only you and your partner can decide if you are prepared to take that leap of faith.

Ask any and all questions you like, send a personal message if you don't want to air your thoughts to all and sundry - and I'll answer as best I can. 

Nige (aka Hobbit)


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kris327 said:


> Thanks for your response I would ring or email myself but would rather not as I don't want the wrong answer! Yeah your right it's says nothing on the web about just home office/Scottish office forces! My mate joined the last intake from CNC and he had 3 years in the job, I've had 7 and a have and specialized in general purpose police dogs and firearms which might be a benefit !
> 
> Thanks again happy to chat to the folks with the knowledge your a star
> 
> Regards kris


CNC will be gutted to lose two of you - there's not that many of you to go round!

Specialisations are not top of SAPOL's list I'm afraid to say Kris, you will be a 'bum in a seat' copper on patrols. Unlike WAPOL who stipulated only junior officers from response/CBO type roles with 3-5years experience need apply SAPOL are quite happy to take specialist and/or ranking cops then squeeze them into patrol jobs regardless of their unsuitability or unwillingness. I guess they want their cake and eat it - but it can and does cause disquiet amongst the troops!

As soon as I know what recruitment branch say I will post the answer to you. I tried to email them whilst on duty tonight but SAPOL's Windows Outlook crapped itself and emails were down.

Watch this space.

Nige


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

gmdpol said:


> One day I am all for if and the next day i am having doubts due to leaving my parents behind and moving to a country i dont really know.
> 
> Will life really be much better?????
> 
> I know the weather will be better  but what else....is it worth giving up wot we have here? crikey its making my head hurt lol.


Hi gmdpol, 

Try doing a search on leaving parents behind since it's been discussed several times before. 

We've been here nearly 4 years and have nothing to do with the police - apart from we know one personally through Rotary 

Life is what you make it - as someone else mentioned. Here you have to go out and find people that you want to be friends with, you have to find a support network - they won't automatically come to you. I have made a few friends here but they can't replace the friends back in the UK that I had known for 20+ years. Flights back to the UK are expensive so if you need to do that then you want to add that to your budget. 

I'm in the Limestone Coast, which is in SE South Australia and the cost of living is higher here than the UK, although property was cheaper when we moved out in 2007. You may want to work out a rough budget before you move out here so that you know what to expect. Because of the floods in Queensland and Victoria some food prices are already going up and bananas have increased nearly the triple the price. 

How will you keep in touch with family and friends in the UK? I taught my 70+ year old Mum to use a PC and Skype so I can talk (and see) her and Dad on a regular basis. It's not the same as being able to give them a hug so it really depends on how close you are. I'm an only child so it wasn't an easy decision to leave them but we get to see each other every year when they come out here for about 5 weeks. 

The weather is better, the people are friendlier (but I'm not a police officer who meets different types of people ), it's more laid back than London, we don't have to sit for hours in traffic jams. 

For us it was worth it....

Hope that helps,
Karen


----------



## edgy07 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi to all

Enjoying reading your posts, and thanks to Hobbit1621 for excellent advice so far.

So my question - as already mentioned we would be bums in seats regardless what experience we have but after we have done our bit ie response for a year or so etc etc is career progression good if we want to branch out ie dogs/traffic/firearms ie are there vacancies there to go for??
Anything like uk police we wont have specialists roles soon with all our cuts!!!

thanks
Carl


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

edgy07 said:


> Hi to all
> 
> Enjoying reading your posts, and thanks to Hobbit1621 for excellent advice so far.
> 
> ...


Hi Carl

Once you have completed your probation you are eligible to apply for specialised roles just the same as the local guys. If you have ambitions this way you might like to generate a portfolio of evidence on jobs you have done as a specialist officer; the performance area it supports (supporting diversity, resilience etc etc) and a list of contactable corroborating witnesses - preferably senior ranks to you. SAPOL has a selection system like all Police Forces for these specialist roles and the application forms are quite onerous indeed. If you keep a portfolio of evidence for your UK appraisal/performance review (whatever!) then this will be invaluable for SAPOL purposes further down the road.

_Occasionally_ UK cops have been allowed to join specialist roles before the end of their probation but they have been the right guy in the right place at the right time when a vacancy cropped up! (This does not diminish their qualifications it just demonstrates that this is an ad hoc affair!) SAPOL do not recognise UK specialist training (officially) but some of the management are smart enough not to turn away a suitably qualified officer just because s/he isn't Australian. 

My wife was a CSI in the UK but was employed as a civilian operative. She was told SAPOL do not recognise UK forensic training because it's not as good as theirs and she needed to apply as a raw recruit......even then she would have to undergo the (inferior) SAPOL CSI training.....IF and only IF they had vacancies and IF she met their standards - if it wasn't so lamentable I'd laugh!

In SAPOL's defence (I can't believe I'm saying this), it's a business just like the UK forces. They all have to watch the bottom line. Setting up recognition for each and every qualification a cop might hold is hard work/costly and what does SAPOL get for it? Probably very little, if anything. Lastly, how many UK forces recognise Australian police training, travel to Australia to facilitate recruitment and then sponsor residency applications? None that I'm aware of. (Quite how many UK forces are struggling to meet recruitment targets is another matter!!!!!)

A quick run down on the more common specialisations:

Traffic
Not the same beast as it is in the UK. It is not a specialist role here, you are a patrol officer who deals with traffic-based taskings (collisions mostly) and attends to day-to-day follow ups on traffic complaints, collision reports etc. If you want to do accident investigation the it's Major Crash Investigation Branch and you would need to apply for the course, qualify and then apply when a vacancy occurred. There's no elite 'white hat' (we ALL wear white hats) and as for chraging around in Gucci cars.....no gonna happen here. We all drive Holden Commodores (Vauxhall Carltons/Omegas!!!!)

CIB
Just the same as the UK (suit wearing, work dodgers:boxing Currently deeply understaffed. Similar to doing a CID-aide, there is a preliminary investigation course to be done, then try to get a secondment and then get the detective's course. Or you could stick your hand in boiling oil - I would imagine the same level of pain would be generated. Mostly UK CID guys are well recieved but there is no official recognition of one's UK training - it would help as supporting evidence but it would not award you any credits for prior learning.

Firearms
Known as STAR (Special tactics and rescue). UK AFO's won't cut it, SFO's might from a weapons skills and tactics viewpoint but the fitness levels required of STAR guys is phenomenal and most applicants fall at the way-side during selection. If you can withstand the hellishness of the 4-day sleep deprivation and absolute flogging meted out to those brave enough to try then another 5-week course awaits the unwary. Once qualified ou return to your substantive position and await the call up when a slot comes round. UK cops have applied and made it and are serving in STAR today. They won the spot on the team the same as the local guys, no favours were given because of previous UK SFO/military status.

Dog unit
If you thought STAR blokes had it bad the dog guys are even more unlucky! Whilst the physicality isn't anything like as demanding the VERY lenghty and gruelling tests, presentations and interviews disappoint all but 3-4 per year, dozens (even 100's) apply. Once in everyone is happy - very happy. No recognition at all for dog handlers or instructors is considered. SAPOL has enough applicants so they don't feel the need to be generous.

Prosecutions
Fancy processing files, preparing cases for court and then being the prosecutor in the court room? Our prosecutors are probably the most under-recognised branch in SAPOL. I couldn't do it for all the tea in China, but it has it' dispensations.....regular work hours, no taskings, promotion to senior constable (you still need to pass the exams but you are given the acting rank for 2 years) and a pay enhancement in recognition of the responsibility you take on.

Hope this helps

Hobbit


----------



## DTS1 (Mar 23, 2011)

*length of service*

Hi,

I've just clocked up 20 years service in the UK. If I understand it correctly would I effectively lose 10 years by joining SAPOL?
This being the case what would I do with my UK police pension?
Thanks alot, great posts, very insightful.
David.






Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Carl
> 
> Once you have completed your probation you are eligible to apply for specialised roles just the same as the local guys. If you have ambitions this way you might like to generate a portfolio of evidence on jobs you have done as a specialist officer; the performance area it supports (supporting diversity, resilience etc etc) and a list of contactable corroborating witnesses - preferably senior ranks to you. SAPOL has a selection system like all Police Forces for these specialist roles and the application forms are quite onerous indeed. If you keep a portfolio of evidence for your UK appraisal/performance review (whatever!) then this will be invaluable for SAPOL purposes further down the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi DTS1

you won't lose 10 years pension, thank God, your 20yr pension could be frozen in UK or transferred here - whichever you preferred....but nominally you will lose 10 years seniority with SAPOL, this isn't as bad as you might think.

When SAPOL half your service in order to reckon your status it's done IMO as a means of cutting the wage bill. By halving UK service time they reduce your SAPOL Constable increment point accordingly. In your case half of 20 is 10. Therefore, your probationary period is minimised to the shortest time possible: 6 months. You lose nothing here! Once confirmed as Constable you would think you would jump to year 10 increment but as there are only 8 increments you out reach the scale anyhow! If you're substantive UK sergeant or higher, SAPOL will give you automatic Senior Constable upon completion of your Aussie probation ($15,000 pay rise!).

In short, because you are over 20 years in service it has no impact on you. You may have read that after 10 years service cops in SAPOL get 90 days long service leave (and they do!) ALL of us UK cops have to do 10 years for SAPOL before earning it! Worse still, it's being phased out for new long service leave system in July as part of our pay rise agreement. If it helps do the maths so you can work out if this is all worth it calculate your rank/increment find that point on the payscale (on SAPOL website) and add 20% due to our shift enhancements. Better still, we just got a 17% pay rise (in stages over 3 years) so anyone with a slide rule.....please let me know what I should be paid. Seriously though, I'm a Senior Constable 1st increment. By the end of this 3 year deal I will be on a gross salary of about $90,000 by 2013.....by today's exchange rate that's £55,000.


----------



## dermi1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hobbit (or anyone else who can help)

I am seriously thinking of applying as I am mid service and really looking for a change in career and lifestyle.

Couple of questions....

1) Do all UK officers get paid as standard recruits at the academy or is starting pay slightly higher than local applicants based on experience?

2) As top rate Sgt, would I start at higher pay point as Senior Constable to reflect length of service in the rank?

3) What are the promotion opportunities like?

4) Overall would people recommend the move and what were the main pros and cons that people experienced?

Thanks

Sean


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

gmdpol said:


> my husband is applying to sapol this time around and we are finding this thread very helpful so thankyou!!
> 
> One day I am all for if and the next day i am having doubts due to leaving my parents behind and moving to a country i dont really know.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I agree this thread is very helpful, I really want to apply to SAPOL, my husband is not in the job and is like you, very confused for the reasons you give, Do I apply and see how far I get??? He says do more research and apply in the future, if they recruit again???
We have two young children and i think now is the ideal time for them and would be something I regret if I dont go for it.

Samchoc.
I dont want to get through and have to pull out...decisions decisions.... help!


----------



## Samchoc (Mar 12, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Kingy
> 
> Don't stress about the medical - it looks worse than it is. Most of us have never heard of half the things on the paperwork and if you had these conditions you'd probably not be a cop anyhow. If you are even moderately healthy (and not the least bit fit) you should pass the medical.
> 
> ...


Hobbit,

Thanks for the posting about Kindy thats very helpful, even on what you paid for your little one per month for full time is cheaper than what Im paying at the minute for 4 days a week. 

When did you find out where you were going to be posted and how many options did you have to give? kindy and schools are my concern too.

Samchoc


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

dermi1 said:


> Hobbit (or anyone else who can help)
> 
> I am seriously thinking of applying as I am mid service and really looking for a change in career and lifestyle.
> 
> ...




Hi Sean

I hope the following helps, I'll number them the same as you:

1) All UK recruits are paid the same recruit wages across the skils/rank/experience ranges. This rate is the same rate as the Aussie recruits doing their basic training course. It's a pittance for a primary/sole breadwinner but you just have factor it into your list of expenses in order to get here.....or use savings to make up the difference. MOst of us live on beans on toast etc for the first 3 months.

2) As a substantive UK sergeant you would be promoted to first increment Senior Constable upon successful completion of your 6, 9 or 12 month probation. No recognition is given for your UK sergeant increment - nor ideed if you are an Inspector or Chief Inspector. The best _any_ UK recruit can achieve is first increment Senior Constable. ALL UK recruits irrespective of UK rank are paid at probationer constable rate during their probationary period.

Should you start at the SAPOL Academy on, say, 01/02/2012 you would get cadet pay for 10 weeks hence. $1650 gross per fortnight.

Upon graduation you would be 'promoted' to probationary constable and as of mid April be on $1923 per fortnight (add on 20% for shift enhancements)

Upon completion of probation (duration tailor made to your own circumstances) you would be promoted to either Constable (the most junior UK cop eligible would achieve increment #2) and earn $2050 per fortnight (+20%). If you held Sgt or above in UK you would go to Snr Const increment #1 and earn $2370 per fortnight (+20% shifts)

3) Chances of promotion? 

Senior Constables' exam is the same standard as the final exam at the Academy. I would advise EVERY UK constable who is given no credit for prior rank to sit this exam because the money is good and the exam ain't hard......you did it all at Fort Largs after all!!!

Promotion beyond Snr Const is subject to the following:

Sergeant: you must hold the rank of Snr Const OR hold the qualification and be nominated First Class Constable (lance corporal stripe). Sit the knowledge exam (bit like OSPRE #1 but also contains SAPOL procedural Q's). Pass the Sergeant course at the Academy. Study for and obtain the Advanced Diploma in policing from the TAFE (SA). Then compete at interview when all of the aforementioned ar under your belt...........you are now qualified for Sergeant and Senior Sergeant roles.

Commissioned officer (Insp and above): you must be substantive sergeant or be qualified but pending promotion. Sit and pass the Inspe exam (OSPRE #1 + procedural Q's), Obtain degree in policing studies, pass board, compete for post. 

There are UK cops who have obtained Sgt in SAPOL - there may be others who are Snr Sgt or Insp but I am not aware of them. Will you be discriminated against because you're British? Only if you keep telling the Aussies your British and start every sentence with "But, when I was in Britain......"!!!!!!!!!!

4) Pro's and Cons

I love it here......so do most of us expats. I have bad days when I wonder why I left sunny Wiltshire behind.....even after 4 years. Most won't be so frank but if you grew up in a country and it is part of you it is hard/impossible to forget that. HOWEVER......even in the busy times in my days at South Coast LSA I was never ever as hard pressed as I was in the UK. The paperwork grinds (doesn't it always?) and the SAPOL procedures seem set up to annoy you and complicate the simplest of tasks - but I felt the same in UK too. On the up-side the scrotes are not as aggressive (really!!!), work mates are mostly much more positive about coppering than UK folk; because they haven't been ground to their wit's end like you guys. You will be a front line cop and have to do the usual "WTF?" tasks with the usual dimwit clients 24-7/365, but somehow when its warm and sunny (even the winter's are manageable!): it don't matter.

DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES come for the job and think you will be looking back after a year or two and be unable to 'see the join'. This is a foreign nation and things are foreign - some are better, some are worse. You WILL suffer homesickness and you WILL wonder "WTF have I done?" from time to time (from a career standpoint). UK cops have a higher 'go home' rate than the general UK expats (dunno why). But of those that stay the vast majority cannot believe their luck to be here. I cannot quote you measurable and replicable research studies to show this, only offer my own observations. Each recruitment drive SAPOL has more and more applicants, so something must be wrong at home.

If you value a relaxed lifestyle (not always cheaper!!!!) in a cleaner and safer place, I'll see you in February!

Hobbit (Nige)


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Samchoc said:


> Hobbit,
> 
> Thanks for the posting about Kindy thats very helpful, even on what you paid for your little one per month for full time is cheaper than what Im paying at the minute for 4 days a week.
> 
> ...


Samchoc, hi ya.

You and your hubby have reservations and why wouldn't you? You are considering uprooting your kids and lives and flying across the world to just about the furthest point possible from Britain. I wish I could take away those worries but ALL parents fret over their kids and like all applicants you are worrying if this is better or worse and never having lived in SA or Adelaide how could you judge accurately?

Do you perceive of the UK economy and society being a good place to be in for your family? If you do, stay home. If not, apply and see how you go.....it will cost you in travel and some admin fees to get to the finish line but a small investment to be offered a new start in life. Australia is still the #1 destination for a whole gamut of expats (not just cops), there must be something right over here. When will SAPOL recruit again? Will they recruit again? I'm so far down the food chain I couldn't possibly know.

Should you come down under, what will your OH do work-wise? There will be a period of time during which he is at home with the kids and you are at work, before you can sort kindy/school and he can sort a new job. There is a government department that recognises overseas qualifications and offers equivalency to Aussie trades/qualifications that might be of help to you both. Try www.immi.gov.au/asri/os-qual-units.html

When I came in 2007 I was offered postings after I had accepted the job offer in writing, via email. I was given every metro LSA and a handful of the major towns/cities from the country LSA's. Things have got a little less generous since then, predicatably the better LSA's have become unavailable (Sturt and South Coast most notably) Some of the harsher LSA's (Holden Hill and Elizabeth) have become more prevalent on the SAPOL shortlist. But just like the UK things change on a daily basis and there are no hard and fast rules.

I knew my posting about 5 months before leaving the UK. Looking at the schedule posted on the UK part of the SAPOL website I see no reason why this should be any different for you guys.

I'm not being blase about schools and kindys (it's a constant worry for me and the 'Boss' too, Aussie parents are the same as UK ones!!!!) but don't worry about them until you know where you wanna live. There will be a good one of each within commuting distance unless you go to live in the deepest outback posting imaginable.

Keep the faith......for most UK folk this is a good move. Only the unquantifiable elements of separation from family and friends need worry you and there's no-one can answer that one except you!

Nige


----------



## edgy07 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for previous advice Hobbit

Ok if Ive missed it apogolies

Whats the difference between Metropolitan and Country stations??

Ie whats numbers working with you ?
Pros and cons of each? think you have said your at country!!
typical day being at each one?

thanks
Carl


----------



## dermi1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nige

Thanks for taking the time to write such a useful reply.

I think you should get involved in recruitment and I start stocking up on tins of baked beans 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

edgy07 said:


> Thanks for previous advice Hobbit
> 
> Ok if Ive missed it apogolies
> 
> ...



Hi Carl


essentially the metro stations are in the built up area of Adelaide but some of the LSA's border onto the country areas and contain stations you might consider semi-rural (Aldinga for example)

Country stations are to be defined as those over 100kms from the Adelaide CBD in terms of receiving a subsidised country posting rental house.

Mostly you are double-crewed in metro patrol but sometimes odd numbers of officers necessitate a solo officer. It is pretty rare for a cop to go out solo (supervisors/managers excluded).

Cops here complain about short staffing but it's nowhere near as bad as UK. Usually a large LSA HQ station will have 2 or 3 double-crewed cars on 0700-1530 shift and a second team giving 2 or 3 double manned cars on 0900-1730 shift. Evenings and nights there will be only one team on duty. Traffic will answer traffic calls for you and Tactical & CIB should answer calls for serious matters ound: A typical day is as follows: briefing by intell and/or sgt, equipment issue, leggit to car and start answering the endless stream of calls - the majority of calls will be the same as you have already experienced (those individiuals whose only way of changing their pointless complaints is to vary their roles from victim-to-suspect-to-witness!!!!)

Country folk have little or no access to CIB/specialist/supervisors and need to be more self-reliant. Fatal RTC's, sex offences, drug warrrants etc etc are gonna come your way at some point. Country pace is undeniably slower but there are a lot less of you to help out some of the remote postings up north in the state can be the only cops for over a days driving in case of 'urgent' back up! At least in the southern rural areas we have help a mere 30-40 minutes away!

Pro's and cons?

It's a big personal choice really. A lot of disparaging cops in the city have NEVER been to the country to visit let alone work but witter on like a tour guide expert. The city has everything you need in services (but so do I in the country) people just like having the large number of people around and the wider choice of where to go and what to do that a city has. The country has cheap housing on offer (not always good quality and not always in a good neighbourhood) and a relaxed lifestyle. I wouldn't swap it for the city ever again. I feel more like a UK cop dealing with things like trusted individual again and being allowed and expected to deal with any and all jobs tha come my way.

Most UK guys do not go country - perrhaps it's too big a leap. I can PM you about particular places if you have them in mind.

Nige


----------



## edgy07 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Carl
> 
> 
> essentially the metro stations are in the built up area of Adelaide but some of the LSA's border onto the country areas and contain stations you might consider semi-rural (Aldinga for example)
> ...


Cheers for that Nige

Dont have any particular areas/places in mind at moment, looked at Aldinga on map which you mentioned that looks a nice area?! But please PM me as I can give you my dream requirements!!!  and then I'll give you my realistic ones 

Carl


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

edgy07 said:


> Cheers for that Nige
> 
> Dont have any particular areas/places in mind at moment, looked at Aldinga on map which you mentioned that looks a nice area?! But please PM me as I can give you my dream requirements!!!  and then I'll give you my realistic ones
> 
> Carl


Carl

just tried to PM you but it won't let me, have you blocked PM's or do you need more 'history'. Gotta luv technology?


----------



## curiousdarren (Mar 26, 2011)

Well here goes................

I am a 17yr service officer, who has downloaded the forms, and about ready to submit them.

I am curious however to know if that level of service is accepted?

I appreciate that if I am, it will be as a return to front line duties, and am happy with that (9yrs on RPU is enough!!).

Also, (and I thank all the posters to date for their info) but how does the cost of living generally compare - I appreciate that SA pays more than UK, but with prices also generally being higher - is it a better lifestyle - as we would hope to move over and survive on only my income?

Thanks !


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new to this site. a couple of quick questions, if anyone could help.
I've got 12yrs service, I'm mid way through the application forms. I have completed Sgt's part 2 and done a bit of acting/temp. Is it recognised in any way?

As my service would be halved to 6yrs, what increment would that equate to after probation? It's a bit unclear on the SAPOL website.

Thanks


----------



## edgy07 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Carl
> 
> just tried to PM you but it won't let me, have you blocked PM's or do you need more 'history'. Gotta luv technology?


Its flaming technology I have to have done 5 or more postings on the forum before I can receive or send PM!!! They must not trust me :confused2:

Try now should be able to now

thanks
Carl


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

edgy07 said:


> Its flaming technology I have to have done 5 or more postings on the forum before I can receive or send PM!!! They must not trust me :confused2:


This rule is to stop spammers sending PMs since we usually catch them on the forums before they get that far. Unfortunately as the site has become more popular we've attracted more spammers and so have to have restrictions in place


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello all,

Again another newbie to the forum. Thanx for all the gret information so far, I'm hoping someone may be able to answer my question, so far SAPOL have failed to answer it (4 days and waiting).

I am an officer with Lancashire and I have requested a full copy of my service record, as detailed on the requirement page with the application form but they've told me that isn't something I can have access to. They've told me that if SAPOL want it they have to write and request it - will this mean that they'll not even consider my application? I have printed out PDRs, and all the screens of personnel information I can access such as postings, training and specialisms and 100% attendance letter but I can't access discipline records (not that I have any *touches wood*). Will this be sufficient?

Cheers

LB x


----------



## stewart96 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had no problem with lancs. Just contact the new centralised HR dept. Got my HR records within 2 days. Note when I received discipline letter it was cc to div supt.


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanx Stewart,

I didn't think mine could be the only request she had received. I did go through to the new centralised HR who put me onto a lady in admin, who said no. I shall have to me forceful, and quick!


----------



## simonb73 (Mar 10, 2011)

Plod1 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this site. a couple of quick questions, if anyone could help.
> I've got 12yrs service, I'm mid way through the application forms. I have completed Sgt's part 2 and done a bit of acting/temp. Is it recognised in any way?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am in the same boat as yourself got all my quals in place but it would seem that you have to be substansive before they will accept your Sgts position. If you do go out there as substansive after probation you then become Senior Constable and have to re-qualify as a Sgt!! If you don't and only go with the quals and no rank then it's normal PC. I am in the process of being promoted and I am unsure of what to do now. :confused2: 

Oh by the way which part of North Yorks do you work? I transferred from Ripon/Harrogate to Essex in 2007. 

All the best if you do decide to go for it.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

curiousdarren said:


> Well here goes................
> 
> I am a 17yr service officer, who has downloaded the forms, and about ready to submit them.
> 
> ...


Hi Darren

17 years service won't be a problem for SAPOL. Just so long as you meet the age criteria stipulated by Immigration.

Lifestyle/cost of living?

I'll break down (roughly) what I have paid in bills the last year or so:

Rent: $320 p/w for a 3-bed executive standard house in Willunga
Mortgage: $450 p/w 4-bed house in McLaren Vale (borrowed amount $275000)
Rates: $125 p/m 4-bed house in McLaren Vale
Elec: $90p/m (averaged out for the year - inc aircon!!!)
Gas: not on mains, but a large bottle of LPG cost me $140 and lasted 6 months (cooking only)
Water: $50 p/m (averaged out for the year - inc watering my garden, no pool!!!)
Car tax: $55 p/m (approx, per 4 cyliner car)
Car insurance: $25 p/m (small hatchback, full NCD, VERY old driver!!!)
House insurance: $55 p/m (contents and structure)
Mobile phone: $49 p/m (smartphone and a HUGE amount of calls/internet etc)
House phone: $25 p/m (no calls package, just line rental)
Internet: $49p/m (8Gb wireless package)
Food: $300 p/w (2 adults and voracious teenager, dog and toddler)
Petrol: $150 p/w (2 cars, approx 500kms per week)
Private school: $650 p/m. (1 child in senior school, modest but not the best school)
Pet insurance: $42 p/m (1 dog)

I'm a senior constable earning about $2100 per fortnight.....the OH also works full time. So we are no better off than we were in the UK in this respect.

I'm a notorious tight arse and squeak when I walk. Bills vary from family to family and I'm probably not the best 'shopper' out there, always looking for the best deal so all the resident Aussies reading this you are quite welcome to lampoon me viciously. The point is: the cost of living is probably just as expensive in Aus as it is in UK. A copper will never be rich but I came for the change of lifestyle and pace of life. I probably sound like some God-awful Mastercard advert but this place is 'priceless'. 

It's quite a maelstrom going on in the hearts and minds of applicants.....loss of career, what about the kids, separation from family, anxiety over the unknown million and one things a new place will throw at you. If you can weigh things up and still be prepared to take the plunge - I think you'll find that this will be a good move. 

You're quite right to be cautious about the money-side of things, emigrating is stressful enough without being skint.......the early days do seem to be the most costly. Plan ahead, bring a 'slush fund' if you can for those unforeseen things

Good luck Darren.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Plod1 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this site. a couple of quick questions, if anyone could help.
> I've got 12yrs service, I'm mid way through the application forms. I have completed Sgt's part 2 and done a bit of acting/temp. Is it recognised in any way?
> 
> ...


Hi Plod

Unless you are substantive sergeant when you leave your current force SAPOL will not recognise the OSPRE exams on their own and you will be a constable after a probationary period of 1 year.

If you manage to get promoted then you will become a senior constable (first increment) after a probationary period of 1 year.

Just to kick you when you're down, SAPOL also 'ignore' your time in force from your joining date to the date you passed out at Training School - because you were not a 'proper' constable. Well, they did when I was a 'cadet' in 2007. UK cops have been protesting about this dirty trick since we got here but SAPOL tell us that they do not recognise their own Cadet's service for calculations of leave, long service etc. As we are unable to do much about it "resistance is futile, you will be assimilated".

Cheers (I think :confused2

Nige
Borg number 12345 
(I do like it here.......REALLY I do, I just can't help myself sometimes :eyebrows


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LegallyBlonde said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Again another newbie to the forum. Thanx for all the gret information so far, I'm hoping someone may be able to answer my question, so far SAPOL have failed to answer it (4 days and waiting).
> 
> ...




Hi LB

Stewart seems to have had a different result and works for the same force by the sound of it. Keep trying if I were you. However, I applied in 2007 and got the same answer from my old force (Wiltshire) and.....er.....well, I'm here. I did have the unfortunate moment in my SAPOL interview when the Inspector performing the interview asked me some probing questions about some complaints I hadn't heard about because they had been adjudicated without my prior knowledge! 

SAPOL don't help by asking you to complete an authority to access the records they then state you must forward with the application form. I will telephone recruitment tomorrow and see what they say, I will post the answer here.

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

simonb73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same boat as yourself got all my quals in place but it would seem that you have to be substansive before they will accept your Sgts position. If you do go out there as substansive after probation you then become Senior Constable and have to re-qualify as a Sgt!! If you don't and only go with the quals and no rank then it's normal PC. I am in the process of being promoted and I am unsure of what to do now. :confused2:
> 
> ...


Hi Simon

Get promoted to Sergeant if you can, it'll save you about 18 months if you don't.....if you come on the Feb 2012 course you will not graduate until mid-April. The Senior Constable/Sergeant exams are held once a year in/around October and to do the S/C exam you have to have successfully completed your probation.......you will still be a probie in Sept/Oct 2012. Therefore, you will have to wait until Sept/Oct 2013 to get the next exam, AND then wait til Dec 2013 to get the results AND it'll be 2014 before your course. I can't remeber what your UK service is so unless you've got over 10 years SAPOL will make you get to the end f Constable increment #5 before allowing the promotion. All that S/C wage down the drain! Some UK guys have sat the S/C exam whilst probies but don't count on it. Besides, promotion to Sgt in UK won't hurt (well, it will if you don't especially want it right now!) should you choose to stay.

Nige

P.S. it won't help allieviate your situation but S/C is the highest rank that any of the Australian forces recognise for domestic/internal transferees.


----------



## curiousdarren (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Hobbit thats really helpful!

A couple of other questions if I may.....

I have some colleagues who moved over albeit to WAPOL, who state that promotion opportunities for UK officers is almost non existent - is that also the case in SAPOL, as I have to say that although I dont want to set the world alight, a move up or two wouldnt go-amiss, or hurt the bank balance!

Typically over here and after 16yrs I got around to do my OSPRE exams, only to find after passing them that our muppit in charge has closed the door on all internal promotions for at least 2yrs!

Also what is an average house price over there - 3 bed would do!

Cheers Darren.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

curiousdarren said:


> Thanks Hobbit thats really helpful!
> 
> A couple of other questions if I may.....
> 
> ...



Hi Darren

promotion to sergeant isn't beyond the realms of possibilty.....some UK guys have already done it - made sergeant, that is. My previous postings refer but it's a longer process than the UK and further complicated by the Senior Constable rank which must be negotiated first. I've not encountered any discrimination against UK cops but what really winds the Aussies up is for the UK guys who continually start their conversations with "In the UK we did......." and this may be what's going on. Mostly, UK cops are just a part of the furniture now and your presence will only be noticed because you're new NOT because of your accent, well, maybe a bit.

IMO promotion here is very much like the UK: you seem to have to become a management drone in order to succeed. Whilst I understand that you _are_ becoming management and therefore need to accept a degree of collective resposibility it seems to me that one must become de-personalised and lose touch with the shop floor. Not for me and not for a lot of folk. I'm not aware of a UK cop becoming commissioned yet, but the longest serving cop has only been here since 2005, so who can say? Senior Constable is a dead cert if you get your head down and pass the exam and course. sergeant will take 2-3 years after that.

Never mind the lack of promotion chances in the UK, what about the Winsor Report? Inadvertently he may save the UK govt a stack of cash in Police wages - 90 of you will leave for Aus.

Average House prices? That's a toughie cos it varies greatly from suburb to suburb depending on the postcode. I can only really speak for the southern suburbs where I used to live. Seaford Rise or Seaford Heights are new suburbs, and will set you back about $350,000-$375,000. Aldinga Beach a bit less, McLaren Vale and Willunga a bit more. Check out www.realestate.com.au you'll spend a lifetime virtual house-hunting. Or you could take a country spot and pay subsidised rent of about $200 per fortnight.

Nige


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Nige, 
You're a legend. I've got more relevant info from your threads than any emails from SAPOL. To be fair, it would be better to come out there and learn the ropes before even considering promotion. Losing OSPRE quals is a small price to pay. There's no chance of gettin promoted this end, no boards for next 12 months at least. (Cue lengthy rant on how job and country is on its arse!) You've mentioned private schooling, what's the state schooling like in the Adelaide area? We have 4 little angels whose purpose in life is keeping Daddy from sleeping off nights! Our budget won't stretch to putting 4 through private school. They are all under 10. Thanks for all your help, we really appreciate having an 'insider'. 
Plod.


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Simon, 

I'm pretty certain if I decide not to go for it and stick around here chasing my stripes, I'll regret it. From the research my wife and I have done, I'm not green enough to expect a bed of roses, but it wouldn't take much to improve on what we're facing over here. I wouldn't be surprised if SAPOL were overwhelmed with bobbies.
I live in N Yorks but I actually work in West. 
Hope you make the right decision mate.

Plod


----------



## curiousdarren (Mar 26, 2011)

Hobbit, your a diamond! although little worried that you never seem to sleep!!!!!!

Also thanks to all of the other posters on here, that seem to be answering all the questions that we seem to have, and all the same questions!

That being said, I think I am virtually sold! Now, if someone can write my application LOL!


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

curiousdarren said:


> Hobbit, your a diamond! although little worried that you never seem to sleep!!!!!!
> 
> Also thanks to all of the other posters on here, that seem to be answering all the questions that we seem to have, and all the same questions!
> 
> That being said, I think I am virtually sold! Now, if someone can write my application LOL!


Sleep?

I remember that......before I had a teething baby and a new puppy scared of the dark and being alone!

I wish I could say it was doing heroic things on night duty......but I don't work nights!

:doh:


----------



## simonb73 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hobbit

Thanks for the reply mate, think I have made my mind up and stick for promotion here and then hopefully you guys will recruit again before I get to 45 (8 years) thankfully I'm in a force who are desperate for skippers and are still promoting. So will hopefully come out being substantive skipper, should find out this week. Thanks for all your help hopefully see you next time round. GOOD LUCK everyone who goes for it.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LegallyBlonde said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Again another newbie to the forum. Thanx for all the gret information so far, I'm hoping someone may be able to answer my question, so far SAPOL have failed to answer it (4 days and waiting).
> 
> ...



LB

I spoke with Nadia at SAPOL recruitment and although she spoke with an unknown 'someone' in order to give me the info she has advised me that your appliction will be accepted so long as you tell them HR refused your request for discipline records and provide them with a pnn.police.uk email address for an individual in HR (not the generic email inbox!).
You would also need to supply SAPOL with a signed copy of the records release authority. I was told this is provided so SAPOL can double check records you have forwarded and to obtain missing ones refused to the unlucky ones such as yourself.
How trusting of them! Mind you who'd have thought it....a cop who doesn't tell the truth - nah, never happen!

Trust me, this will be the first of MANY hurdles.

Nige


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> LB
> 
> I spoke with Nadia at SAPOL recruitment and although she spoke with an unknown 'someone' in order to give me the info she has advised me that your appliction will be accepted so long as you tell them HR refused your request for discipline records and provide them with a pnn.police.uk email address for an individual in HR (not the generic email inbox!).
> You would also need to supply SAPOL with a signed copy of the records release authority. I was told this is provided so SAPOL can double check records you have forwarded and to obtain missing ones refused to the unlucky ones such as yourself.
> ...


Thanks Nige, you're being so helpful! It really removed the stress about not being able to get it.

I also received a response from SAPOL in the meantime. They provided me with an email address to pass to my HR to have them forward all the documents to. So I gave it one more shot on the phone before I admitted defeat, got a different HR lady - who was much nicer (maybe she had a good weekend?), or perhaps they're getting lots of these requests now and have decided to do something about it. I just need to email somebody else who will arrange it for me. I hope she doesn't take long, medical tomorrow and them I'm ready to roll!

LB x


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Just to assist, i asked sapol about the signing of the declaration and this has to be done and witnessed by a fellow cop. You just need to change the south Australia bit to your own county. 

If you have transferred in the past they will accept an email from the police force as certification. As per previous posts they need a name and not a generic address. 

Regards

James


----------



## dermi1 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Immigration Fees*

Hi All

Does anyone know how much the immigration processes cost. Looking at the website, its is about $1700 + medical costs. Is this correct or is there any waiver due to the role?

Thanks

Sean


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LegallyBlonde said:


> Thanks Nige, you're being so helpful! It really removed the stress about not being able to get it.
> 
> I also received a response from SAPOL in the meantime. They provided me with an email address to pass to my HR to have them forward all the documents to. So I gave it one more shot on the phone before I admitted defeat, got a different HR lady - who was much nicer (maybe she had a good weekend?), or perhaps they're getting lots of these requests now and have decided to do something about it. I just need to email somebody else who will arrange it for me. I hope she doesn't take long, medical tomorrow and them I'm ready to roll!
> 
> LB x


LB

good on ya.....and to think they're called "support staff" (I'd laugh but they ain't funny)

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

dermi1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know how much the immigration processes cost. Looking at the website, its is about $1700 + medical costs. Is this correct or is there any waiver due to the role?
> 
> ...


Hi Sean

Bad news.......SAPOL pays for nothing and neither the State or Federal Governments will help out, it's all gotta come from your pocket. In case you hear rumours that these Immigration costs and removal costs can be reclaimed from the tax man in Australia once you get here..........FORGET THEM!!!!!!!! They are rumours and a lot of expat cops claimed via a dodgy tax agent and the Australian Tax Office fined them varying amounts depending on the sums they claimed back in the first place. We're talking $1000's!!!!! (Long and complicated story, but in short you will have to pay and you will never see this cash again!!!!)

I came over in 2007 (visa application made in 2006) and the visa was a two-part payment. This was for a Regional Sponsored Migrtaion Scheme, subclass 119 visa; granting permanent residency. Your figures are right on the first installment $1735 (1130GBP). Aussie Immigration Dept medicals have to be paid for too and they cost me about 500GBP in total for 2 adults and 1 child (different fees back then) - this included chest x-rays for all of us and AIDS tests for the adults. I cannot find a second installment amount listed on the current website that seems to apply to applicants such as yourselves, so maybe things have been improved.

The Australian Immigration Dept does state a second installment is charged to those who speak poor English (clearly for those of you north of the Watford Gap!) You'd like to think most UK cops speak reasonable English.

If you need clarification you gotta ring Immigration in London - I hope you're a patient man, any calls I made were spent in a very long queue!

Nige

Nige


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just a couple of quickies if I may;

We are thinking of renting until my 12 month probation is done.

What qualifies as a country posting (mileage) for the purposes of subsidised rent? 

I've seen on another forum that SAPOL officers can qualify for government housing scheme, anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Plod1 said:


> Just a couple of quickies if I may;
> 
> We are thinking of renting until my 12 month probation is done.
> 
> ...



Hi Plod 1

Country housing is available when you are posted over 100km from Adelaide CBD.

Typically you can get a house at 50% of the going rate. In harder to fill areas (more remote and/or unlovely) it can be a 70% reduction.

You would have a minimum tenure of 2 years in such a posting. In the really harsh places it can be 12 months only. In the harder to fill postings you are given a preferential posting choice at the end of your tenure and you can nominate your LSA rather than take 'pot luck' with SAPOL HR dept. There must be a vacancy available, of course, and those with pressing welfare needs would be ahead of you in the queue. If you are in a 'major' rural town/city posting no such preferential posting option would be offered.

SAPOL will pay for the removal truck to get you from Adelaide to wherever......you pay for the return trip!

You are given a 3-4 day grace period in which to relocate during which time you are considered to be 'on duty'. There are financial compensations payable to you for wear and tear on your furniture, petrol (up to 2 cars), meals and in-transit accommodation.

I took up a country posting earlier this year SAPOL are very generous in their allowances and I have claimed over $1000 for this process.

The houses offered to cops range from shabby grotty places on Scrote Avenue to those sourced from the private market in very upmarket parts of town/country. A bit like a council house in the UK, you can turn down the one they offer you but you need a VERY good reason.

For those of you struggling to sell houses or unwilling to ship your capital over here due to the appallingly weak pound this Country Posting option might prove a good and/or necessary move whilst things normalise and the Pound gets back up on its feet or the UK housing market recovers. Assuming a reliable buy-to-let mortgage/estate agent/tenant package can be achieved.

Country policing is more akin to UK coppering insomuchas you are called upon to deal with EVERYTHNG that comes your way, whereas City cops tend to have the luxury of CIB, specialists, supervisors etc. However, you still have to live among these folk and your kids will go to school with their kids etc etc - EVERYONE knows EVRYONE or is related by genes/marriage. I love it and wouldn't go back to Adelaide for all the tea in China. Just don't expect the towns to be thriving 24hour hubs of urban existence, the culture is much slower and all the better for it IMO. 'Country' in SA is nothing like country in UK. In the UK its probable that you will be only 30 minutes drive from a big town/city - here it can take a day to get to Adelaide. I have no reason to go there (except mates), but you get the point, you will be a "long way from Kansas, Dorothy" 

Nige

p.s.
Certain things are a bit more costly (petrol is about 5c dearer) and food is about $20p/w more - for our family of 4 anyhow. But the 50% rent more than makes up for this.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

At this early stage its hard to know for sure but if it helps form the decision to apply/not to apply, further info I forgot to add about country postings.

Should you accept a country posting and apply for a government house you are able to move the family in whilst you are at the Academy. However, until you graduate you will be paying full rent - wierd when this is your lowest pay but its because you're not a fully sworn cop until graduation and therefore don't qualify for the 50% subsidy.

If you choose not to occupy the house prior to graduation (because most country postings are too far to commute to/from and most of us don't want to be apart from our families that long!) SAPOL will give a few days grace to go and check out the town and the house whilst at the Academy.


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks again for all the info nige, 

You are making this process a lot easier. 

Application is in including £108 for the 10 minute medical! Guess the gp's are struggling too in these tough times! 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> At this early stage its hard to know for sure but if it helps form the decision to apply/not to apply, further info I forgot to add about country postings.
> 
> Should you accept a country posting and apply for a government house you are able to move the family in whilst you are at the Academy. However, until you graduate you will be paying full rent - wierd when this is your lowest pay but its because you're not a fully sworn cop until graduation and therefore don't qualify for the 50% subsidy.
> 
> If you choose not to occupy the house prior to graduation (because most country postings are too far to commute to/from and most of us don't want to be apart from our families that long!) SAPOL will give a few days grace to go and check out the town and the house whilst at the Academy.


Hi all, first time poster 

My husband is in the met in London and we are also thinking of making the move to south Australia.

Nige, Thanks a mil for all the info. Its been really helpful to us. 

My main concern with the move is that we will have trouble with the schools. Very long story but our little one was having a very rough time in school in England so we took her out and brought her back to school in Ireland. My Husband now commutes from Dublin which is less then ideal for our family. 
A move to SA would mean we're all back in the same spot but I'm incredibly anxious about the possibility of running into problems with the schools. 
Could anybody tell me of their experiences. How is bullying tolerated there? It sounds like a daft question but are the kids there (by and large) polite and respectful. I don't want to offend anyone I'm just very cautious about putting our daughter through more upset.

Any advice would be great,

Thanks,

Sorchs.


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks once again Nige, you should be on comission.

Application complete, it's just a nervous wait for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi There,

Just a few questions from someone who knows nothing about it.

I have a degree in Criminology and am interested in joining the cops in Oz. I am not a cop in the UK/Ireland....Can anyone tell me if this is possible at all and what I would have to do to achieve this?


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

sorchs said:


> Hi all, first time poster
> 
> My husband is in the met in London and we are also thinking of making the move to south Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Sorchs

I can't pretend that the Aussie kids are angels (they are not): outright disruptive, hooliganistic and bullying behaviour goes on at a lot of the State schools. There is stacks of on-line bullying via MySpace, Facebook (and so on) and via SMS. The private schools fare a lot better but there it goes on too - but on a much smaller scale. Not much use if your kid is the 1% who is the victim, but it lessens your odds.

Enough of the bad news......I have seen things here done by Aussie kids that make me stop and stare they are so good. Examples: a group of about 15 year 10-year 12 kids met for lunch at a Subways in a shopping mall. The language dropped once or twice but they kept out of people's way and made room for those wanting a seat and no-one looked or felt intimidated. When they left they tidied up and put the chairs and tables straight. Not bad for kids from a very deprived area State school that I would NEVER send my kids to in a million years. Second example: from the worst area of Adelaide I can imagine......a group of kids about years 8-10 gathered on a platform in a suburban railway station actually got on a train, NO swearing and ALL of them stood up and allowed older folk to sit down and kept out of their way so as not to crowd them.

The 'grown ups' here all think their younger generation are wicked and lazy but I reckon so did my parents and grand-parents had the same thoughts about me before them. My wife and I had a baby since geting here and we faced the choice of returning to UK so he could grow up British and reunite the families or staying here and letting him be an Aussie......we are still here. My oldest son is thriving at school and has loads of new friends and oppurtunities/experiences unimaginable to the 'average' UK kid.

We choose to send him to private school, which is very affordable in Australia, and we are reaping the rewards in his education. Generally the crime rate here is way lower than the UK and we feel safer here than we ever did 'back home'. We lived in rural Wiltshire which is a lovely place, so we set ourselves a hard target to beat and SA has done that hands down. So it's a wider subject than just schools IMO.

Anti-bullying campaigns exist here just like the UK and the strategies to deal with it once exposed are pretty similar too. This is a modern western culture and has the same ills as any other. However, principals and school counsellors, school authorities don't seem to be as scared of their own shadows as in the UK. The emphasis is very much abouth the well-being of the victim. Not to say they don't go digging to see why the bully/bullies are carrying out their course conduct. I have met some completely ineffectual principals too so - just as back home - you must chose the school with care.

It's not just about school as I said before; it's the climate, beaches, access to clean places to play, Adelaide will spoil you with places to go as will the countryside around it. People are way more friendly and you will be better off as a nuclear unit with Dad working nearer to home and he will see more of the little one - which has a knock on effect for you two as a couple. My partner and I see so much more of each other now and although we don't have first class holidays in Dubai (or whatever!) we have our own awesome beaches and loads of friends that also have more time for get-togethers.

If you budget carefully and if you are able to find a Country spot (see my previous posts) you will be able to put your little girl through private school where control of bullying etc is much more effective because kids are just kicked out if they don't tow the line!!! She will receive a much better education than before......the cirriculum here is easily comparable to the UK (I can't speak for Ireland though) and the standard of teaching is easily better.

From the perspective you have given me Sorchs, this will be a very positive move for your family. Get yourself 5 posts and you and I can send/recieve personal messages if you want to ask me anything else that you don't want to put out publicly.

All the very best, if anyone deserves a chance here it should be folk like you after the hardship you have put up with.

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Plod1 said:


> Thanks once again Nige, you should be on comission.
> 
> Application complete, it's just a nervous wait for 3 weeks now.


They couldn't afford me  All the best, the rollercoster is about to start.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Just a few questions from someone who knows nothing about it.
> 
> I have a degree in Criminology and am interested in joining the cops in Oz. I am not a cop in the UK/Ireland....Can anyone tell me if this is possible at all and what I would have to do to achieve this?


Hi Vicky, Hi Matt

Your degree would hold you in very good stead as an applicant. 

In order to join as a cop in SA, WA, NT, Tas, NSW, QLD or Vic you must hold at least permanent residency. In order to be a Federal Police officer you must hold citizenship. You can apply to the services whilst these are pending but on the first day at whichever Academy applies you must provide proof of residency/citizenship. 

I don't know if either of you have Australian residency/citizenship, nor am I familiar with the hugely complicated and very strict immigration machinery involved in conferring the status from one partner to another in the event one of you is the Aussie and the other is the non-Aussie who has police career aspirations.

Assuming you can vault the residency/citizenship hurdle alright you then face a broadly similar process in the States/Territories. 

Selection tests.....written skills, numeracy skills (not SA, hurrah!!!!), logic test, psych tests

Interviews with recruiters.

Physical test (bleep tests, sit ups, press ups, obstacle/assault course.....slight variations across the services)

Medical.

Then off to the Academy for a 9 month course in various subject from law, psychology, sociology, criminology, communication skills, police psrocedures, fitness, police tactics (including firearms, all Aussie cops are requred to carry firearms on patrol), driving skills etc. There will be 'out-phases' where you are sent to police stations and (if there's one available) a tutor constable will steer you through those early days. After graduation you will be a probationary constable for about 12-15 months during which time you must complete a portfolio of policing tasks to the satisfaction of the senior police officer overseeing you. At the end of the full 18-24 month period you will be confirmed as constable and be eligible for exam/course-based promotions up the ranks.

Recruitment is still very much on-going in Australia - but Queensland is the possible exception due to massive population growth (more candidates) and a poorly balanced budgetary situation!

I have policed in the UK and in Aus......I find the two easily comparable in standards but the Aussies take the casting vote for enjoyment whilst at work!

Hope this helps

Nige


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Vicky, Hi Matt
> 
> Your degree would hold you in very good stead as an applicant.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nige, Thats great. Neither of us are citizent. Im Irish and Matt is English, so was hoping for sponsorship through police application. Im guessing thats not an option.

We will just have to find another way I guess. Get PR somehow and then think about joining after that. Do you think thats the best road to take?

I do have a brother in Bris but te relative sponsorship is on hold atm so thats hanging in the air for now

Thanks


----------



## curiousdarren (Mar 26, 2011)

Can anybody help?

I have my completed application ready to go, nicely in PDF format as required, however altogether its 27mb, which is too big for my email provider...........

I have tried to zip it but it still shows as 26mb - any ideas?

Please!!!!

Darren


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

curiousdarren said:


> Can anybody help?
> 
> I have my completed application ready to go, nicely in PDF format as required, however altogether its 27mb, which is too big for my email provider...........
> 
> ...


Darren, 

If it assists I sent mine through my work email (which had files missing) then re-sent it from my yahoo account which allowed it through. 

James


----------



## curiousdarren (Mar 26, 2011)

No problems - I have just realised what I have done!!

Originally scanned all the documents at far too high a resolution level - hence such a big file!

Now all rescanned, and down to within attachment levels!

Fingers crossed now - lets hope they like middle aged traffic cops!


----------



## curiousdarren (Mar 26, 2011)

OK now I am getting stressed, have rescanned all the documents to their lowest possible form and the complete application is 7.5 mb, but it is now being bounced by the SA servers?

Any ideas?

Darren.


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

curiousdarren said:


> OK now I am getting stressed, have rescanned all the documents to their lowest possible form and the complete application is 7.5 mb, but it is now being bounced by the SA servers?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Darren.


Hi mate

I think that there has been a problem with their servers at times. I'd send through a basic email saying you are having a problem and they should reply and advise accordingly. 

At least this way your intention will be registered. 

James


----------



## stewart96 (Mar 15, 2011)

Their email box may be full if they have a load of large files being sent over weekend. May be worth trying again early Monday after they've been back at work. My application was sent Tuesday. The main file was 5MB and was 60 pages at 200dpi in grey scale. I think I had around 4 colour docs as extra attachments. Total was around 7mb.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

curiousdarren said:


> OK now I am getting stressed, have rescanned all the documents to their lowest possible form and the complete application is 7.5 mb, but it is now being bounced by the SA servers?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Darren.


I had the exact same experience as you guys.......Yahoo worked (eventually).. But I go that desperate I actually went out an bought a fax machine (it was cheaper than paying 10p a sheet!!!!). Drastic, but if needs must!

SAPOL have the usual troubles with IT same as UK forces (big ideas, small budgets!)

Good luck guys.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

curiousdarren said:


> OK now I am getting stressed, have rescanned all the documents to their lowest possible form and the complete application is 7.5 mb, but it is now being bounced by the SA servers?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Darren.


Try again after 0900 hrs Mon 04 Apr after the office opens - the inbox might be full at recruitment dept. Or try sending each document on a separate email listed as 1/5, 2/5, 3/5 etc (I did this as well as the fax option!)

Worse case scenario send me a PM and I'll give you my SAPOL email and PROMISE to get it to them before the deadline.......any of you struggling to get through let me know and we'll get our heads together to get you over the line!

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Thanks Nige, Thats great. Neither of us are citizent. Im Irish and Matt is English, so was hoping for sponsorship through police application. Im guessing thats not an option.
> 
> We will just have to find another way I guess. Get PR somehow and then think about joining after that. Do you think thats the best road to take?
> 
> ...


Hi Vikky

you'd have to be selective about the visa you come here on because not all of them lead to PR, some easily obtained visitor visas don't allow transfer to those working ones that do. As ever a complicated process.

Dunno what you guys have hidden away on your CV's that can get you over here and get that PR. Even allowing for the lengthy application process and the wait once here to get PR it would brobably be the shortest method to becoming a police officer in Australia than waiting for the UK economy to pick up, UK Police forces to re-start recruitment and then serve for 4 years to be eligible to emigrate here as a cop. Assuming SAPOL are taking Brit cops by 2015-2016.

I wish I could offer more than this but I am so far down the food chain it's untrue!

nige


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Vikky
> 
> you'd have to be selective about the visa you come here on because not all of them lead to PR, some easily obtained visitor visas don't allow transfer to those working ones that do. As ever a complicated process.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Nige,

Its always good to get advice, we will be looking at family sponsorship too, as my Brother is in Brisbane, if thats the way in then we will go for that, we will work it somehow, We are hard workers and determined so hopefully it will work for us


----------



## curiousdarren (Mar 26, 2011)

*Thanks for the offer Hobbit*

But it has now gotten through - albeit at a far lower scan resolution than I had hoped for!

That being said, and having hit the send button I am now sure that I have messed up!

Firstly I have ticked the boxes in the applicaiton form - not crossed them as requested (stupid that) - so can only hope that they are not that strict with them.

And more importantly I am certain that I havent included sufficient detail in the CV, having re-read it, I should have used all the normal buzz words relating to service rather that just listing where I have worked.

Doh - oh well too late to worry now.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

curiousdarren said:


> But it has now gotten through - albeit at a far lower scan resolution than I had hoped for!
> 
> That being said, and having hit the send button I am now sure that I have messed up!
> 
> ...



No worries....

You got 'til Friday to do a full-on CV, if it'll help you sleep any better (although you probably feel like NEVER going near a computer again by now). SAPOL are not the anal retentives their forms make them out to be - we're Aussies after all - "too easy!" 

Re-send a revised resumee and tell them you sent the wrong one in error what with all the confusion with the emailing faults and ask for the old 'un to be deleted.

Nige


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Sorchs
> 
> I can't pretend that the Aussie kids are angels (they are not): outright disruptive, hooliganistic and bullying behaviour goes on at a lot of the State schools. There is stacks of on-line bullying via MySpace, Facebook (and so on) and via SMS. The private schools fare a lot better but there it goes on too - but on a much smaller scale. Not much use if your kid is the 1% who is the victim, but it lessens your odds.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Nige. It really helps to get another parents perspective. 

We just want our kids to be as happy in Australia as they are here. To be honest we wouldn't even dream of moving if my husband was working here but realistically that's not going to happen so we move. It's such a nerve raking experience and I've had so many wobbles since it all began, should we, shouldn't we, changing my mind every minute almost and we haven't even sent off the application form yet  

The economy is the latest little blip on the cons list. Obviously Ireland has gone through such a rough time lately. House prices soaring out of control then crashing down again and holding the country ransom I worry that Australia is in danger of the same. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

sorchs said:


> Thanks for that Nige. It really helps to get another parents perspective.
> 
> We just want our kids to be as happy in Australia as they are here. To be honest we wouldn't even dream of moving if my husband was working here but realistically that's not going to happen so we move. It's such a nerve raking experience and I've had so many wobbles since it all began, should we, shouldn't we, changing my mind every minute almost and we haven't even sent off the application form yet
> 
> The economy is the latest little blip on the cons list. Obviously Ireland has gone through such a rough time lately. House prices soaring out of control then crashing down again and holding the country ransom I worry that Australia is in danger of the same. Any thoughts?



Hi Sorchs

I'm not that bright but economics strikes me as another subject that ought to be straight-forward; however, there's always conflicting experts who will gainsay each other leaving lay-folk in a quandary about what to believe and where to put their hard earned cash. I feel that you come full circle and are left with the same question: "What do I want to do, emigrate or not?" It's quite right and proper to be scared out of your wits contemplating this kind of move (we were) no matter the nobility of the reason to move, i.e. your daughter's future. Sometimes the right chances come at the wrong time and either you will take the risk or you won't - only you and your partner can decide. 

Australia has fared better than the other leading western economies quite probably due to the huge resources available to our mining industries - primarily copper, iron and uranium. The tit-for-tat arguments will go on about the wisdom of the cash-injection made by Kevin Rudd, but it happened and our economy survived more or less intact - but we are now in a state of national debt as opposed to surplus under the Liberal Govt. Will this debt continue? I'm not that bright remember!!! 

We have been hit hard by huge floods and cyclones and Queensland in particular is suffering. Each individual state has its own dynamics and although we are one country each state does operate independently of the others (to a point).

SA is the only place I have lived in whilst over in Aus and undeniably the economy has slowed hugely. In comparision to the UK and Ireland (and much of Europe) we are in a much more bouyant state. Is it artificially sustained and are we about to crash like Europe? I don't think so. Already growth has returned to the economy and although the Japanese earthquake has yet to have its full impact most politicians and economists now believe that stockpiles of manufactured goods in Japan are such that alternate sources are being found and therefore the repecussions will be a lot less than anticipated.

On a more everyday level, jobs are still being advertised in Adelaide and SA - but not as many as when we arrived in 2007. Houses are still selling but prices are levelling off or slightly receding (with a few localised exceptions). Credit is VERY hard to come by and banks are much harsher with their risk management of potential clients. 

On an individual level, food and petrol prices are going up and we have less cash to spend than before - but we still have disposable income. Your partner's potential career as a cop is as stable as any job can be. The wages are going up (unlike the UK) and vacancies still exist and are actively being filled. I don't know what your career is/was/will be but there are still oppurtunities here and a safer and more easy-going lifestyle too. 

I do understand your hesitancy to be involved in two economic train-wrecks in one lifetime and the deleterious effect this can have on your nerves. Beside the homesickness (not controllable at any amount of cash!) delaying an application for a job that may never come round again on the grounds of something you cannot control would deny you the chance of an improved life - whereas if you stay put you are stuck somewhere that for the next "God knows how long" will be in recession, no matter what.

If it were up to me, there'd be no cops in the UK by now; they would all be in SA. Despite all of our personal ups and downs (mostly around family budget/jobs - so you are right to be concerned) my family and I are amongst the huge majority of expat UK cops who cannot believe we are so lucky to have been given this chance and cannot countenance thoughts of going back.

Nige


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Sorchs
> 
> I'm not that bright but economics strikes me as another subject that ought to be straight-forward; however, there's always conflicting experts who will gainsay each other leaving lay-folk in a quandary about what to believe and where to put their hard earned cash. I feel that you come full circle and are left with the same question: "What do I want to do, emigrate or not?" It's quite right and proper to be scared out of your wits contemplating this kind of move (we were) no matter the nobility of the reason to move, i.e. your daughter's future. Sometimes the right chances come at the wrong time and either you will take the risk or you won't - only you and your partner can decide.
> 
> ...


Hi Nige,
Yeah I'm starting to think that we just have to go for it. There's so many things that could go wrong but the thought of letting Friday go by without applying is horrible. I've become a bit obsessed lately with economies and property bubbles etc. but I've never really thought of it the way you have. Thanks. 

I've also been trying to get some idea of where (if succesful) we'd like to move to. You had mentioned in previous posts about country postings. I think it would suit us most as only my Husband would be working and as I understand it housing can be considerably cheaper. I've lived in Dublin most of my life and wonder just how 'country' it would be. I don't mind small as such but I'd like to live somewhere that we would have neighbours next door not a mile down the road. Safe enough that the kids could play outside and close enough to good schools, shops and restaurants. Am I living in the clouds thinking this is achievable in a country location?

Thanks again for all your help. It really is making it so much easier to take the leap.

Sorchs


----------



## Andy11fabio (Mar 9, 2011)

Right, that's the application checked (double checked and checked again!) and sent. 
Like a few on this thread, my wife and I are changing our minds on a daily basis on what to do should I be lucky enough to be offered a job with SAPOL. One of the many things is her working, How easy/hard is it for partners to find work in SA? 
Cheers, Andy


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Andy11fabio said:


> One of the many things is her working, How easy/hard is it for partners to find work in SA?
> Cheers, Andy


It might help if you told us what your partner does


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

sorchs said:


> Hi Nige,
> Yeah I'm starting to think that we just have to go for it. There's so many things that could go wrong but the thought of letting Friday go by without applying is horrible. I've become a bit obsessed lately with economies and property bubbles etc. but I've never really thought of it the way you have. Thanks.
> 
> I've also been trying to get some idea of where (if succesful) we'd like to move to. You had mentioned in previous posts about country postings. I think it would suit us most as only my Husband would be working and as I understand it housing can be considerably cheaper. I've lived in Dublin most of my life and wonder just how 'country' it would be. I don't mind small as such but I'd like to live somewhere that we would have neighbours next door not a mile down the road. Safe enough that the kids could play outside and close enough to good schools, shops and restaurants. Am I living in the clouds thinking this is achievable in a country location?
> ...


Hi Sorchs

get your O/H to get his application sent over before the deadline and PM me any and all Q's you guys have (I'll bore you stupid with my answers). 

In short: I live in a town of 5000 people, we have neighbours just the other side of the fence (both sides) and they're lovely people too. The town has a small hospital, a high school, three primary schools, doctors, dentists, supermarkets and all the other miscellaneous shops you might want.

The very appeal of the place (for me) is the fact that it is a rural town and NOT a big city. It's close to quiet beaches (the water is a bit cold but we have a man-made swimming lake for those of us with a strong cowardly streak!) and I can drive to/form work in 2 minutes. 3 minutes if there's another car on the road (no, I'm NOT joking).

Most things can be bought locally (the internet manages everything else) and SAPOL are not gonna send you to a remote station from the outset because O/H will be a 'probationer' to start with and will need a modicum of supervision....not to teach him how to be a cop - but to sign his probie book! So, don't worry or have nightmares about some fly-blown sheep station 10 hours drive from the nearest road let alone township! Ain't gonna happen.

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Andy11fabio said:


> Right, that's the application checked (double checked and checked again!) and sent.
> Like a few on this thread, my wife and I are changing our minds on a daily basis on what to do should I be lucky enough to be offered a job with SAPOL. One of the many things is her working, How easy/hard is it for partners to find work in SA?
> Cheers, Andy


Hi Andy

Don't look to SAPOL to help the good lady - ain't gonna happen, sorry to say.

If she has a professional degree (teaching, medicine, nursing etc) then _broadly_ speaking these will be recognised (for a fee and the usual red tape) by the equivalent Aussie registration body.

Other academic and vocational qualifications might be given equivalence by checking out Australian Skills Recognition Information on the Commonwealth Government Immigration website.

A gentle word of warning though.......a lot of expat cops (me included) have spoken about this with each other and all too often unless it has "made in Australia" stamped on it 'foreigners' don't get a look in. A lot of spouses have found work, but often at a lower grade than they would have occupied in the UK - as you will be too! Very often the jobs are completely unrelated to their UK careers and this adds to the burden carried by our OH's. "At least you didn't lose YOUR career when YOU came to Australia and DRAGGED me here!" (I over-exaggerate, but you can see the picture forming!)

My wife lost her career in CSI because she was a civilian support staff member not a police officer, SAPOL were therefore not interested. So I feel a little empathy with you on this subject.

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Andy11fabio said:


> Right, that's the application checked (double checked and checked again!) and sent.
> Like a few on this thread, my wife and I are changing our minds on a daily basis on what to do should I be lucky enough to be offered a job with SAPOL. One of the many things is her working, How easy/hard is it for partners to find work in SA?
> Cheers, Andy


Andy

just make sure you have a confirmation email stating SAPOL have DEFINITELY got the application forms. Telephone them if you have to, our internet and intranet was playing up in the last 24-48 hours, probably the weight of incoming emails from UK cops.

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't want to worry any of you guys but other expat sites have got UK cops saying SAPOL don't return receipt emails (when this option has been added to the guys' outbox preferences) and when they have telephoned the recruitment dept SAPOL deny receiving the emails/application packs.

PLEASE check via a phone call ASAP because our intranet/internet has gone haywire in the last week and we have had days when we can't operate emails or intranet at all.

I'll also PM those of you with 5+ posts in case you have alerts to other email accounts/phones.

Nige


----------



## Kris_euk (Jan 22, 2011)

I see a lot of concern about emails not being received etc, I sent my app Thursday last week and asked at the same time that they acknowledge receipt of it; which they promptly did.

Whilst computers and I will never be the best of friends, I believe that if an email doesn't reach it's destination then the sender is notified by way of an automated reply..... Don't quote me on that though!!??


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi All,

Firstly thanks Hobbit, very timely warning! :clap2:

I emailed my app twice as I had no confirmation of receipt. Due to Hobbits warning I thought I'd get up half hour earlier than usual today (I'm on earlies anyway) and ring SAPOL Recruiting. They had received it, although hadn't sent an acknowledgement. They said they have received a large number of emails with very large attachments, so they are trying to wade through them all. They appreciate the difficulty some of us are having as most are splitting the emails into more than one to accommodate the large attachments. They will notify people if items are missing.

If you haven't had an acknowledgement, my advice would be give them a call.

Good Luck Everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy11fabio (Mar 9, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Andy
> 
> just make sure you have a confirmation email stating SAPOL have DEFINITELY got the application forms. Telephone them if you have to, our internet and intranet was playing up in the last 24-48 hours, probably the weight of incoming emails from UK cops.
> 
> Nige


Nige,

Thanks for that. Like others on here, the email failed to send the first couple of times, but I've managed to condense it. So far, I've had no messages telling me it's failed to deliver (and I'm checking my inbox every every 5 minutes!) however I've not had an acknowledgement email from SAPOL either. I've tried to call them earlier this morning, but it was either engaged or rang out! Obviously they are dealing with a high work load, but I'll be setting the alarm early to call them again.


----------



## Andy11fabio (Mar 9, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Don't look to SAPOL to help the good lady - ain't gonna happen, sorry to say.
> 
> ...


Nige, 

Again thanks for that info.

My wife's job is one if the main issues. She enjoys it and earns good money. I certainly wouldn't blame her if she didn't want to give it up. Its going to be a case of deciding what to do if (and I stress 'if'!) I get through the application process and get offered a job. 
Thanks again for your reply. 
Andy.


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Argh,

Having smugly finally managed to send my application and all supporting documents in three emails and not have them come bouncing back I am now in a panic. It's closing day and I have not had a confirmation email. Now I know that they may be too busy for this, but equally from what I've been reading they might not have it. So I'm anxiously sitting around until after midnight-ish to start calling recruitment to see if they have it, and if not send, send and send again until they do receive it. Sooo glad I checked here though otherwise I might not have actually applied. Good job that I start lates tomorrow night and fancied a lie-in tomorrow morning to get me in the correct time-frame. 

Fingers Crossed

LB X


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Phew,

So glad that I called and checked! They had my application form but not the other two emails with the supporting documents. I re-sent them and have called back and confirmed that they have been recieved. Weird really because it was the application form email that caused the most bother, if anyone is having a last minute panic also, I ended up compressing it, and they can open it fine.

So, now the wait....

LB X


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LegallyBlonde said:


> Argh,
> 
> Having smugly finally managed to send my application and all supporting documents in three emails and not have them come bouncing back I am now in a panic. It's closing day and I have not had a confirmation email. Now I know that they may be too busy for this, but equally from what I've been reading they might not have it. So I'm anxiously sitting around until after midnight-ish to start calling recruitment to see if they have it, and if not send, send and send again until they do receive it. Sooo glad I checked here though otherwise I might not have actually applied. Good job that I start lates tomorrow night and fancied a lie-in tomorrow morning to get me in the correct time-frame.
> 
> ...


LB

I didn't mean to cause sleeplessness.....none of the folk here have had any dramas, so far. Mostly, one would receive a 'failed to send' notice from the ISP if sending was a problem. I don't pretend to be at all IT literate but some folk on other expat/cop forums have had experiences where applications have dropped into a 'black hole' and I thought it prudent to let you all know. The problem seems to have been at our end because SAPOL emails and inter/intranet have been playing up this last week.

I did try to PM you but your settings wouldn't allow it......clearly my stalking history catching up with me

Nige


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> LB
> 
> I didn't mean to cause sleeplessness.....none of the folk here have had any dramas, so far. Mostly, one would receive a 'failed to send' notice from the ISP if sending was a problem. I don't pretend to be at all IT literate but some folk on other expat/cop forums have had experiences where applications have dropped into a 'black hole' and I thought it prudent to let you all know. The problem seems to have been at our end because SAPOL emails and inter/intranet have been playing up this last week.
> 
> ...


Nige, you're an absolute star, you're advice has been invaluable. You haven't really caused sleeplessness for me, not knowing would have been far worse!

Also, my OH is in the final few weeks of his degree (building surveying) and he's even more last minute than I am. I'm still up waiting to spell check his work for him anyway, at least I've achieved something more useful this evening than being a human spell-check 

I think you will be able to PM me now, this is my 6th post and it seems that is the requisite number to activate these additional tools. Not stalker-ish at all, again I'm amazed and grateful that you have the time to help us all. Which I fully intend to exploit should I proceed to further rounds!

LB X


----------



## Kris327 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi guys
I also had problems emailing my documents so I called and they said I could fax it which I did . I called this morning to make sure they had all the required docs and they did, so if anyone is struggling with the deadline looming I suggest fax it

Kris


----------



## Andy11fabio (Mar 9, 2011)

Morning, just called and been told that the email was received but it's too big so cant be opened. Am now resending it, but it's going to be 4 separate emails.


----------



## Kris327 (Mar 17, 2011)

I would if I was you Andy send it by fax too that way you know they would get it either way so they will have no excuse

Regards kris


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry if this is a bit last minute, anyone having dramas with the size of the attachments try setting up a vault. Takes literally 2mins. Go on BT.com, create a digital vault and save your app in it. You then just send SAPOL an email which basically says 'click on this link to view my application'. It really is v, v simple (trust me, my technical know how is that limited I can just about work out how to spell 'shell oil' upside down on a calculator!)

I had all manner of problems sending all the supporting docs, so I ended up doing it this way. SAPOL accessed it all no probs. :eyebrows:


----------



## Andy11fabio (Mar 9, 2011)

Have sent 6 separate emails and spoken to SAPOL, they couldn't have been more helpful. Glad to say it's sorted. Now for the wait......!


----------



## stephoz20 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Folks

I'm new to the site and just thought I would say hello. Like you I am a police officer with 2 years service but my partner and I really want to emigrate to Oz and I still would prefer to be a police officer as I love my job. I'm aware that SA Pol are the only force who recruit UK officers without permanent residency already in place. I've missed the boat for this intake but I'll keep checking their site for the next intake, if there is one again. I'm not in a great rush as I'm at the mercy of the property market in the UK at present while I try and sell my house so I'm looking at this being in the next couple of years realistically. (albeit I would go tomorrow if I could).

Am i right in saying that you need 5 years total service or is it 3 years? I was also looking at the medical form. I'm concerned as in the past I have had bouts of depression maybe spanning a few months at a time but 2 years or more apart and it hasn't resulted in anytime off work. Basically just mild. If for example I was to apply in the future and although have a history of depression, if you are not suffering from it and haven't for a couple of years would this prevent you being eligible to apply? Especially as it doesn't interfere with carrying out your job.
Jeez I hope not, or that really would be depressing lol.

I'd be grateful for any guidance on the medical side of things but meantime I shall read the screeds of useful information on here. Hobbit I see you are the man with the know, I may look to pick your brain about transferring to SApol if that would be ok, just as you have first hand experience.

cheers guys

Steph


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

stephoz20 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I'm new to the site and just thought I would say hello. Like you I am a police officer with 2 years service but my partner and I really want to emigrate to Oz and I still would prefer to be a police officer as I love my job. I'm aware that SA Pol are the only force who recruit UK officers without permanent residency already in place. I've missed the boat for this intake but I'll keep checking their site for the next intake, if there is one again. I'm not in a great rush as I'm at the mercy of the property market in the UK at present while I try and sell my house so I'm looking at this being in the next couple of years realistically. (albeit I would go tomorrow if I could).
> 
> ...


Hi Steph

you need 3 years service after training school and this must be in the last 5 years (career breaks, long-term sick and extended periods on maternity leave could preclude you if the sums add up badly).

SAPOL are aware of the new style of Police Officer training (i.e. student officers undergoing a modular style course) but they have not had to screen one of these guys yet so I don't know how this works out.

Your medical history? SAPOL place a huge emphasis on integrity and I know that some folk see a stigma attached to mental health and some might advise you don't declare it or state you never had these episodes at all - but if you were found out SAPOL would look upon this gravely and if you were in their employment; dismissal is a likely outcome, I would suggest.

As regards its seriousness for Occupational Health screening - short episodes with minimal loss of work days would be of small issue - if any. The use of medications (especially on-going medications), admission to hospital or being held under a Mental Health Act section would change their perspective depending on which area(s) we are talking about.

It's an illness, you were treated, you got over it and went back to work. Just like all Occ Health forms its a de facto risk analysis form, really. The bigger the odds of your potential boss losing productivity from you the less chance you'll get the job! SAPOL has adopted the Bradford Score but hasn't become it's obedient slave (yet) - so just as important is sick days for other minor coughs/colds etc.

I've no idea if/when SAPOL will recruit again so I can't offer any advice on this one!

Kind regards

Nige (aka Hobbit)


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all. 

Just to put a few minds at ease it appears that some of my attachments didnt make it through but sapol have already been in contact with my force to request them directly. It appears that as long as your app made it through it will be fine, I've had an email saying that they will be in touch if anything else is missing. 

James


----------



## Kris327 (Mar 17, 2011)

That's great glad u got yours all sorted ! Would be interesting to know how many uk cops have applied!

Kris


----------



## stephoz20 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Steph
> 
> you need 3 years service after training school and this must be in the last 5 years (career breaks, long-term sick and extended periods on maternity leave could preclude you if the sums add up badly).
> 
> ...


Hey Hobbit

Cheers for your reply. I would tell them anyway, I think i just wanted to check its not a straight no, unless like you say, they see it as a major problem. But its not so its not lol. 

Ach well I think by the time I'm in a position to apply, I'll have my 3 years service under my belt so I can apply when the time comes and see how I get on.

How are you enjoying the job? Is the grass greener as they say? Or is it same, but smashing weather  Either way it would be an absolute dream to do it. Want to go for it while I'm still young. 

Good luck to those who are going through the recruitment process at present.

Steph


----------



## J+G (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, 

New to the site but we have been reading your posts for several weeks. My partner and I have both applied. I have 17 years in and he has 8. If I have understood things correctly, this means I will probably have to do 6 months' probation and he will need to do 12 months.

I was wondering if anyone has any experience of going out as a couple? (That is if we are not paper-sifted, get through the process and they want both of us. A long way to go......).

We have a 3 yr old and a 7 month old - I only went back to work this week. I have spoken to someone at work who went with a family but returned. He has been nothing but positive, but can't help with everything as his wife didn't work.

If successful, we think we would need to go for a country posting as we would lose a lot on our house if we sold right now. However, I have childcare concerns. We are prepared to sacrifice short term for long term gain, and working opposite shifts would mean one of us would be at home when the other was on nights etc. Is this likely to be something they would be flexible about? During the day I am happy to use kindy/childminder as this will help them settle and they go to a childminder at the moment.

If there are far fewer people at a country posting, I am worried that they would not want 2 probationers at the same time. Also, if we have different probation lengths would this have any bearing on where we were posted? I'd be grateful for any opinions.

I have been part time since having the 3 yr old, and would hope to return to part time or permanent full time day shifts eventually (I like the sound of the prosecutor job. Currently a DC although not desperate to go back into a suit if we get the move). What are my chances?

We are moving to give our kids the future we no longer think is possible in Britain. We live a long way from work because we can't afford to live in a nice house/area any closer, but this means that we spend very little time together as a family. My partner is out of the house for 14 hrs on a working day, then when he is off the weather is miserable and to go anywhere inside as a family costs a fortune. We are fed up just existing. We seem to be working harder and harder to not even maintain our current standard of living.

Am I just so desperate to escape that I am being unrealistic? :confused2:


----------



## stephoz20 (Apr 8, 2011)

J + G

You and your hubby sound like you have a wealth of experience between you. I'm sure you will get in no bother. I sound like a wee minnow looking to do it with my measley 2 years lol. I don't have ties, or kids, just my house that I'm trying to sell. Obviously just now, it is probably just a pipe dream, but I can actually see myself there, just don't know how or when but I'm defo going to go for it. I think even if the job wasn't as good as you'd hoped once there, you've got the weather and lifestyle to perk you up. 

I don't think your being unrealistic. I think your right about opportunities over here. Best doing it when the kids are still young. And your also looking at the if buts and maybes. Theres loads of questions and things to consider cos its a big big thing and you've got your worries but at least your being realistic about the pros and cons. The decision will be harder for you as you have to go back to being a constable but if it's for the greater good, theres nothing to lose.

Best of luck to you and your family. I hope you get to live the dream 

Steph


----------



## J+G (Apr 9, 2011)

Steph

Thanks. The decision for me is easy. I'm still a Constable now and have always been a Uniformed one at heart. The most fun I ever had was on Team!

I have the advantage that I took a year out a long time ago, and was in Australia for 3 months, including Adelaide, which I liked. My partner has never been, but has always wanted to live abroad. We decided about 6 months ago that it was time to get out of Britain, and have been exploring our options ever since. If we can get in, we can keep doing a job that we like, and is familiar. That might make the adjustment easier.

Who knows, it might not work (fingers still tightly crossed we get the chance), but we have to try to give our kids something better. I've spent a lot of time stuck inside due to the weather/cost of going out for the day with young children. I know there is more to life than this! I can't even look forward to retiring with money in my pocket now. They deserve more than we can give them here. 

J


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

stephoz20 said:


> Hey Hobbit
> 
> Cheers for your reply. I would tell them anyway, I think i just wanted to check its not a straight no, unless like you say, they see it as a major problem. But its not so its not lol.
> 
> ...



hi Steph

The grass *is* greener, no doubt about it. I won't pretend that I haven't had my ups and downs because I have - so bad I even contemplated going back to Blighty (sheer madness now I think about it!). SAPOL themselves have not actually let me down but family and money worries set me down this road of 'wanting' to go back. S'funny despite all the pressures that brought me to this wrongful path, thankfully avoided, I NEVER called UK "home" it was ALWAYS Adelaide. 

My OH and I had an unexpected addition to the family and I faced the prospect of taking him back to UK or staying put and letting him be the next Aussie generation. I chose to stay, I don't know how else to better demonstrate my feelings on the subject of SA versus UK than to say I want my newborn to grow up here. 

The job is essentially the same 'cos people are people everywhere you go. As cops we end up with the dregs (all too often) and they do the same horrible things Down Under as they do in the UK. You will need to learn the SA way of doing computer and paper-based records (HUGE part of a cop's job and a massive stressor for us expats!!!) but 'the job' is 100% the same otherwise. Management style is different here and a lot if UK folk don't like it, but to be honest the UK is too tolerant IMO and has tried to accommodate too many exceptions to the rule to the exasperation and detriment of the many! I have been looked after in times of need by SAPOL (broken shoulder) and can't complain. Of course, there will be individual differences that will vary with different personalities encountering varying supervisors/managers.

Undeniably the climate helps with the Aussie lifestyle - winters are colder/wetter than the summers (kinda obvious) but the summer time allows us to socialise without recourse to studying Met Office charts obsessively. Even winter days are easy to cope with - I haven't used de-icer on my car once since coming here! I hope there will be future recruitment drives and look forward to hearing from you again.

Nige.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

J+G said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the site but we have been reading your posts for several weeks. My partner and I have both applied. I have 17 years in and he has 8. If I have understood things correctly, this means I will probably have to do 6 months' probation and he will need to do 12 months.
> 
> ...



Hi J, Hi G

17 years service will require a 9 month probation, 8 years will require a 12 month probation in SAPOL.

If you choose a country posting (quieter areas) then 9 months will make it easier to complete the probationer book because it actually has to be completed and forwarded 2 months before your probation ends, in order to allow it to be seen and checked by everyone in the food chain above you (pretty much half the force!!!!)

In my experience SAPOL are as accommodating as they can be with married cops that have families. Vacancies on teams are matched so you can best operate 'opposite' shift patterns and I have seen couples do this - but it is hard. But like you say, short-term pain for long-term gain. Your differing probation periods would have no bearing on your postings.

Generally, country probationers would be sent to the major stations in order to be supervised adequately by tutors and sergeants. Therefore, one would probably short-list Whyalla, Port Augusta, Port Pirie and Mount Gambier as the places most likely to afford family-friendly shifts for you both AND to be eligible for country-housing (100km+ from Adelaide). However, UK recruits are sometimes treated with a little more leniency and smaller stations with two vacancies might fit you in - but this would need to be sorted MUCH closer to the posting dates......not much good for your planning I'm afraid.

Should you come to SA then arranging kindy would be a priority, I'm guessing! It synchronises with the academic year which is Jan-Dec in Aus. Your SAPOL course would start in Feb, it might pay you to come over early and secure kindy places before you start at the Academy. The other hurdle I can foresee is the 10-12 week period at the Academy......both of you will be doing office hours in Adelaide and need to obtain kindy care in the city suburbs for this period before relocating to the country spot. Dunno how to answer that one! :confused2: 

Is this a better place for the little ones to grow up? Absoluetly!!!!!Even if only one of you can come as a cop, the other one might still be able to apply independently (you would be a permanent resident after all!) at a later date. There's probaly points you asked that I have missed and/or new Q's arisen since you last posted. I'm not going anywhere, so ask away and all the very best to you.

Nige


----------



## J+G (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Nige for the reply.

We had already looked at Port Augusta and it looked nice, so that's good to know. The guy I know at work who returned was at Wyalla and although he didn't use it, said childcare was fairly plentiful. Of the places you mentioned, do you have any opinion as to their individual advantages/disadvantages?

How do people generally find it, living and working alongside the same people? We live 50 miles from work at present and wouldn't want the kids to suffer because mummy or daddy arrested/ticketed someone's relative...

We have already said that if we are successful, then we will go at the beginning of Jan so we can get a rental house and childcare sorted. If we are going to know where we will be posted before we even leave the UK, then during this time we will just have to get ourselves to the place where we will be working and try to organise childcare for the end of the Academy.

It's also a good point that if only one of us gets in the other could reapply later. 

I have no idea what I will do if we don't even get the chance to sit the exam, but we have everything crossed and all we can do now is wait.

J


----------



## stephoz20 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi guys 

Thanks again for the feedback. Its really helpful. Really hope they do another recruitment drive after this so i can apply. It sounds amazing Hobbit. 
Best of luck with your application J+t. Keep us all posted with your progress

Steph


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

stephoz20 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback. Its really helpful. Really hope they do another recruitment drive after this so i can apply. It sounds amazing Hobbit.
> Best of luck with your application J+t. Keep us all posted with your progress
> ...


Hi Steph,

My 3 years post-training is counted from last October so I'm feeling incredibly lucky that I'm eligible to apply (from viewing my service record they've taken it once I finished working in compnay). I was worrying that they'd never recruit from the UK again, and they have, so here's hoping for you 

LB X


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

J+G said:


> Thanks Nige for the reply.
> 
> We had already looked at Port Augusta and it looked nice, so that's good to know. The guy I know at work who returned was at Wyalla and although he didn't use it, said childcare was fairly plentiful. Of the places you mentioned, do you have any opinion as to their individual advantages/disadvantages?
> 
> ...


Hi J

All of the towns have got one (or more) of everything you might need......kindy, schools (primary and seconday, state and private), hospitals, colleges, doctors, shops, cinemas etc etc. They are all either coastal or near to empty and safe beaches (we are spoiled for choice in SA). Aussie folk will often use the measure of "Whyalla/Port Augusta/Port Pirie/Mount Gambier is 'X' hours from Adelaide" as if Adelaide is something to be aspired to by these towns and their folk. Whilst I spent over 3 years in around Adelaide and thoroughly enjoyed most of it now I live near Mount Gambier I don't find the urge to go back at all!

I can't tell you much about the 'Iron Triangle' towns of Whyalla, Port Augutsa and Port Pirie because I've only visited Port Pirie very briefly and have never been to the other two. I can tell you that they all have reputations easily repeated by (mostly) Adelaidians who have never been. For those doubting Thomases out there, I have reliable sources (I'm a cop after all and there is a wealth of info on another expat forum specialising in UK cops, but I can't and won't upset the moderators here by putting the name/link on this post). Whyalla is supposed to be covered in inch thick red dust due to the iron works in the town. It does dominate the skyline but the company who owns it are under close scrutiny by the Govt regarding any dust pollution and anything over 2-3km away is largely unaffected, those nearer are still able to hang out their laundry to dry without it going red and the kids aren't all asthmatics.. Port Augusta is supposed to be like a frontier town full of warring Aboriginal folk......it's not. There are Aboriginal guys there and they do fight each other - just like the white folk! Port Pirie is a lead smelting town and the kids all have two heads and have all sorts of diseases because of the lead. The don't, of course. Some people get their kids blood levels checked when they move in as a base line and never go back later on to recheck them because their kids grow up quite normal. Again, the smelting company has to oblige exacting environmental standards. They are industrial towns and without the factories life would grind to a halt. Mount Gambier is in the forestry heartlands and has a papermill located there. The SA Govt is in the throes of selling the forestry rights to private concerns - against the locals' wishes because of fears the main employer may go under if the wood is sent overseas. Each place has its problems, but where doesn't? The thing is the pace of life is much more convivial and relaxed. I recommend you check out the usual web places - each city has a council website and there's always the tourist places.

I love the South East because its greener (it rains here - but not like the UK!!!!) and there's a cooler climate (but not like the UK!!!!! - again). I would heartily recommend Mount Gambier, Millicent or Naracoorte stations to aspiring UK cops, in your circumstance the biggest would be best and that is Mount Gambier. You would be doing night shifts - the other stations close down at night and are on call-out, but there's a greater choice of child care and other amenities already discussed.

Locals and their reactions to you off-duty? How do they and their kids behave towards your kids? Not an issue. I've only been a country cop for a very short while but my longer serving colleagues tell me that they have never had an issue. It has happened in the past I'm sure, but when you live in the same town - and they are small places even at 20-30,000 - there seems to be an unspoken understanding of mutual appreciation. Suffice to say I play sport and at my club there are one or two I have already dealt with whilst on duty, we still have a drink together afterwards. As ever, you reap as you sow. I try to be equable with my client whenever possible and I (luckily) have recieved the same level of respect in return. The kids don't care, my teengaer was bullied at school when he was 7-8 years old - in a respectable Wiltshire town primary school because I was a cop. Here, no-one seems to care that I'm a cop 9-5, because I don't 'take my work home with me'. Unlike the UK where I felt like I was constantly in duty. 

I hope this helps. If I missed the mark or there's new ground to cover, just say.

TTFN

Nige


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

One other thing to mention about Port Augusta is that it's HOT! I prefer the cooler climate of the Limestone Coast. 

If any of you end up in Mount Gambier and want to meet some locals through Rotary let me know through a private message since I'm a member of one Rotary club here and I know people in the other clubs too. I would also be able to put you in touch with clubs in Millicent and Naracoorte. Ideally Rotary would like attendance at a meeting every week but members know that the actual requirement is 50% attendance which makes it a bit easier for professions like the police. We joined Rotary to get to know people and it's worked well for us (we're not Police officers but we know some now). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## J+G (Apr 9, 2011)

Steph - thanks for the good wishes. I will let you know if we get further in the process.

Nige - many thanks again for the info. I really appreciate your time and effort. We will have a look at Mount Gambier and the other places.

The weather has been beautiful the last couple of weeks and particularly warm the last few days. Today our 3 yr old was finger painting in the garden and the baby was playing in the shade. We were watching them and longing to take them to a place where they could live like this permanently. 

There will be more questions but for the mo, thanks very much and I will probably not bother you until after I've been to work this week.

J


----------



## J+G (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Karen, you must have posted whilst I was typing!

Will definitely consider Rotary.

J


----------



## davy2win (Oct 2, 2009)

not heard anything back, no idea if they've got my application. had problems sending as has everyone else by the threads, fingers crossed


----------



## stewart96 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would advise you to ring them up to check ASAP. I thought mine had gone through fine a couple of weeks ago & when I checked on Friday they hadn't received it. I had no error messages or anything. Sent it through again with a read receipt and it went through fine. They said if they have only received part of application they will chase you up for the rest.


----------



## davy2win (Oct 2, 2009)

very quiet in here now. Whats happening? Is everyone on tender hooks until the 20th


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's gone very quiet. Think everyone is just hoping and praying!


----------



## Vfr-tourer (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how many applicants there were this time round. I here about 1100 was expected


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

1100??? Thanks, that's really settled my nerves!


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just a thought, if they really have been overwhelmed, it may take longer than 12 days to shortlist. Been reading some earlier posts about SAPOL would rather young in service patrol officers. I have 12yrs in and on ARV 's. I hope this won't be detrimental. Anyone got any inside knowledge?


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Plod1 said:


> Just a thought, if they really have been overwhelmed, it may take longer than 12 days to shortlist. Been reading some earlier posts about SAPOL would rather young in service patrol officers. I have 12yrs in and on ARV 's. I hope this won't be detrimental. Anyone got any inside knowledge?


I'm just wishing it was next week already. Also I've been so hard training to be over the top ready for the physical my arms have been aching too much to type (I am being slightly melodramatic - just a teensy bit  )

With the problems they have had with the application forms just think how many of that proposed 1100 never actually applied!

With regards to their preferences I don't have any inside knowledge but here's something to consider. 
I have a total of 4 yrs and 2 months service, for SAPOL this counts as 3 years and 5 months (post-training), once the 10 weeks as a cadet is completed the probationer pay scale is almost exactly what I am on now here (using XE as a converter). Once I finish the probationary period (which will prob be 12 months for me given my little prior service) it will actually be a pay rise. Considering that here I'm facing a pay freeze, no further increments, larger pension and NI contributions, a pay rise and getting to live in Australia sounds amazing. I have read on other previous threads that the reason British cops leave is because of pay drops and the greater difference in ways of working. Because I haven't been a cop that long I haven't got as much experience to base comparisons on so maybe the transition won't be as difficult.
The point I'm trying to convey, either rightly or wrongly is that lesser-service officers don't have as much to lose (pay and experience) so maybe they're less likely to pack it in, making them more worth their while.

Or is this just me trying to justify why I should be picked out of the 1100 that applied? 

LB X


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Right, that's it. You've got me frightened! 
We are struggling to think of anything else, just can't wait til 20th.
You're absolutely right about pay and conditions over here. The biggest incentive for us is the dramatic lifestyle change for our kids. Essentially, cops are cops where ever u go, but I don't think we could ever match the lifestyle the kids would get over there in comparison to here.


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Plod1 said:


> Right, that's it. You've got me frightened!
> We are struggling to think of anything else, just can't wait til 20th.
> You're absolutely right about pay and conditions over here. The biggest incentive for us is the dramatic lifestyle change for our kids. Essentially, cops are cops where ever u go, but I don't think we could ever match the lifestyle the kids would get over there in comparison to here.


I also worry though because I don't have a lot of experience, in that I don't have as much variety to offer. I'm only just over the threshold to be eligible to apply, they obviously set it at that for a reason, so maybe for those of us who are lesser-serviced they want super-cops who have somehow managed to see and do everything. Such as, I have no experience with firearms, and there they carry guns on a day-to-day basis and I don't know how I'll manage with a gun. So don't be too disheartened, I only told you my theory that was positive for me, I didn't mention my negative one (which is far more positive for you!)

I don't have children yet so I really can't compare it but I know other cops who've already gone with children and from the updates on FB their children are really thriving.
My OH has just finished training as a building surveyor (which is currently on the skills migration list) and we'd talked about going anyway on a visa for his job. He'd even suggested that 5 years from now (that's how long I persuded him to wait and gain experience here to give me time to try and get in the Police), if they hadn't recruited again I may have had to leave the Police and find something new there (might still happen, I might not get in).
We too are going for the lifestyle and climate, I would really prefer it this way, and I just hope that I've ticked the right boxes and can at least have a crack at the next stages.

LB X


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

LegallyBlonde said:


> I also worry though because I don't have a lot of experience, in that I don't have as much variety to offer. I'm only just over the threshold to be eligible to apply, they obviously set it at that for a reason, so maybe for those of us who are lesser-serviced they want super-cops who have somehow managed to see and do everything. Such as, I have no experience with firearms, and there they carry guns on a day-to-day basis and I don't know how I'll manage with a gun. So don't be too disheartened, I only told you my theory that was positive for me, I didn't mention my negative one (which is far more positive for you!)
> 
> I don't have children yet so I really can't compare it but I know other cops who've already gone with children and from the updates on FB their children are really thriving.
> My OH has just finished training as a building surveyor (which is currently on the skills migration list) and we'd talked about going anyway on a visa for his job. He'd even suggested that 5 years from now (that's how long I persuded him to wait and gain experience here to give me time to try and get in the Police), if they hadn't recruited again I may have had to leave the Police and find something new there (might still happen, I might not get in).
> ...


My OH left the police 8yrs ago when we had our eldest son. She has a degree so we will look at converting that if we can. We seriously looked into emigrating back then and have been dreaming about it ever since. The time is right for the kids now so we really don't want to miss this opportunity. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LegallyBlonde said:


> I also worry though because I don't have a lot of experience, in that I don't have as much variety to offer. I'm only just over the threshold to be eligible to apply, they obviously set it at that for a reason, so maybe for those of us who are lesser-serviced they want super-cops who have somehow managed to see and do everything. Such as, I have no experience with firearms, and there they carry guns on a day-to-day basis and I don't know how I'll manage with a gun. So don't be too disheartened, I only told you my theory that was positive for me, I didn't mention my negative one (which is far more positive for you!)
> 
> I don't have children yet so I really can't compare it but I know other cops who've already gone with children and from the updates on FB their children are really thriving.
> My OH has just finished training as a building surveyor (which is currently on the skills migration list) and we'd talked about going anyway on a visa for his job. He'd even suggested that 5 years from now (that's how long I persuded him to wait and gain experience here to give me time to try and get in the Police), if they hadn't recruited again I may have had to leave the Police and find something new there (might still happen, I might not get in).
> ...




Hi LB (and everyone else)

you need two years experience post-training so SAPOL can convince the federal govt that our UK training is of degree standard - ergo we can then be allowed here as graduate professionals.  Beats me too!!!! I can't chew gum and walk at the same time. Less experienced cops are generally easier to 'slot in' to patrols here because the roles are broadly similar. More experienced/ranking/specialist officers are more likely to be dissatisfied with this 'menial' role - just as they would be if they were compelled to go back on response in the UK! HOWEVER, SApol has a keen eye for these 'bigger fish' because they want their experience to use if/when they chose to after probation ends.

Less experienced cops are cheaper and it's all about money these days.  You won't be asked if you'll find it hard to go back to response work, some of our colleagues on this site will be, because of their age/rank/position. To all our readers: start polishing those interview answers!

Don't worry about having firearms experience. SFO instructors still get the same course as you will at the Academy and you will do EXACTLY what the instructor says because you won't know any different. The standard isn't that hard to achieve....I can barely hit the target at 10 metres and somehow the instructors get me over the line each year!

If you came here on OH's surveying credentials would you obtain permanent resident status? If you were to get PR, you'd have your pick of the Aussie forces - except FedPol (citizenship needed) and QLD who aren't taking experienced cops for the next couple of years.

Nige


----------



## davy2win (Oct 2, 2009)

beware!!!! if you sent your application via the email on sapol recruitment web site then sapol have not received your application as this is the wrong email address


----------



## Kazscotland (Apr 14, 2011)

*Police Jobs in Oz*

Hello
I am new at this, but I trying everything basically....does anyone know if any Oz Police force is recruiting at the moment?
Hubbie is a Det. Sergeant in Met police and we would love to relocate to Oz!

But I seem to fine no help or any real advice anywhere....could anyone at least point me in the right direction??
thanks


----------



## davy2win (Oct 2, 2009)

you've just missed sapol recruitment, closing date 8th April. but download and submit app quick you may sneak in as I think a lot of applicants have had problems with sapol server. say that was the problem. good luck


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Nige, 
As it's a uniform patrol post I'm applying for I've tried to focus on community policing experience in my app. If I'm lucky enough to make it to interview I'll definitely be taking your advice and be ready to answer those questions.

The way I feel at the moment, I will just be happy to get to the 20th, the waiting is agony! My wife and I are finding it unbearable. She is so desperately excited. 

Take care

Plod


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

"The written tests are crucial in the selection process"

Hi all, 

I was curious about the written exams, I've heard about the 600 psychological questions which I'm practising for with a an equivalent UK book but I was wondering what other written exams there were? 

Be nice to have a heads up as to what to study for if we're all lucky enough to not get paper sifted on the 20th! 

Also, does anyone know whether you'll be notified if you don't make the paper sift? I read on the SAPOL site there will be no feedback if you don't make it but it would be a horrible experience to be waiting for an email that never comes...

Lady G


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi LB (and everyone else)
> 
> you need two years experience post-training so SAPOL can convince the federal govt that our UK training is of degree standard - ergo we can then be allowed here as graduate professionals.  Beats me too!!!! I can't chew gum and walk at the same time. Less experienced cops are generally easier to 'slot in' to patrols here because the roles are broadly similar. More experienced/ranking/specialist officers are more likely to be dissatisfied with this 'menial' role - just as they would be if they were compelled to go back on response in the UK! HOWEVER, SApol has a keen eye for these 'bigger fish' because they want their experience to use if/when they chose to after probation ends.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

that's quite reassuring about the reasoning behind the lengh of service required. 
We hadn't really looked into other visas, only that we might, not my method of choice so I've put little thought into it, focusing on this and hoping this is the one!

I too am uniform, so little change for me there.

The paper sift results are so soon! Anyone else really excited? I figure from midnight on Monday night is Tuesday in Oz so will be checking obsessively from then  LB X


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Plod1 said:


> 1100??? Thanks, that's really settled my nerves!


I heard on another forum that from talking to recruitment in SAPOL they've only had 400 applications! 

Interesting much? LB X


----------



## Kris327 (Mar 17, 2011)

LB

Yes I am looking forward to finding out let's just hope it's the response we all won't ! The more I think about it the odds aren't very good but even if 1100 applied you could prob cut that in half at this stage this again at next stage and if you think about it a lot could go against people especially if they have any conduct charges etc! And I think not all people applying would actually follow through with it. I hope to get through I've already been looking at houses and ready to sell mine bring on Wednesday fingers crossed for everyone good luck

Kris


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> "The written tests are crucial in the selection process"
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Hi Lady G

the exams consist of vocabulary and spelling tests (which word is closest or opposite to.......... and which of the following is the correct spelling) There's a logic test (which shape comes next, what number comes next etc) and a report writing test. A number of facts are given to you about a crime/collision etc and you must re-write them neatly, coherently and concisely - against the clock of course! In fact, only the psych tests are 'at your own pace'.

SAPOL and WAPOL have a few sample questions on their websites - usually on the basic recruit page. I would suggest that these examples are at the easy end of the scale....I can't remember the exact number of questions on each exam paper but the questions get increasingly harder as you go along. I do remember sitting in a massive hall in Australia House staring at the last pages thinking to myself "what pattern, what series?" But generally the questions are multiple choice so you have slight chance of getting lucky if you can't work it out! I passed and the Sunday Sport crossword is too hard for me. Honestly, the standard is set very fairly at a level for police officers not brain surgeons or rocket scientists. If you passed the UK ones (obviously you did!!!!) then these ones will be the same

Good luck

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> "The written tests are crucial in the selection process"
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Hi Lady G

sorry, forgot to answer your feedback question........SAPOL will tell you if you are unsuccessful at any stage but due to staff shortages and workload they can't/won't divert efforts to advising unsuccessful candidates exactly why they didn't progress to the next stage. Cold comfort, but at least you will know to stop all the worrying or continue to pre-occupy your whole life with a temporary form of Aussie-based OCD.

Nige


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Nige - good to know you won't be kept hanging on if you don't make it. 

Has anyone offered to buy you your own body weight in beer for all the soothing help and advice you're giving - should they get in?!

:hail:


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was awoken by my youngest early this morning and checked my emails to find one from sapol, causing a wide-scale panic!

It was a request to re-send a document which I duly did frantically. I followed it up with a phone call and the very helpful recruiting staff stated that they were still vetting the 'several hundred applications'. I asked if they would be notifying successful applicants this week and they could not say. 

Just wanted to give you all the heads up in case you started to worry that you hadn't heard anything by tomorrow.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> Thanks Nige - good to know you won't be kept hanging on if you don't make it.
> 
> Has anyone offered to buy you your own body weight in beer for all the soothing help and advice you're giving - should they get in?!
> 
> :hail:


My own weight in _anything_ isn't a pleasant thought uke:

but I can't help be fascinated by the challenge of getting that much beer in the same place in one go!


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Kingy78 said:


> Just wanted to give you all the heads up in case you started to worry that you hadn't heard anything by tomorrow.


I just went back to the SAPol site and found this too: 

"Applicants who are invited to undertake the entrance examination/personality profile assessment will be advised *from*20th April 2011"

Looks like we might be in for a longer wait than anticipated...


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Like a bolt out the blue I just got my invite to London whoo hoo! Good luck everyone!


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Kingy78 said:


> Like a bolt out the blue I just got my invite to London whoo hoo! Good luck everyone!


Well done Kingy, let me be the first to congratulate!!

Still waiting here.....it's _obviously_ because Wiltshire is a bit further along the wires than you! 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> Well done Kingy, let me be the first to congratulate!!
> 
> Still waiting here.....it's obviously because Wiltshire is a bit further along the wires than you!
> 
> Fingers crossed


Thanks LadyG

Good luck! 

Goo


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Kingy, I too have been invited to London! Yay so excited! Good luck LadyG


----------



## stewart96 (Mar 15, 2011)

Also got my invite. I notice that they have short listed 250 people for next stage. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Plod1 (Mar 26, 2011)

GUTTED! Didn't get thru. All the very best to all of you. Nige, you've been brilliant. 

Plod.


----------



## Kris327 (Mar 17, 2011)

Gutted never made it either good luck everyone


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats lb and Stewart! 

Plod and kris I'm gutted for you as it's a hell of a lot of effort to get to the application in. All the best.


----------



## Vfr-tourer (Apr 13, 2011)

Paper sift results are starting to be emailed today. Through to next stage good luck to you all


----------



## curiousdarren (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow I made it through the paper sift - amazed and so pleased!!!!

A huge thankyou to Hobbit for all of the advice, and congrats to all that have made it!

Hope to see some of you on either the 4th or 5th (I hope)!

Commiserations to those who have been unsuccessful......


----------



## t9jla (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done Stewart96. I have been trying to figure out who you are when I look at this website. Steve Stewart at BJ perhaps ? I've also got my ticket for London.


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Still haven't heard.  Just wondering whether all those who have had emails got their applications in early? I had to re-send mine and so they didn't receive it until April 7th, is this maybe why I haven't heard yet? The waiting is agony! 

On a lighter note for those who got thru, it's good news they've gotten down to 250 from the original number who applied. The odds of achieving one of the golden 90 posts are suddenly much better!

Keep those fingers crossed for me...


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all. Congrats to everyone who got through this stage. My hubby got through aswell. Yay. Fingers crossed for the next bit


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> Still haven't heard.  Just wondering whether all those who have had emails got their applications in early? I had to re-send mine and so they didn't receive it until April 7th, is this maybe why I haven't heard yet? The waiting is agony!
> 
> On a lighter note for those who got thru, it's good news they've gotten down to 250 from the original number who applied. The odds of achieving one of the golden 90 posts are suddenly much better!
> 
> Keep those fingers crossed for me...


Hi Lady G

I see you are a Moonraker......I'm an ex-Amesbury and Devizes officer. Good to know you won't be alone if you get here!


Nige


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nige! I think I know who you are & I have been trying to get hold of you for months but you've changed your email address! Can you PM me?


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> Nige! I think I know who you are & I have been trying to get hold of you for months but you've changed your email address! Can you PM me?


So have all my creditors in the UK :eyebrows: 

PM has been duly dispatched.

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

To those of you who are through to the next stage, well done. Keep posted on here with the worries and questions and we'll see what we can do to sort them out.

For those of you who didn't progress; I am sorry your hard work and efforts just didn't get SAPOL 'on-side'. I wish I could ameliorate your feelings but there just aren't the words sometimes.

For those of you still waiting...you have my sympathies...this is an awful time and the stress and the dallying about is horrendous.

Recruitment do understand the turmoil you're going through - I know they're cops, but they're people too. (Not very normal ones .....but none of us lads 'n' lassess in blue are, that's what makes us coppers )

Nige


----------



## J+G (Apr 9, 2011)

HI

Congratulations to everyone who got through. We got mixed results - G got through, I didn't.

So, question for Nige ...... what are the other job possibilities like for a part time female Detective with 17 years' service? I've looked at the Australian Govt Website and there are jobs I definitely have the skills to do, but what are my chances, given that I would be changing career and an expat?

We still like the idea of a country posting but would that just make it harder for me to get a job?

Am pretty gutted as it will make things much harder with 2 v young kids if I'm not going to a job. Although I love being at home, after 3 wks back I remember how much I love my job too. I will see if I can get an indication as to whether it's a permanent no or worth trying again if we get there.

Still chasing the dream.....

J


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Made it through to Round 2 - phew! See 49 of you in May, good luck!


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> Made it through to Round 2 - phew! See 49 of you in May, good luck!


Congratulations ladyg


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

J+G said:


> HI
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got through. We got mixed results - G got through, I didn't.
> 
> ...




Hi J

sorry and happy all at the same time for you. I'd definitely advise that G pursues the application and you both come over here on a career break.

You maintain your tenure as a police officer (which SAPOL will like) and you guys have a back door escape route just in case.

Assume OH gets the job, he will be the main applicant to the Immigration Dept but you both get permanent residency. This means you can both apply for SA Govt jobs (or any other State come to mention it......including Police Depts!!!!). Federal jobs (inc Police Dept) needs citizenship BTW. In the event SAPOL run another UK cop recruitment within the window of your career break you will still be eligible to apply - equally so for any SAPOL Interstate transferee courses.

As regards the job oppurtunities for you otherwise.....it's just an idea but you can qualify and register as a private investigator if you approach a Registered Training Organisation (RTO) and ask for them to offer recognition of prior learning. It WILL cost (everything does here BTW!!!) but you will need the registration to work as a P.I. Commonly, but not exclusively, they are employed to provide surveillance on benefit/insurance cheats. The pay is not awesome but you can off-load a lot of day to day expenses against you tax claim which is submitted each year. Lots of the SA Govt depts have investigatory capacities/sections but they are not always huge in terms of WTE's and posts are infrequent. 

Your CID and police credentials are gonna be very saleable to the right market. Try registering with employment agencies and see what they offer. You are right to think that rural locations will limit your openings because of the reduced population density......but equally so the competition is limited too! You could always take work that doesn't have anything to do with policing and embrace the sea change.

I know we're all individiuals, but my OH was a career CSI ('unfortunately' a civilian employee) with my force and faced the same brick wall you are contemplating 'J'. She was a way, way better CSI than I could ever be a police officer and I could have never envisaged her being happy as an 'at home Mum'......but here we are 4 years later and "pigs in muck" isn't even close. So, you can't say until you've done it. I will admit that it's a definite grieving process to go through; losing such an integral part of your life and (to a certain extent) your raison d'etre; but perhaps for you in a new country, making new friends etc it might be preferable to dedicate more time to home life than work life.

In closing, J&G only you can decide what's best for your family and only you will be able to 'guestimate' the likely outcome of what prevails upon you with SAPOL and the emigration process. But I assure you that the day to day life your kids will have here is infinitely better than the majority of kids will see in the UK. You too, come to think of it....you'll still pay bills and HAVE to go to work and all the other miscellany of life but somehow Aus manages to be a more comfortable place to be than the UK. (I am biased of course!!!!!!!!)

Good luck, at the tests 

Nige


----------



## Kessa35 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello, 

I have been successful at Short list stage which is amazing and I am really chuffed about. I have had a look at the sample entrance exam on the SAPOL website and I was wondering if anyone can advise of any good books or websites which can help prepare further for the entrance exam and tests. 
Thanks


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kessa35 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been successful at Short list stage which is amazing and I am really chuffed about. I have had a look at the sample entrance exam on the SAPOL website and I was wondering if anyone can advise of any good books or websites which can help prepare further for the entrance exam and tests.
> Thanks


Hi Kessa

good on ya for gettin' through. Check out Psychometric Testing For Dummies, it's a fiver on Amazon.....pretty cheap as far as this whole process is concerned!

Nige


----------



## Kessa35 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Kessa
> 
> good on ya for gettin' through. Check out Psychometric Testing For Dummies, it's a fiver on Amazon.....pretty cheap as far as this whole process is concerned!
> 
> Nige


Thansk Nige, 

Have got the book on order now. I am sure that the title will be quite apt for me.  Thanks very much.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

davy2win said:


> beware!!!! if you sent your application via the email on sapol recruitment web site then sapol have not received your application as this is the wrong email address


Oh you are joking,this was the email address given to send the applications so how did you find out about this and surely if that is the case people who have sent them to the wrong address will get a chance to resend them, i wondered why i had not received any reply yet. So what was the address it had to be sent to .

Regards Amanda


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> To those of you who are through to the next stage, well done. Keep posted on here with the worries and questions and we'll see what we can do to sort them out.
> 
> For those of you who didn't progress; I am sorry your hard work and efforts just didn't get SAPOL 'on-side'. I wish I could ameliorate your feelings but there just aren't the words sometimes.
> 
> ...


Hello this is the first time i have used this site and if possible would like some info. I have emailed all my paperwork across on the 5th April to the Sapol website on the recruiting page as of yet i have not heard anything. My email said it has sent ok but i emailed Sapol 2 days ago to ask if they had received my application and i have still heard nothing so now i am really starting to panic,could you offer any advise please...

Amanda


----------



## Andy11fabio (Mar 9, 2011)

Amanda, give them a ring. The number is on the SAPOL website.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Andy11fabio said:


> Amanda, give them a ring. The number is on the SAPOL website.


Yeah i tried but it just kept going through to there answerphone really panicking now...


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Andy11fabio said:


> Amanda, give them a ring. The number is on the SAPOL website.


Andy what email address did you send yours too as someone on here is saying the address on Sapol recruitment site is the wrong email address ,there is only one on there and that is [email protected].

cheers


----------



## Andy11fabio (Mar 9, 2011)

All I can suggest is to try them again in their office hours. If need be, go through the main switch board and see if they can direct you. It's been posted on here that they've had hundreds to get through, so that could be the reason. Hope it works out.


----------



## Andy11fabio (Mar 9, 2011)

I used that same email address, think who ever said it was wrong was on a wind up.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Andy11fabio said:


> I used that same email address, think who ever said it was wrong was on a wind up.


Did you receive a reply to say they had received it or did you ring them up ....also have you got through to the next stage....

Amanda


----------



## Andy11fabio (Mar 9, 2011)

I didn't receive a reply at first, but after reading some of the posts on here, I rang them to double check it had gone through. They said it had, but that they couldn't open it as the attachment was too large. I resent 6 separate emails, called them again and they went through fine. The man I spoke to in recruitment was spot on and said they'd had more applicants than expected and as a result were very busy. 
I'm also one of the lucky ones and am heading down to London in May.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Andy11fabio said:


> I didn't receive a reply at first, but after reading some of the posts on here, I rang them to double check it had gone through. They said it had, but that they couldn't open it as the attachment was too large. I resent 6 separate emails, called them again and they went through fine. The man I spoke to in recruitment was spot on and said they'd had more applicants than expected and as a result were very busy.
> I'm also one of the lucky ones and am heading down to London in May.


Well done, as iv not heard anything yet they either had not had it or i'm not going to London. Iv just realised after reading the threads that i never provided any form of discipline record as i have no discipline records to send well thats what personnel told me so i just sent service records etc...not looking good


----------



## stewart96 (Mar 15, 2011)

I sent mine through at end of March and had no indication it had not been received. I rang them deadline day to double check and they hadn't received it. I sent it again and it went through fine. They appear to have a lot of IT problems due to large file sizes.
RE discipline they told me they would chase up missing docs as long as they had received main application form.


----------



## stewart96 (Mar 15, 2011)

Also, I sent it to the email address listed on the website, which worked fine. I'm pretty sure it's the same one I replies to giving my choice of dates.
Best advice is a late night, early morning phone call.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

stewart96 said:


> Also, I sent it to the email address listed on the website, which worked fine. I'm pretty sure it's the same one I replies to giving my choice of dates.
> Best advice is a late night, early morning phone call.


Hi tried to call but forgot it's a public holiday until wednesday so i will just have to wait until then as i was advised by adelaide police station they are on the easter break....wonder if anyone still waiting to hear about results like me...


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

amanda197040 said:


> Hi tried to call but forgot it's a public holiday until wednesday so i will just have to wait until then as i was advised by adelaide police station they are on the easter break....wonder if anyone still waiting to hear about results like me...


Hi Amanda

so long as you have sent the application form you will be in the race. SAPOL are aware that some UK forces are being difficult about releasing discipline records so in the 'slack' period caused by our 5-day weekend find an individual from your HR or Professional Standards depts who will be a single point of contact. SAPOL are quite happy to email someone who will release your records but they won't accept a generic inbox address....this should sort out the discipline records problem you are having - even though you have none to declare.

If you are really struggling getting a response PM me and I'll send you my works email and I can forward whatever you need sending to recruitment internally.

Cheerio

Nige


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Amanda
> 
> so long as you have sent the application form you will be in the race. SAPOL are aware that some UK forces are being difficult about releasing discipline records so in the 'slack' period caused by our 5-day weekend find an individual from your HR or Professional Standards depts who will be a single point of contact. SAPOL are quite happy to email someone who will release your records but they won't accept a generic inbox address....this should sort out the discipline records problem you are having - even though you have none to declare.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nige,I sent the application on the 6th April but as yet have not received any form of confirmation,i am now worried that they have not got it but i did not get an email back saying that it did not send.

I tried to ring last night but was told on Easter break till Wednesday what hapens now if they have not got it but i have proof i sent it, because it is unfair if they were having IT problems and people were not informed to ring and check to see if they had received it......i did not read forums until the 21st so was unaware of all the info i now know about...
Cheers Amanda


----------



## Ramone (Apr 22, 2011)

Amanda, 

I am also in the same boat. I submitted my app. before the deadline but was informed that they could not open the PDF at their end, so I sent the app. again from a different PC. I phoned them and they said that I had to split the size of the PDF, which I did, from a third PC as they said that they did not receive the second. I phoned them again and they confirmed that they got the third. They told me that as it was initially a problem at their end the app. counted. 

As yet I haven't heard a thing from SAPOL and am only getting the answer machine, so we are all around the bend with worry at this end.

Fingers crossed. Good luck with you and yours.


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi all,,,,,

Been reading these posts and others.
I emailed mine on the 6th April and got an email to say my application had been received.
Had the email invite to London for the exams, so that was a real bonus.
Looking forward to a trip on the train on the 5th May.

Nige, you've added some really good information on here and as someone that is still policing in the Wilts area, could I contact you with questions (if you have time).

Good luck all and see some of you in London.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ramone said:


> Amanda,
> 
> I am also in the same boat. I submitted my app. before the deadline but was informed that they could not open the PDF at their end, so I sent the app. again from a different PC. I phoned them and they said that I had to split the size of the PDF, which I did, from a third PC as they said that they did not receive the second. I phoned them again and they confirmed that they got the third. They told me that as it was initially a problem at their end the app. counted.
> 
> ...


At least your aware they got yours i still don't know if they have got mine but i have got proof i sent it on 6th April so if i call them wednesday i'm hoping they will be compassionate because as yet iv not heard anything and as they do not go back to work until the 27th i'm worrying that they have already notified the people they want,as its close to the testing day on the 5th May...:confused2:


----------



## Ramone (Apr 22, 2011)

*Still waiting!*

It appears that some have been informed that they have not been shortlisted so maybe its just that they have not reached the later submissions. Hope that they inform us one way or the other first thing on the 27th. Good luck.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Daveydog said:


> Hi all,,,,,
> 
> Been reading these posts and others.
> I emailed mine on the 6th April and got an email to say my application had been received.
> ...


Hi Daveydog

PM's are the best method of contact but I think expatforum rules require you to have made 5 or 6 posts before this facility is made available to members.

I'm more than willing to chat and answer questions anytime.....just not right now.....just got back from a 3 hours recall to duty due to drunk morons 

Old, fat, miserable....and now grumpy!!!!

Nige


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

Nige,
No worries about that. I'll post a bit more.
Seems like policing is the same everywhere in the world. Drunk Morons........


----------



## Need (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Nige

My husband has successfully got to the second stage and will be down in London on 5th May. I've told him he's got read the full thread as the information you've given is really great. I'm sure he'll be asking you more questions about the job, interview etc., but I'm focussing on the living side. I'm hoping not to have to work for a few months til our sons get used to a new country, new school etc.

Could you let me know about medical care in Australia - I'm sure you must have mentioned it in your list of outgoings but my brain is on information overload.

Thanks


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Need said:


> Hi Nige
> 
> My husband has successfully got to the second stage and will be down in London on 5th May. I've told him he's got read the full thread as the information you've given is really great. I'm sure he'll be asking you more questions about the job, interview etc., but I'm focussing on the living side. I'm hoping not to have to work for a few months til our sons get used to a new country, new school etc.
> 
> ...


x


Hi Need

basically Medicare provides the same as the NHS. There are some differences, however.

Very often you can be charged on-the-spot for services but health care providers sometimes subscribe to 'bulk billing' and you pay nowt at the point of treatment. Some charge the gap between the Govt subsidy and the actual price charged, others charge you the whole amount and you then have to submit a claim for the subsidised amount from Medicare.......e.g. visit the GP and s/he wants $50 for the consultation. Bulk-billers will charge you nowt (a common courtesy permitted to children/elderly), gap-guys will charge you about $15-18 (Medicare cough up the rest) the claim-back guys charge you $50 and you get a cheque for $32-35 a week or so later......in a day or two if you transact electronically.

Pharmacy prescriptions are priced according to the medications listed and prices come from a Govt cost list not the pharmacist's need to turn a profit.

Just like UK opticians, physio, dentists etc are best sourced privately.....school dental service for kids is almost free and excellent in my expetience.

Most commonly Aussies have private health insurance, SAPOL cops tend to gravitate to a company called Police Health (imaginative innit?) cover starts with 'extras' (no s******ing!) that covers the above types but also covers osteopaths/chiropractic,reflexology, counselling etc. Just like all insurance you have to be mindful of the T&C's. Full cover also includes hospital in-patient stuff such as physicians/surgeons, radiologists, anaesthetists etc.

'Extras' also covers ambulance treatment and transportation......not all policies do. The Ambulance service is NOT free here and the bare minimum you should cater for is this insurance. Not all of the 'extras' costs are insured but about 80-90% should be recovered each time and most providers use direct electronic billing called HICAPS which means you only pay the 'gap' at the time.

The standard of health care here is at least as good and in many cases better than the NHS. I have two kids one born here and one in the UK - I felt happiest here by a country mile. The hospitals here are flat out like the UK and run out of money too but they are cleaner and better staffed.......I know many health care workers will try to string me up for saying this but I did used to work for the NHS before 'turning to the dark side' and the Medicare provision is head and shoulders better.

Nige


----------



## J+G (Apr 9, 2011)

Nige

Many thanks for your last reply and apologies for the long delay. The outlaws have all been here for Easter! 

I will write when I have time this week. Hope you've recovered from being called out!

Best wishes

J


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

Can anyone assist.....??

What are the shift patterns actually like in South Australia Police....??
Do they differ much if you have a City posting or Country...??
And how far out of Adelaide is classed as a country posting............
I have read that Uk Bobbies get given a choice of where they are stationed prior to traveling to Aus, but it's such a big place to know where to re-settle a family.
I would love to be by the Coast, but then I guess most people would.


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Davey, you'll have to let me know which train you're getting, if I travel with a grown up who understands the tube I might risk public transport. Didn't fancy 8 changes at that unearthly hour!


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

stewart96 said:


> I sent mine through at end of March and had no indication it had not been received. I rang them deadline day to double check and they hadn't received it. I sent it again and it went through fine. They appear to have a lot of IT problems due to large file sizes.
> RE discipline they told me they would chase up missing docs as long as they had received main application form.


Absolutely gutted rang this morning they advised me the application i sent on 6th April actually did not get through to them and there was nothing i could do . I advised i had the proof the email went and was sent ok but she said that as there inbox may have been full it did not get through to them...got to wait till next recruitment date now which will prob be 2013 ,do they not realise the amount of effort we put in to these applications.....gutted...


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Daveydog said:


> Can anyone assist.....??
> 
> What are the shift patterns actually like in South Australia Police....??
> Do they differ much if you have a City posting or Country...??
> ...


Hi Davey

Metro and country LSA HQ stations core shifts are generally:

Day 0700-1530
Afternoon 1500-2330
Nights 2300-0730

on top of this there is:

late day 0900-1730
evening 1800-0230.

Some locations don't operate the full 24 hr cycle. Of most relevance to UK candidates would be:

Country satellite stations operate bet. 0800-0030 (you'll be on-call however)
Transit branch operates bet 0700-0130.

Later on some of you might like the idea of traffic 0700-0030 (sometimes 0230)

There is a myriad of shift patterns depending on the size of the station/branch. As a rule you will get 1:3 or 2:6 weekends off, commonly there will be a 3 or 4 day block of rest days in the cycle of shifts which will repeat itself after 5-6 weeks, on the whole. Traffic, Transit and CIB offer a 3 week pattern.


In order for the posting to be considered "country" the police station must be over 100km from Adelaide. Murray Bridge and Victor Harbor are therefore being phased out as country posts.

Once the final interviews are over the available postings will be circulated to the successful coppers. Things may have changed from 2006 when I came but I remember it as first come first served once the emails were sent out.......so if you all get the job best advice is to watch the inbox like a hawk and send a VERY quick email with your preferences.

If you are posted in the metro area it won't matter where you are because you can live on the coast and commute to wherever, Adelaide ain't THAT big and the traffic moves ok-ish for a city. Country spots on the coast applicable to UK recruits would be Port Pirie, Port Augusta, Whyalla but if you're lucky Port Lincoln might come up........but I might pick this weeks lottery numbers too! Mount Gambier ain't that far from the sea....the Limestone Coast LSA seaside stations are all small stations and wouldn't be offered to you straight from the Academy, in all probability.

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yeah.......

forgot to add, SAPOL still has the 7 night shifts in-a-row system. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Thought you'd be pleased! 
.
.
.
.
.
I'm not ACTUALLY trying to put you all off.......it's just what happens (and it sucks!)

Nige


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Oh yeah.......
> 
> forgot to add, SAPOL still has the 7 night shifts in-a-row system.
> .
> ...


Thanks for that i feel alot better now that they did not get my application when i sent it on the 6th April as there inbox was full ......do you think it's right that they are now saying even though i have proof my email sent there is nothing they can do about it now...Amanda


----------



## Need (Apr 23, 2011)

Amanda

Unfortunately, yes they can do this - particularly if they've hit their quota with the applications they received. Having said that I do agree that it's very unfair and 2013 is a long time to wait. I would recommend that you contact them again and ask them to reconsider - it may be that people have dropped out since the psychometric test dates have been confirmed (it's bound to put some people off and also some may have had a change of heart).

Need


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

amanda197040 said:


> Thanks for that i feel alot better now that they did not get my application when i sent it on the 6th April as there inbox was full ......do you think it's right that they are now saying even though i have proof my email sent there is nothing they can do about it now...Amanda


Amanda

I don't accept "there's nothing they can do about it" - there's only the willingness or not. Is it right? No. My opinion is worth squat as I'm the lowest form of pondlife known to SAPOL, however. I don't know what to say because clearly you have invested an awful lot of hope and trust in this process and through no fault of your own you have been let down. Any attempts to commiserate with you would seem patronising. 

If you haven't emailed him already try emailing Inspector Vince Foyel, he's the boss of our recruitment branch and explaining your circumstances and that it's their IT inefficiencies that have cost you a shot at a new start. i.e you did as they asked but they didn't do their bit by providing a suitable recieving inbox. It's a VERY long shot but if it's the only one you've got, what have you got to lose?

If you have already done this, then I've got nothing! There is no court of appeal or tribunal and being 10,000 mile away doesn't help. No doubt SAPOL aren't short of UK cops putting their hands up and subsequently they are able to be as arbitrary as this. You can only appeal to their better nature (if you find it let me know where they keep it - I might have use of it one day too!) there is another police-forum out there  I can't remember if I've seen your name there or not......PM me if you don't know what I'm waffling about. Perhaps the guys there have posted about this subject or have better ideas than me.

Nige

p.s. if your application is allowed, go straight out and buy a lottery ticket too!


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Amanda
> 
> I don't accept "there's nothing they can do about it" - there's only the willingness or not. Is it right? No. My opinion is worth squat as I'm the lowest form of pondlife known to SAPOL, however. I don't know what to say because clearly you have invested an awful lot of hope and trust in this process and through no fault of your own you have been let down. Any attempts to commiserate with you would seem patronising.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nige would there be any chance you have Vince Foyel's full email address and i'll give it a shot it sucks..Amanda:confused


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

amanda197040 said:


> Thanks Nige would there be any chance you have Vince Foyel's full email address and i'll give it a shot it sucks..Amanda:confused


I'll PM you his email address asap.

Nige


----------



## sauce74uk (Apr 27, 2011)

*Lost App*



amanda197040 said:


> Absolutely gutted rang this morning they advised me the application i sent on 6th April actually did not get through to them and there was nothing i could do . I advised i had the proof the email went and was sent ok but she said that as there inbox may have been full it did not get through to them...got to wait till next recruitment date now which will prob be 2013 ,do they not realise the amount of effort we put in to these applications.....gutted...


I am feeling your Pain. We too submited out Form on the 4th April and never received a confirmation email. It did not come back as undelivered either. We left a message for confirmation but no-one got back to us. 

Eventually we got through after the easter Break to be told it had never been recieved and they would not consider it despite sending proof that it was sent within the allocated timescales. Not happy at all about it.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

sauce74uk said:


> I am feeling your Pain. We too submited out Form on the 4th April and never received a confirmation email. It did not come back as undelivered either. We left a message for confirmation but no-one got back to us.
> 
> Eventually we got through after the easter Break to be told it had never been recieved and they would not consider it despite sending proof that it was sent within the allocated timescales. Not happy at all about it.


It's disgraceful after everything we have to go through to get the application completed and spending money on medicals just because there system is not up to receiving large amounts of emails , surely they would have known there inbox would be rammed and made more space or told people to call to confirm.Mine was the same it did not come back undelivered but i sent another email on the 7 th asking if they had received it and got no reply so i assumed all was well with the application.Spoke to recruitment last night and was advised nothing could be done now as to late i was really annoyed so iv sent an email to head of recruitment outlining problems etc.... Regards :confused2:Amanda


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> Hi Davey, you'll have to let me know which train you're getting, if I travel with a grown up who understands the tube I might risk public transport. Didn't fancy 8 changes at that unearthly hour!


Understanding the Tube is probable a bit strong, but I can muddle my way through and read a map.
As I recall, i'm going to get the 05:55hrs train from Chips to Paddington (Direct), the my info shows three tubes to the venue.
Gets me there just after 8:20hrs.


----------



## sauce74uk (Apr 27, 2011)

*Aggrieved*



amanda197040 said:


> It's disgraceful after everything we have to go through to get the application completed and spending money on medicals just because there system is not up to receiving large amounts of emails , surely they would have known there inbox would be rammed and made more space or told people to call to confirm.Mine was the same it did not come back undelivered but i sent another email on the 7 th asking if they had received it and got no reply so i assumed all was well with the application.Spoke to recruitment last night and was advised nothing could be done now as to late i was really annoyed so iv sent an email to head of recruitment outlining problems etc.... Regards :confused2:Amanda



It seems completely unnaceptable that we have not had a fair crack of the whip if you like, due to technical problems beyond our control. We are not alone either. I have been on another forum since this came to light and have met a couple of other people who have encountered the same problem. I will be sending an email to Head of Recruitment to voice our grieviences.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

sauce74uk said:


> It seems completely unnaceptable that we have not had a fair crack of the whip if you like, due to technical problems beyond our control. We are not alone either. I have been on another forum since this came to light and have met a couple of other people who have encountered the same problem. I will be sending an email to Head of Recruitment to voice our grieviences.


What other forum is that and do you have the details of the head of recruitment...Amanda


----------



## sauce74uk (Apr 27, 2011)

*Others with lost apps*



amanda197040 said:


> What other forum is that and do you have the details of the head of recruitment...Amanda


The forum is for Police transferring to Oz and New Zealand. For some reason I am not allowed to post this on this thread (keep getting told of for it!). I posted my predicament and a received a couple of Private Messages describing similar events - lost app and technical difficulties etc. I do not yet have an email for the Head of Recruitment Vince Foley, however i have requested this from them.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sauce74uk said:


> For some reason I am not allowed to post this on this thread (keep getting told of for it!).


To prevent spammers from posting links you need more than 3 posts to be able to post a link and to send or receive private messages. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

sauce74uk said:


> The forum is for Police transferring to Oz and New Zealand. For some reason I am not allowed to post this on this thread (keep getting told of for it!). I posted my predicament and a received a couple of Private Messages describing similar events - lost app and technical difficulties etc. I do not yet have an email for the Head of Recruitment Vince Foley, however i have requested this from them.


I will send you the email via pm for Vince Foley...


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

amanda197040 said:


> What other forum is that and do you have the details of the head of recruitment...Amanda


Iv tried to send you his email address via private message but it wont allow me...sorry


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck to everyone going tomorrow and throughout the rest of the week!


----------



## Vfr-tourer (Apr 13, 2011)

Good luck to everyone sitting the test today and this week!!!!


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well that was fun, Head is completely shedded! 600 psychometric questions! What's that about? It is in the lap of the gods. For everyone going this week it is really easy to find, just literally next to easy finchley tube joined on to a mcdonalds office building. Good luck!


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

Kingy78 said:


> Well that was fun, Head is completely shedded! 600 psychometric questions! What's that about? It is in the lap of the gods. For everyone going this week it is really easy to find, just literally next to easy finchley tube joined on to a mcdonalds office building. Good luck!


Kingy78,
Have to ask.............
What was it like...??
Was that 600 questions in total for the day..??
Best of luck.........


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

It was ok but hard work if that makes sense. Start off with a spelling test, then a maths, then grammar, then block patterns. We had a 15 min break and straight back in for the 600 question psychometric which took me 2.5 hours to complete. Some finished earlier than others, the test is ran by govt employees with nobody from sapol present. Wouldn't suggest any partners come down for this one as there is nobody to answer any questions on the process.


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

Kingy78 said:


> It was ok but hard work if that makes sense. Start off with a spelling test, then a maths, then grammar, then block patterns. We had a 15 min break and straight back in for the 600 question psychometric which took me 2.5 hours to complete. Some finished earlier than others, the test is ran by govt employees with nobody from sapol present. Wouldn't suggest any partners come down for this one as there is nobody to answer any questions on the process.


Cheers buddy........
That's really helpful and most appreciated...........


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

Vfr-tourer said:


> What was that all about. 600 very random questions. Glad it's all over fingers crossed


How many times can you be asked if you smoke weed or want to break something when you're angry...........??


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

What about the "I like to read about murders and other violence in my local paper or I'd rather write a play????"


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

sorchs said:


> What about the "I like to read about murders and other violence in my local paper or I'd rather write a play????"


 
Don't get me wrong, I ilke reading the news, I watch the Crime & Investigation Channel on SKY TV. But they didn't ask me about that.
But the I also like watching pure police cheese like Hawaii 5.0...........


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

There was some odd questions on that page. It says there was no wrong answer but then asks question for you to basically hang yourself and say your a racist woman hating smack head!!

And no I don't like to drive my car 10km over the speed limit when no one is looking!!


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Told you so!

I think the whole test is a (bad) joke......there's clearly something wrong with you all.......you actually answered the questions! Well, that's my theory.

So what do you want to be........an orange or a double decker bus?

Having done the test in the last few days can ANY of you PLEASE tell me how any of it helps SAPOL recruitment decide if any of you would be potentially good cops
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
oh, latest news.....ALL of you are!!!! 

Good thing they're not making you wait 3 weeks for the results. :tape2:


Nige

p.s. please DON'T answer my sarcastic and rhetorical questions, SAPOL monitor lots of expat websites, not just police-forum!!!!!!! As per my personal details; I am old fat and miserable and can't help myself sometimes.......and SAPOL are stuck with me! Keep fighting comrades.


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

p.s. please DON'T answer my sarcastic and rhetorical questions, SAPOL monitor lots of expat websites, not just police-forum!!!!!!! As per my personal details; I am old fat and miserable and can't help myself sometimes.......and SAPOL are stuck with me! Keep fighting comrades.[/QUOTE]

Well in that case, I think the test was wonderful and I loved it...........


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it may be a very important and valid way of testing officers!

If I do fail I hope they don't pass the results to my current employers!!


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Hobbit returns*

Hi guys

I shall be making a brief visit to jolly old England in the next two weeks, so if I drop off the radar and don't answer blogs/emails that'll be the reason (other than the fact I am generally ignorant!)

If anyone wants to meet up I shall be at Upton Park on Sunday 22 watching the (not-so) Happy Hammers staying up in the premiership. I've no idea what the other 30000 people will be watching.........but that's what _I_ will be doing.

Nige


----------



## twthedad (Feb 4, 2011)

Nige, 

I'd get a refund!

Tim


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

twthedad said:


> Nige,
> 
> I'd get a refund!
> 
> Tim



Fat chance of that happening......the two Davids are a bit hard up, bless 'em!

Still, with our imminent arrival in the fizzy pop league I'm glad I'm not MetPol PSU what with the with the spectre of Millwall/West Ham matches on the horizon!  But a swift journey down memory lane and a reminder why I left the UK in the first place my change my leniency towards them and my refund!

Nige


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Not long now everyone  Good luck to you all
Sorchs


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes indeed, good luck to you all. Just a few hours to go now. 


And for those of you also unable to sleep on this portentous eve; here are some crazy smilies to look at. 

:spy: :whoo: :fencing: :crazy: :croc: :drum: :lie: :crutch: 
eep: :wacko: :dance: :becky: :behindsofa: :jaw: 

:spider: :eyebrows:   :rant:


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Yay. Hubby just got the yes email. So happy. Good luck to all waiting to hear
Sorchs


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Me too! Have been up all night checking my email. Now the training really begins! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

Well...........got my email.
Letter attached which said I was not progressing to the next stage.
No feedback (but then they said they would not provide any)
Still, completely gutted.
There goes the dream. Have to wait again now until next time.
Best of luck all those that get through.
Spare a though for those who are slumped on the floor.......


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Aw daveydog. I'm really gutted for you. Hopefully there will be another crack at the whip soon enough.
Congrats kingy, fingers crossed for the next stage and for more 'yes' mails on here


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well it's a 'yes' email for me but I refuse to celebrate by doing press ups as appears to be the trend this morning! 

Sorry to hear of all the 'no' emails, it was genuinely quite terrifying to read all the no's pouring in from various forums, all those people who have had a rubbish start to the day and an end to their dreams. 

Congrats Kingy & Sorchs, hope to see you at Australia House 

Lady G


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Well done all who passed, sorry to those who didn't. 

I am Sorchs husband and have finally decided to stop using her phone to check the forum and get my own profile!!!


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

About time too tubbercurry ;-)


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done ladyG hope to see you there too


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

tubbercurry said:


> Well done all who passed, sorry to those who didn't.
> 
> I am Sorchs husband and have finally decided to stop using her phone to check the forum and get my own profile!!!


Welcome tubbercurry! And congratulations!


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a yes email for me also, congrats Kingy, Tubbercurry and LadyG.

Gutted for those who haven't made it. Think there's still some who haven't heard yet.

LadyG love the screen name. That's actually a nickname for me by some at work but didn't think of it when I was coming up with my screen name and when I saw it I was initially quite thrown, LOL very cool though


----------



## Vfr-tourer (Apr 13, 2011)

Through to next stage. Sounds like they have binned quite a few though. Hope you all did well


----------



## BenjaminH (May 31, 2011)

Hi all,
I thought I would get myself on this forum, seeing as the last stage is now upon us, and I would like to get to know a few of you before the interview/physical stage. I really feel for everyone who has not progressed, as I myself would be completely gutted. On the other hand, congratulations to you all who have made it through. I have been monitoring this forum from the beginning, and I must say a massive thank you to Nige for providing such in depth information. I'm Dave by the way, although my username is Benjamin,which is my son's name.

Dave.


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Yes your right Nige has been a god send! I hope Sapol has him on commission  

I am starting to wish I was a few years older so I wouldn't be in the top band for all the tests on the physical!!!!


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats ladyg, lb, vfr, sorchs and tubbercurry. Welcome dave and well done to you too. Really pleased to see so many on here get through. 

Davey I'm gutted for you mate like others I can fully understand how you must be feeling. I hope things work out for you. 

Anybody know how many they are putting through? I guess we'll get a better idea on the 6th of June. Just curious at the mo!


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Apparently they are recruiting 90 or should I say have 90 visas. I heard 1200 originally applied. Reduced to around 250 for the exam. Not sure how they score it to see who progressed to the physical / interview. I'd say so many points allocated for application and another set of points awarded on result of exam.


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

Kingy78 said:


> Congrats ladyg, lb, vfr, sorchs and tubbercurry. Welcome dave and well done to you too. Really pleased to see so many on here get through.
> 
> Davey I'm gutted for you mate like others I can fully understand how you must be feeling. I hope things work out for you.
> 
> Anybody know how many they are putting through? I guess we'll get a better idea on the 6th of June. Just curious at the mo!


 
Kingy, thanks for your words. Appreciated. Best of luck with what remains.
Time to regroup and improve ready for next time or Western Aus when they offer it up.

Davey


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Anyone else finding the press-ups hard?!??!

I am fairly confident I can get the running up to standard but whilst I was putting timber on aroud my gut I never put any on my arms to help me lift it!!!!


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's the Situps for me they are hardcore. If technique isn't spot on with arms at 180 degrees you get them deducted and a fail means a fail!


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

I can seem to manage the sit ups. Not perfect but a month training will help. Don't want to push myself to hard on them in case I give myself a hernia then it's game over!! I'm lucky in the fact I am no longer on team and work with a load of guys who are all fit. They think the fitness is easy! Just wish I had trained with them instead of eating kebabs and burgers during refs!!


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

I know how you feel! I'm training a body that has been in the CID for 6 years! Enough said!


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

You must not be around my neck of the woods then! I seen some detectives at our place eating corn flakes for breakfast in the canteen!! And no they didn't soak them in whiskey first...


----------



## skippyn (May 31, 2011)

Chuffed to bits got the YES email only a few more hurdles to go sorry for all those that got rejected. Better start working on my sit-ups


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Out of interest does anyone else here work in North London?


----------



## Vfr-tourer (Apr 13, 2011)

tubbercurry said:


> Out of interest does anyone else here work in North London?


Yes tubbercurry North East London. Still struggling with the Bleep test the rest should be alright hopefully


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

I take it J or K division then  I am over at Y division. Have the 20 meter bleep drawn out at the base as lots of guys going for Trojan and TSG. I'm planning on zero junk and zero booze till the fitness test and work out everyday.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone

Firstly, commiserations to Davey Dog, having met him I can say he's a top bloke and SAPOL's loss. 

To all you other punters, well done. :clap2: Look forward to the hours of pain at the gym and the prospect of those hideous sit ups (what is that all about?.....other than out and out sadism). Years of kebabs, patrol cars and PS3/X-box paying dividends, hey? :lol:

BTW.....the game at West Ham: not a triumphant bow out to the season - more like total submission. Shameful.  Think I'll go watch Aussie rules instead (NOT!!)

Nige.


----------



## Vfr-tourer (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what sort of ECG I need to get. I contacted the doctors and there appears to be ones they can do at the surgery or a different type at the hospital.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Vfr-tourer said:


> Does anyone know what sort of ECG I need to get. I contacted the doctors and there appears to be ones they can do at the surgery or a different type at the hospital.


Hi mate, you'll need a 12-lead exercise ECG which is invariably carried out on a treadmill but sometimes an exercise bike after a 'resting' baseline reading has been taken. You'll have to undergo a series of increasingly difficult speeds/gradients (but not Ironman triathlon stuff) while they record your heart rate and rhytmn. This won't be cheap, mine cost £200 in 2006. There will be any number of sports medicine clinics or cardiographers out there who can do this depending on where you live, SAPOL didn't provide a list of 'approved' clinicians so I shopped about, police-forum is a good place to start for more up to date clinic recommendations than I can give.

You'll need to forward the ECG print-out to SAPOL before they let you carry out the physical testing, just in case you croak half way through and your Next-of-Kin want compensation. It kinda suggests the test is equivalent to US Navy Seals 'hell week', but it's just SAPOL a***covering themselves should you decide to check out at level 6-7-8 or whatever you need to do! And you thought MetPol were the only police force scared of being sued! At least SAPOL are smart enough to get you to stitch yourself up at your own expense.

Nige.


----------



## J+G (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi

I've been quiet for quite some time as things have been pretty busy and there seemed little point until we got an answer for G.
He got a no on Tuesday and tonight is the 1st time I've been able to get myself together enough to post. Devastated wouldn't begin to describe how we feel. We have no other options open to us - we have no other skill that's on the skilled migrant list and I'm not eligible for a 12 month visa. Although G is, he can't support me and 2 kids on temp work whilst trying to find a permanent job that will sponsor us. So the dream is over. I won't be eligible to apply by 2013 either. 
So, Nige I REALLY appreciate everything. You put a huge amount of effort into this forum and it was incredibly helpful.
I don't know how long it will be before we can pick ourselves up. We are desperate to leave the UK and offer something better to our beautiful children. On a daily basis I'm speaking to other Met officers with similar or longer service and everyone is at an all time low. I'll struggle to find a job locally which pays anywhere near for 3 days a week so I guess we are trapped. G is ARV's in London and is near tenure for the dept. If he goes for the SFO's we will see even less of him than we do now. He's already been given a shift pattern for the Olympics that gives him 1 day off in 8 for 9 weeks but his days will be 16 hrs instead of the usual 10. It takes him 2hrs each way to commute. The maths ain't good.
I have been back after maternity leave for 8 weeks and my skipper has just informed me that some of my uniformed colleagues in the office (who have a max of 4 yrs service) are complaining that I never do overtime! Apparently the fact that I did shifts and worked crazy hours for 14 years before having kids and now I have to leave to pick up my 3yr old and 9 month old because Daddy is either LT or ND isn't good enough......
I am genuinely happy for those of you who are through to the next stage. I hope you want it as much as we do and that your dreams are fulfilled.
Nige, you're a star for all the advice. Many thanks for everything.

Best wishes to all, take care

J


----------



## Daveydog (Apr 20, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Firstly, commiserations to Davey Dog, having met him I can say he's a top bloke and SAPOL's loss.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers Mate. Keep in touch and let me know if you hear any wispers for future recruitments. (I'll send you my email address)
You are a superstar for taking the time to help all those that have put lives on hold (and still are) looking for this dream.

Davey


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

J+G said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been quiet for quite some time as things have been pretty busy and there seemed little point until we got an answer for G.
> He got a no on Tuesday and tonight is the 1st time I've been able to get myself together enough to post. Devastated wouldn't begin to describe how we feel. We have no other options open to us - we have no other skill that's on the skilled migrant list and I'm not eligible for a 12 month visa. Although G is, he can't support me and 2 kids on temp work whilst trying to find a permanent job that will sponsor us. So the dream is over. I won't be eligible to apply by 2013 either.
> ...



Hi J

WAPOL turned me down after I did the final interview board - gutted doesn't cover how you feel, I know a little of what you're going through.

Due to political pressures here SAPOL have to recruit locally first (which is reasonable) but if they can evidence that not enough locals want to join then they can appraoch the Federal Govt and seek permission to obtain permanent residency visas. Not enough locals are applying (or if they are not enough reach the required standard) so SAPOL must play the waiting game. Th ecurrent management has the political will to travel overseas and recruit - broadly speaking it has been a success. This is a long-winded way of saying don't give up, keep an eye on the website and register your interest there too - but don't rely solely on SAPOL to come to you, many have and have missed the boat!

Sometimes the hype of Australia can 'drown out' the benefits of living in the UK (don't laugh, there's plenty!). You are at least employed and in a steady and reliable job that despite whinging colleagues is as stable as you'll get in the current UK job market. I don't envy G having the hours he has to face at the Olympics.....but he will at least have some once-in-a-lifetime memories of Policing such an event (not that he'll feel like whooping it up right now!) - I never did the Olympics and they'll not come to Adelaide.....EVER.

I'll PM you so you can send me an email address so I can give you the 'heads up' if SAPOL start UK recruitment again.....it's the best and only thing I can do. I wish you well, J.

Nige


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Myself and Sorchs will be heading for the interview on the 20th at 12pm. Anyone else going at the same time?


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

tubbercurry said:


> Myself and Sorchs will be heading for the interview on the 20th at 12pm. Anyone else going at the same time?


We're on the 19th mate, think the later dates have been the most popular!


----------



## skippyn (May 31, 2011)

19th same for me. Looks like everyone picking later dates to work on fitness tests


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

I want as long as possible to train for the fitness. I know a chap who had a good standard of fitness and he really struggled with it. Imagine how gutting that would be to fail on just a few push ups or sit ups? Done a few practise runs on the bleep. Wish it was 15 meters and not the 20!!!


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've just managed the bleep but am finding these double twist Situps a nightmare. I know on another thread that someone has said that they are 'straight up' Situps but they have said that before. I'm struggling to keep my arms out as well! Practice practice practice!


----------



## BenjaminH (May 31, 2011)

tubbercurry said:


> Myself and Sorchs will be heading for the interview on the 20th at 12pm. Anyone else going at the same time?




I'm the 20th at 12pm as well mate.

Regards

Dave


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

I'll see you then Dave. What force are you? I am met.

Reading other forums and people who just dip the physical are sometimes given another chance a few days later

I guess that's a luxury we won't get as we are going on the llast day so best we get it right first time!!


----------



## BenjaminH (May 31, 2011)

tubbercurry said:


> I'll see you then Dave. What force are you? I am met.
> 
> Reading other forums and people who just dip the physical are sometimes given another chance a few days later
> 
> I guess that's a luxury we won't get as we are going on the llast day so best we get it right first time!!


I'm on the TSG with the MDP mate. I'm doing all I can to pass this physical as it does look a bit daunting!!

How are you getting on with the sit ups?

Dave


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

It's all hard work!! I find laying down after the sit ups easy and I am getting good at blowing out of my rear end!!


----------



## skippyn (May 31, 2011)

Does anyone know if push ups are timed in a minute as on Sapol website it says 1min sit ups and no time on push ups?


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes they are timed


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

skippyn said:


> Does anyone know if push ups are timed in a minute as on Sapol website it says 1min sit ups and no time on push ups?


Hi Skippyn, the sit ups are against the clock (1min) but the press ups are until exhaustion, so you do as many as you can until you collapse on the floor, your arms give way and you face meets the mat! Well, that's how I remember it!


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just for info I emailed sapol to ask about the Situps and they have confirmed that they are with the double twist.


----------



## skippyn (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info hobbit. I'm now more concerned with twist sit ups. I can hit my target doing normal ones but hanging doing twisty ones


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Does it change every year?

Some are saying with a time limit some saying without

One thing that seems to be consistant is the double twist!!

Maybe they might be really kid and skip the fitness altogether


----------



## skippyn (May 31, 2011)

How is everyone getting on with their fitness regime?


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

I can blast the female 40-45 age group one.

Pity I am in the male 20-29 age group


----------



## skippyn (May 31, 2011)

Same here bloody twists on sit-ups


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm on holiday at the mo and my biggest challenge is to stay off the booze and train! So far the booze is winning!


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

"Dear Applicant,

This is an email to supply some general information about common queries we are receiving from applicants.

1. We have not received emails from all applicants re booking in for their interview and physical test. If you have not made this booking please do so urgently. At this time we only have a few interview and physical times left for Wednesday 6 July and Thursday 7 July 2011.

2. We are receiving numerous queries about the physical test so this is some general information about the test: Press ups can be performed on flat palms. There is a 1 minute time limit for both the press ups and sit ups. Sit ups are to be completed with a double twist (alternate elbows touching knees).

3. In regards to the interview some of the questions will arise from your psychological profile and some will be general questions. 

4. The reason why we request the applicants partner to attend the interview is as follows: The reason it is preferred is that we interview both the applicant and their partner. At the end of the interview we need to be convinced that as a family they are capable of making the transition from the UK to Australia. Over the years we have lost a number of UK officers after they have arrived in Australia because the partner has been unable to make the transition and wanted to return to the UK. While we can't force anyone to bring their partner to the interview, their absence and our inability to speak to them may cause us to have concerns as to the applicant's suitability. From our point of view, there may be less risk in selecting an applicant who's partner was available to speak to during the interview.

5. We have had numerous questions about the Police Medical Officers GP and or Specialist Reports that he has requested from applicants. If the Police Medical Officer has requested this information he requires it as it is written on the letter and from the nominated Medical Professional on the letter.

6. We still have not received all the required documentation (such as conduct record, service history etc) from all applicants if you have not sent all required documentation please do so urgently.

Just a reminder to all applicants that this is a very competitive process and therefore all requests must be adhered to.

Regards

SAPOL RECRUITING"

I'm sure you all received this and I'm sure it's answered a few queries. 

Interesting that some haven't booked in for their interview after all the effort of the application form, medical & exam


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Nope I didn't get it.


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tubbercurry, I'd email/ring SAPOL and check that they have your correct email address (they had mine wrong initially) then I'd also ask if there was a reason you didn't receive it. 

It's quite a helpful email & you don't want to miss out on any others - or the all important final one on the 22nd July!


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Never had an issue with the emails before.

I know of a few others that didn't get the email either. 

There was an issue originally with my discipline history but seeing as I got called to the exam and now interview I thought that had been resolved, so seeing it mentioned in the email was interesting.

Back in work on Friday so I'll re send it just to make sure.


----------



## kevin41177 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all. 

Just joined as have found all the information you have been sharing very informative and helpful - especially Hobbit1621, thanks for taking the time to answer all the questions and giving so much useful advice and guidance.

I am down in London with my OH for the final stages 19th July - will see those of you on the same date there on the day - fingers crossed and look forward to meeting you at the fitness venue!!!

Must say though the sit-ups are the most difficult to get on top of. Everytime I think I've cracked it I find out that there is another element - first standard sit ups - then double twists and now 180 degree arms....... ahhh.

Can someone tell me exactly what is the position - I am assuming now then that fingers on temples with both arms out to the sides, come up keeping arms out and then when sat up touch left elbow to right knee then right elbow to left knee ?????


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Kevin, I'm on the 19th too so will look forward to meeting you! 

Re the Situps I am doing (or at least trying to do) them as you have described. I feel for those who are in the youngest category as 37 is a huge target, I'm struggling with 29! 

Good luck with the training!


----------



## BenjaminH (May 31, 2011)

kevin41177 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just joined as have found all the information you have been sharing very informative and helpful - especially Hobbit1621, thanks for taking the time to answer all the questions and giving so much useful advice and guidance.
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin,
Welcome to the forum. I'm down for the 20th, so just a bit longer to wait for me!! I would just stick with the double twist, elbows out and alternating elbow to knee sit up, as if it is any easier then it's a bonus!

Good luck

Dave


----------



## kevin41177 (Jun 21, 2011)

Kingy78 said:


> Hi Kevin, I'm on the 19th too so will look forward to meeting you!
> 
> Re the Situps I am doing (or at least trying to do) them as you have described. I feel for those who are in the youngest category as 37 is a huge target, I'm struggling with 29!
> 
> Good luck with the training!


Hi Kingy,

I am pleased I am 34 and have a target of 29 - you're right I do feel for those with larger targets. I can get 29 on a good day, but that's with my arms forward not out to the sides - bit of work to do!! Thankfully picked a later date so plenty of time to keep killing myself.

Good luck, and if I don't speak to you on here before the day then see you there!!


----------



## kevin41177 (Jun 21, 2011)

BenjaminH said:


> Hi Kevin,
> Welcome to the forum. I'm down for the 20th, so just a bit longer to wait for me!! I would just stick with the double twist, elbows out and alternating elbow to knee sit up, as if it is any easier then it's a bonus!
> 
> Good luck
> ...



Hi Dave,

Absolutely - going to keep going wth the hardest format - as you say it will be a bonus on the day if it is any easier.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Hello all

Unfortunatly I am in the youngest group! Oh to be six months older!!!

If I am struggling with my arms bending forward I've been using a trick someone mentioned on another forum

Interlock your fingers and place the palms of your hands on your forehead

Now your arms will stay out and your not trying to pull yourself up by your neck

Obviously you can't do them on the day like that but it should help to keep whilst you practise

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Had an email this morning from sapol requesting my cv and further docs as they were missing from my file. Sent them through and called to see it had arrived. 

They are in the process of finalising the file applications and feel relieved as mine is now complete. Its now all on the interview and physical. 

Might be worth you all checking your emails, spam etc to make sure there is nothing outstanding due to previous wayward emails. Might also be worth an email/phonecall to check if yours is complete. 

I also understand that the vast majority of applicants have had further medical requests. Some have been told that they are out of the process even at this stage, making further interview dates available on the 14th. 

They must be gutted, as I would be. Another reminder as to how much of a tightrope this process is and how well everyone has done to get this far. 

Keep going everyone, the promised land is in touching distance!


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

tubbercurry said:


> Hello all
> 
> Unfortunatly I am in the youngest group! Oh to be six months older!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice mate, I'm gonna give it a go later!


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

I had an issue with conduct history. Typical Met being anal as usual and sapol have sent an email direct to Met on my behalf which should sort the problem out.

Some people do seem to have had alot of requests from the medical officer regards fitness. I have had none so far but who knows.

Paul


----------



## kevin41177 (Jun 21, 2011)

tubbercurry said:


> Hello all
> 
> Unfortunatly I am in the youngest group! Oh to be six months older!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

Good tip thanks. 

I do feel for you having to do loads of them but hopefully the people with you on the day will give you some support as that's got to be worth a few extra with gritted teeth!!

The only thing now is how to keep those arms back on the day! I am wondering if it is allowed to put hands behind head to help keep them out, but I am concerned about then pulling my neck - although if it's a one off on the day then I am prepared to risk it!!!

I trust nobody has heard any quirky requirments for the press-ups and they are standard?

Kev


----------



## melmo7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on here. I've got my interview and physical on 14th july. 
I'm a fit person in terms of running but I'm finding the the sit ups and press ups difficult.
I have to do 17 press ups and 33 sit ups. The only information I have had sent to me is the folowing:

-Press ups can be performed on flat palms. There is a 1 minute time limit for both the press ups and sit ups. Sit ups are to be completed with a double twist (alternate elbows touching knees).
-Standard 1 minute Sit-up Endurance Assessment
-Standard Consecutive Push-up Endurance Assessment

Has anyone had anything more?

Sorry if this sounds thick but is it feet on the floor or in the air? Is one to the left and one to the right knee classed as one or two sit ups? Do females have to do full press ups? how close to the floor does my face need to go to? where has the information about having your arms at 180 degrees come from?

Apologies for the amount of questions but I obviously want to practice correctly.

Thanks alot,

Mel


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

melmo7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on here. I've got my interview and physical on 14th july.
> I'm a fit person in terms of running but I'm finding the the sit ups and press ups difficult.
> ...


Hi Mel,

I'm in the same category as you for the limits set, my date is 8th July two weeks today eek!

My understanding of the sit-up information is that a double twist means sit-up and do both alternates and then down counting as one, and yes time is very tight! I have yet to make them all in the time limit but I'm getting closer with practice. With regards to the elbows at 180 degrees that has come from info from previous intakes, the threads can be read here and on other forums, very informative and useful. 1 tip I have picked up is palms to forehead, it helps keep your elbows out although you do look particularly unusual! I hadn't though about feet on or off the floor, but it has never been mentioned so I am assuming feet on.

Press-ups, the rumour is that for females (if you are) as long as you can complete one full man-style press-up then the rest can be conducted from your knees a la lady-style. I have emailed and asked for clarification regarding this and will post my reply if and when I get one. The other previous info from other intakes is that your chest has to touch a fist held on the ground, although again for ladies this is judged by sight and not by touch :eyebrows:

LB X


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

From what I have been told you will be working with a partner so when doing sit ups it will be feet on floor with support from partner. 

Just a reminder it's 20 meter bleep not UK 15 meter. It's alot harder

Good luck

Paul


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

From speaking to a mate who did it last year it's all about giving 100%. He is not aware of anybody failing the situps for not having their arms all the way out, there was just plenty of shouting. The main thing is to hit your respective levels, do not fall short and give it everything you have got. 

One thing that he did note was that the pressups are nose to fist as discussed already and to have a full lock out on the arms when you come up, basically no bent arms. 

Hope everyone's training is going ok. 

James


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

I hope my partner had fists like the Hulk!!!


----------



## melmo7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you all.

I have been doing full press ups but it's the sit ups that have got me!
I'll keep practicing as I'm no where near the target! Let me know how you're getting on LB.

All the best everyone x


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Recruitment FAQ's*

Hi guys

I'm going to Adelaide Wed/Thurs this week......does anyone have anything I can ask recruitment whilst I'm there (excluding the obvious ones like "What will the interview questions be?")?

You can PM or reply here cos I'll never remember and will dig out the phone when I get there and open the emails/posts and try to get answers for you (excluding the obvious ones like "Dunno!").

Nige


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

1. How long will the interview be
2. How many people will be interviewing you
3. How much do we need to know about Oz for the interview
4. If we fail the interview will they tell us before making us do the fitness test
5. If we are lucky enough to get a job offer on the 22nd, how soon do they need a reply, before or after the information day
6. Will I win the lottery in my lifetime
7. What are my chances with that nice young man I bump into every day
8) Should I stay blonde or go darker for the interview

Thanks old chap xx


----------



## melmo7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Nige, it's very kind of you.

Please will you ask about the following:
- lay out of the physical test, ie what comes first
- whether arms have to be 180 degrees
- if ladies can do girly press ups
- are feet on the ground for sit ups

If you find someone chatty please will you ask about:
- accommodation whilst training
- healthcare
- pensions
- deductions from pay, ie Ni and tax

Bet you wish you'd never asked now!

I received an e mail today requesting that I have an ECG done asap due to a very slight heart murmur I have. 
Does anyone know how I go about this?

Thanks

M


----------



## stewart96 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had an ECG done through Diagnostic Health Care in Altrinham in Cheshire. It was £160 and no real waiting list. There is a big variation in cost, so make sure you ring around. I think from other forums places in Newcastle, Derby and Stanstead were recommended.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

melmo7 said:


> Thanks Nige, it's very kind of you.
> 
> Please will you ask about the following:
> - lay out of the physical test, ie what comes first
> ...


Hi Melmo

Did Recrutment Branch stipulate which type of ECG they want? If not get back to them and ask. Most GP's can do a 12-lead ECG at the surgery. Exercise ECG's tend to be private sports-med clinics, private hospitals/clinics, Uni sports depts. Expect to pay over 200GBP for one. 24-hour ECG's tend to be cardiology depts in hospitals.

The I/V q's I will put to Recruitment.

Accommodation during training?
single persons only at the Academy. It's being rebuilt as we speak - the UK intake Feb 2012 may well be the first to use the new buildings so it's impossible to say what this will be like. Previously there was no catering out of hours so look forward to shared kitchens or take-aways.

Some single guys club together and rent a house within commuting distance of the Academy. Be warned most rental contracts are either 6 or 12 months. A large number organise a holiday rental for a week or two prior to emigration and use it as a short-term base from which to locate a longer term property.

Healthcare?
Medicare is every bit as goood (and better IMO) than NHS and is free at point of service for emergency treatment at hospitals. GP's operate under a payment scheme. Therefore the visit to the family doctor ain't free. However, many 'bulk bill' which means you get the appointment for nowt (they get the fee from the Helath dept.) some make you pay the 'gap' between the Govt subsidy and the amount financed by the Govt.

Private Medical Insurance is commonplace. You can rely on the State for Hospital cover and get 'extras' only (covers dentist, optician, physio, osteopath etc). I am with Police Health. Extras costs about 65GBP per month for a family.

Pensions?
We have superannuation only here. It's heavily subsidised by the Govt but you do contribute about 120-140GBP per month (rank/increment biased).

You can freeze your UK pension and/or liquidate it and bring it here. Speak to a financial advisor who knows both UK and Australian tax laws.....it's complicated (very). I am staying here so I liquidated mine and it's here in Aus......but that's just my circumstances. Police Forum has oodles of advice on this subject, check it out. Our Police Assocaition (aka Federation) has a monthly journal and in this month's edition there is an Australian pensions specialist advertising the pros/cons of this very subject. PM me an email address and I'll scan/email the page.

Basically the SAPOL pension is a no-frills product. The more you pay in the more you get out. There is income protection (of sorts) and total permanent disability cover but I have purchased extra cover from the private sector for these matters.

Deductions from pay?
This depends on what you earn. Get a Tax File number (TFN) - it's like a National Insurance number and submit this ASAP to SAPOL after getting here so you avoid emergency tax codes - not funny on a pittance!

Our tax rates are as follows:

Taxable income
Tax on this income

0 - $6,000
Nil

$6,001 - $35,000
15c for each $1 over $6,000

$35,001 - $80,000
$4,350 plus 30c for each $1 over $35,000

$80,001 - $180,000
$17,850 plus 38c for each $1 over $80,000

$180,001 and over
$55,850 plus 45c for each $1 over $180,000


There's no N.I. stamp duty.

Short and only skims the surface I'm sure, but it's late and some of us oldies gotta go beddie-byes!

Cheerio 

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> 1. How long will the interview be
> 2. How many people will be interviewing you
> 3. How much do we need to know about Oz for the interview
> 4. If we fail the interview will they tell us before making us do the fitness test
> ...



Hi Missy

Can't answer 1-5. (I'll let SAPOl do that!)

6. You know me and have worked with me. What good is the lottery to you after such riches?
7. That handsome young man is named "Eugene" and is part of the SAPOL recruitment surveillance team (a small elite) and best you don't ask in case they get upset that you have 'burned' him.
8. You're dark enough for anyone sweetie, stay blonde. That way the I/V board will be gobsmacked when you say something intelligent. (Yes, I know......that's put the cat amongst the pigeons!)

'Proper' answers soon!

Nige


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just had this through. I'm sure you all have but wanted to make sure! Looks like the Situps have changed!


Dear Applicant,

We’ve had numerous questions about the exact nature of the physical tests. Please refer the information below about the tests and note there will be no further correspondence regarding the physical testing.

Physical assessment testing will comprise:
- a shuttle run (beep test)
- sit-up endurance and
- push-up endurance tests.

Clarification has been sought as to the required standards for physical testing. Please note that this has been modified from previous years.

Sit-ups

Sit-ups are done with knees bent with hands placed at the side of the head. On the ‘up’ movement the elbow must come into contact with the opposite knee. There is no double twist on the ‘up movement. Feet can be anchored by having another person holding their ankles if they choose.

Push-ups

Females are encouraged to do full push-ups but if unable they can do modified push-ups from their knees. If females choose to do modified push-ups then they will be required to complete a higher number of push-ups than if they had undertaken full push-ups.


Levels required are determined on an applicant’s age, as follows:

Shuttle Run Level Requirements

Age 18 – 29 30 – 39 40 –49 
Males 9.04 8.02 7.02 
Females 6.10 5.06 4.09 

Standard 1 minute Sit-up Endurance Assessment

Age 20 – 29 30 – 39 40 –49 
Males 37 29 24 
Females 33 25 19 

Standard Consecutive Push-up Endurance Assessment

Age 20 – 29 30 – 39 40 –49 
Males 35 25 20 
Females (full) 17 12 8
Females (modified) 25 18 13


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nige, the Situp situation is getting confusing! Is there any way you can shed some light?

Hope you are well mate. 

James


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

I have the feeling Sapol are getting p155ed at all the same questions about the fitness.

I think practise for the hardest which is sit ups with a twist and if they just want standard sit ups on the day your quids in


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

tubbercurry said:


> I have the feeling Sapol are getting p155ed at all the same questions about the fitness.
> 
> I think practise for the hardest which is sit ups with a twist and if they just want standard sit ups on the day your quids in


Couldn't agree more mate!


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Is there anyone else who doesn't get the "group" emails??

I didn't receive the last one about people still missing parts of their application and I haven't got the latest one either.

I have received emails from SApol regards other matters since the "group" emails have gone out so it can't be an issue with my email address.


----------



## kevin41177 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Nige, I've just sent you a PM - I think I have anyway - had a bit of an argument with it but think it went eventually. If you didn't get anything can you let me know and I'll try again.


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am happy to be corrected but the way I interpreted it (by reading it aloud to several people at once and asking them each to demonstrate how they understood it) was that as you come up on the sit ups, you touch _one_ elbow to _one_ opposite knee then come down, on the next time you come up do the opposite elbow/knee. 

This isn't how I've been practising it either, I've been doing the double twist, so will now practise both. 

I shall have abs of steel by mid July!


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> 1. How long will the interview be
> 2. How many people will be interviewing you
> 3. How much do we need to know about Oz for the interview
> 4. If we fail the interview will they tell us before making us do the fitness test
> ...



Hi there

I spoke with Insp Foyel at SAPOL recruitment today and here is what he said about your questions:

1) The interview wil last between 1.5-2 hours.
2) One person will interview you.
3) You need to demonstrate that you know what you're letting yourself in for but this isn't a Mastermind episode with your specialised subject on Aus/SA.
4) Yes, you will be doing the fitness test even if you crash and burn at the interview. 
5) By the time the "yes" or "no" decision is given to you SAPOL expect that you are suitably invested in the process to give them an instant answer. So, 'yes' you need to accept the job then and there!

I have paraphrased, of course. The Inspector was waaaaay more professional than I could ever be so don't give the guy a hard time about 'his' answers. The facts are there but it isn't 100% verbatim.

The Insp also showed me a group email he has forwarded to all the candidates answering FAQ's. My addled and senile brain can't recall much of it, I focused on the bit about the fitness test. Perhaps you could put it up here cos some of the guys seem to be having trouble with receiving these group emails.

God bless, ta-ta

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

melmo7 said:


> Thanks Nige, it's very kind of you.
> 
> Please will you ask about the following:
> - lay out of the physical test, ie what comes first
> ...



Hi Melmo

I spoke to Insp Foyel about your questions too.......

Fitness test layout: shuttle run first, sit-ups and press ups afterwards.

Arms at 180 degrees: fingers to the temples, elbows stuck out sideways. So, yes.

Lady's press ups: girls may do the 'modified' press up. *BUT* in recognition of the fact that these are easier to do you must do more of them. Not that many, it has to be said. The boss has emailed the age/gender biased requirements to you all. 

Feet on ground for sit ups: yes, feet on the ground and held down by another person.


In answer to the question EVERYONE has about the sit ups and the twist/double twist saga.......................................


It goes a bit like this:

1) lay on the ground, knees bent to about 45 degrees, feet together.
2) fingers to temples, elbows stuck out sideways to a right angle.
3) perform sit up and bring left elbow to right knee (or right elbow to left knee)
4) lie down again 
5) congratulations, you have done one sit up.
6) perform another sit up and this time do the opposite elbow/knee combination.
7) congratulations, you have done two sit ups!
8) continue with SINGLE (but alternating) elbow to knee combos until you have totally blitzed the required scores.

I've tried to spell it out so it's not gonna freak people out with confusing Hobbit-speak/Nige-isms. I'm not being a patronising git, there's too many worried people in the UK for that, so please excuse the over simplification. Still, it's NEARLY police-proof!

I got this from Insp Foyel, he is THE man at Recruitment Branch and as such my 5x5x5 intell scoring is impeccable. Again, this is covered in his group email to you all.

I need to go now cos I have 'proper' man flu and the pseudoephedrine is making me sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

kevin41177 said:


> Hi Nige, I've just sent you a PM - I think I have anyway - had a bit of an argument with it but think it went eventually. If you didn't get anything can you let me know and I'll try again.



Hi Kevin

I got the PM (twice) so you won the argument!!!!

I am having a senior moment and have decided to put this month's Police Association magazine in a 'safe' place. :embarassed:

When my wife (aka my appropriate adult) has found it I will scan and email the page to the address you gave.

Nige


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I spoke with Insp Foyel at SAPOL recruitment today and here is what he said about your questions:
> 
> ...



_Two HOURS! _  

I shall expect coffee and biscuits for that sort of commitment. I get bored talking to my loved ones after ten minutes.

Thanks for doing the donkey work Mr Hobbit, how was Insp Foyel? A little frustrated with all our questions? Or excited at the exceptionally high calibre of applicant this time round?


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> _Two HOURS! _
> 
> I shall expect coffee and biscuits for that sort of commitment. I get bored talking to my loved ones after ten minutes.
> 
> Thanks for doing the donkey work Mr Hobbit, how was Insp Foyel? A little frustrated with all our questions? Or excited at the exceptionally high calibre of applicant this time round?


I think it's a cinch; 2 hours talking about everyone's favourite subject.....yourself!!!

The boss gave no impression he was in the least bit frustrated by the questions people have. As much as they want UK cops they've done this before (several times) not much is new to them, so the recruiters expect it. However, I'm not gonna ask the boss if they'll be putting on tea and biccies.....might be a tactic though; find out what the boss drinks and call in to Starbucks before the interview......all SA Starbucks shut down about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Nige for getting all the information from the Insp, it's very helpful to know a little more about the interviews. I just hope I perform better in my original Police interview where I got so nervous my throat dried up and I lost the ability to speak.

Mel, I'd got to 29 out of 33 double twist sit-ups when the new email came out, since it is now single twists I've managed to do all 33 and just got to 25 of the adjusted press-ups, I'm still nervous though for the day though but I'm hoping that knowing I've done them before will pull me through, plus lots of support from OH and everyone else there.
How're your sit-ups going?


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

First day tomorrow, good luck to everybody! And so it begins!


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good luck to us all, fingers crossed Kingy!


----------



## melmo7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bad news for me I'm afraid -(

They asked me to have an ECG last week as I have a very slight heart murmur. I had one done and the nurse said it was normal. I sent the results over and didn't think anything of it. Next thing I know, I receive an e mail saying, 
'the police medical officer has deemed you medically unsuitable due to your ECG results. We have cancelled your interview and physical, good luck'

Feeling gutted I drafted the best e mail of my life asking if I could complete another ECG of their choice to prove I am fine within the next few days. I'm a runner and have no health problems.

I have heard back today and the decision still stands so I'm out unfortunately.

I can't really explain how I feel at the moment. I was busy training and preparing for an interview and thinking of Oz and my future there every spare minute but that's life I guess!

Got my trains booked so might aswell have a jolly in the big smoke for a few days now!

I would like to say a massive thank you to the people on this forum for their advice and support, especially Nige, who's an absolute star!

Good luck to the remainders and all the best for the future,

Mel x


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mel,

I can't contemplate how you must be feeling right now. I'm gutted for you especially being this close, it's difficult to know what to say. 

I want to wish you all the best for the future, and hope that your dreams come true. 

James


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

melmo7 said:


> Bad news for me I'm afraid -(
> 
> They asked me to have an ECG last week as I have a very slight heart murmur. I had one done and the nurse said it was normal. I sent the results over and didn't think anything of it. Next thing I know, I receive an e mail saying,
> 'the police medical officer has deemed you medically unsuitable due to your ECG results. We have cancelled your interview and physical, good luck'
> ...



Mel

So sorry to hear your news, good luck with what the future holds. SAPOL are being ruthless in their decisions and you are one of the unfortunates who has fallen foul of this bruising process. 

I know we all have our dreams and for many on this thread it is to be a police officer in South Australia. It is 'cold comfort', but you are still a police officer in the UK. As grim as times are there you continue to serve. You are still the benchmark by which the world set its standards. Be very proud of what you do. 

In the event that SAPOL recruit Brits again, get in touch and we will see how things work out.

Bye for now

Nige


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

melmo7 said:


> Bad news for me I'm afraid -(
> 
> They asked me to have an ECG last week as I have a very slight heart murmur. I had one done and the nurse said it was normal. I sent the results over and didn't think anything of it. Next thing I know, I receive an e mail saying,
> 'the police medical officer has deemed you medically unsuitable due to your ECG results. We have cancelled your interview and physical, good luck'
> ...


Mel, 

devastated for you

LB x


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that Mel, I have no idea how you must be feeling. 
When it gets as close as this you can nearly taste it but in reality - the dream is as far away as ever. Another candidate was telephoned yesterday (2 days before his interview) and told his application had been rejected and not to come to interview. 
It must be soul destroying, fair play to you to pick yourself up and decide to kick up your heels in London anyway! Respect!


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Well that's it. After a long few months we're finally going to find out if we're in or not. Good luck to you all.
Sorchs


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

*All the very best*

For those of you still in the fray, all the very best of British (?!?). Let me know what happens with the phone calls/emails. It's in the lap of the gods now (well, Recruitment Branch anyhow).


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> For those of you still in the fray, all the very best of British (?!?). Let me know what happens with the phone calls/emails. It's in the lap of the gods now (well, Recruitment Branch anyhow).


Thanks old chap, just what we need, a soothing voice of support from across the pond. 

There's an awful lot of this :washing: and this ray: and this :doh: and this uke: and this :scared: going on today. 

And I couldn't go on my 40 mile ride to rid myself of any pent up energy cos there's an awful lot of this :rain: going on today too. (This may come as no surprise to you)

Will keep you posted tomorrow.


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

We're in. Can't believe it. April start


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well done paul & sorcha! We are through too and start in march. Can't believe it! Good luck everyone!


----------



## kevin41177 (Jun 21, 2011)

We're in - February start - well done to those that have found out - fingers are still crossed for everyone else, good luck.


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm on the April course, soooo happy and excited!


----------



## BenjaminH (May 31, 2011)

sorchs said:


> We're in. Can't believe it. April start



Hi Paul and Sorcha,
Dave & Katherine here (we did the fitness together). Unfortunately, We were one of the unsuccessfuls. All the best and hopefully see you one day again in OZ!


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations to those that got through. Dave and Katherine, was great to meet you both. I'm gutted for you, really thought you'd be one of the sure things. I've pm'd you. Speak soon x


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Well done to you all!*

Congratulations Kev, Kingy, LB, Sorchs (your OH!). Sorry Ben, don't count SAPOL out mate.....They may recruit again.

If I missed you out I didn't mean to, I have a small brain! Anyone heard from LadyG76? I'm reliant on my (not so) smart phone and it's not alerting me of your updates and I can't contact her. We're former colleagues from days of yore and I'm going out of my swede worrying on her behalf....can anyone help me out?

Nige


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Congratulations Kev, Kingy, LB, Sorchs (your OH!). Sorry Ben, don't count SAPOL out mate.....They may recruit again.
> 
> If I missed you out I didn't mean to, I have a small brain! Anyone heard from LadyG76? I'm reliant on my (not so) smart phone and it's not alerting me of your updates and I can't contact her. We're former colleagues from days of yore and I'm going out of my swede worrying on her behalf....can anyone help me out?
> 
> Nige


Thanks mate, as said many of times you have been a great help throughout this process and we all appreciate it! 

According to other sources LadyG got through also and is in the march intake. 

Regards

James


----------



## LadyG76 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Congratulations Kev, Kingy, LB, Sorchs (your OH!). Sorry Ben, don't count SAPOL out mate.....They may recruit again.
> 
> If I missed you out I didn't mean to, I have a small brain! Anyone heard from LadyG76? I'm reliant on my (not so) smart phone and it's not alerting me of your updates and I can't contact her. We're former colleagues from days of yore and I'm going out of my swede worrying on her behalf....can anyone help me out?
> 
> Nige


I emailed you at some ridiculous hour this morning Master! 

Did you not feel the Force coming out of your Blackberry?! I shall be a-comin to visit you next March! lane:

Your young Padawan


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyG76 said:


> I emailed you at some ridiculous hour this morning Master!
> 
> Did you not feel the Force coming out of your Blackberry?! I shall be a-comin to visit you next March! lane:
> 
> Your young Padawan



I dunno what to say, but this is a family-rated forum so I think it entirely inappropriate that ask if I felt anything emitting from my Blackberry.....this is a euphemism for something, isn't it? 

I take it I'm the little Joda, wrinkly green dude? Not the handsome, swashbuckling Samuel L Jackson dude?!?!?  

'In March will I see you.'

Nige


----------



## kevin41177 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Congratulations Kev, Kingy, LB, Sorchs (your OH!). Sorry Ben, don't count SAPOL out mate.....They may recruit again.
> 
> If I missed you out I didn't mean to, I have a small brain! Anyone heard from LadyG76? I'm reliant on my (not so) smart phone and it's not alerting me of your updates and I can't contact her. We're former colleagues from days of yore and I'm going out of my swede worrying on her behalf....can anyone help me out?
> 
> Nige



Thanks Nige you've been a great help throughout


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

kevin41177 said:


> Thanks Nige you've been a great help throughout


That's very nice of you to say so but I'm not sure I desrve the praise when you are the ones going through the hoops right now. Thanks all the same though.

Nige

p.s. now all you have to do is sell your house, obtain a visa arrange, international removalists, arrange new housing from across the planet and start a whole new job - oh and start a whole new life too! All of which will empty your bank account faster than a team of credit card scammers! (not so helpful now, am I? )


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

You've all probably seen this stuff on that police forum but here goes anyway:

Documents
If it was issued by a government body to you or a family member make sure you have the original. Do this TODAY. If you have any missing get official duplicates on order ASAP. Each kid will need an individual passport. Make sure all passports have expiry dates beyond your assumed arrival date in Aus. If not, get them replaced now. UK passports are cheaper to obtain from the Passport Agency in UK than they are from the Foreign and Commonwealth Office at the Consulate in New Zealand. You will also need birth certificates (full, not abridged), marriage certificates, decree absolutes, adoption orders, driver’s licences, court orders authorising removal of minors from the court’s jurisdiction (for blended families).......if you need this last one get cracking NOW.
Trade and professional degrees, diplomas and certificates need to be sought out too. The Skills Recognition Service can be found on the SA Government website. UK ‘O’ and ‘A’ level certificates are readily understood to but need to checked over by SACE for equivalency purposes.

Visas
Get these sorted first before any of the following topics. 99% of folks get visas with no dramas but just in case one of you or one of the family has something that gets DIAC’s attention and you are declined then buying plane tickets, paying rental house deposits etc would be a shade painful! The most frequent hiccup is something arising from the immigration medical. 
Wait for SAPOL to contact DIAC with a list of names of approved recruits. SAPOL will inform you when it’s ok to proceed. Applying for permanent residency without the specific employer alters the application type and you will get lost in the mountain of general applicants and stand to lose the payment too!

House sales
Market it now if you wanna sell. If you wanna wait for the market/exchange rate to improve (I can’t say I blame you!) then speak to estate agents about alternative options but I would encourage you to also get tax agent/accountancy advice from Australia about the tax implications of this before deciding to rent/sell. When you are an Aussie ALL income generated ANYWHERE in the world is to be declared. 


Housing
It’s a personal choice, but a few points to consider (if you haven’t already!)

Buying: The market is generally flat or prices are dropping a bit, a few pockets of posh places are still doing ok but on the whole it’s a buyer’s market. If you are gonna buy you probably wanna give yourself a few months to check out the suburbs within sensible commuting distance of your appointed/chosen/desired LSA and/or the kids’ school, O/H’s workplace etc. Don’t rush into buying too soon, and then discover that you wanted to live ‘here’ not ‘there’ and move again. The stamp duty in SA, on an average family home, will be $15,000-20,000 alone. If you buy and regret it; for whatever reason, would be able to re-sell it?

If you’re going to a country LSA for the cheap housing, why rush? Speak to an Aussie accountant about your cash and see how you feel once you’ve settled and don’t have to listen to the likes of me!

Renting: Competition is brisk amongst prospective tenants for desirable properties in decent suburbs. You will need references to secure some places, but being a SAPOL cop actually helps in most cases because you are (supposedly) trustworthy but mostly you are traceable should you do anything naughty. Contracts are usually 6-12 months, leaving early incurs costs for the loss of rental income for the landlord, unless you can find a suitable replacement tenant. Assuming the landlord agrees to this – they don’t have to. You need to provide a bond (usually 1 month’s rent) plus a month’s rent in advance.
As hideously expensive as they are you might consider haggling a ‘long-term’ rental of a holiday home near to the Academy. They are usually fully-furnished and if your gear is in transit it might prove to be a useful stop-gap. 

Whichever path you take, it’s gonna cost. This is a MASSIVELY expensive process and housing will be the lion’s share. 

Cars
Waaaaaay too hard to bother bringing the things over. Yes, Aussie cars cost a lot more and the taxation/duties are HIDEOUSLY complex and expensive. But, unless great-grandpa bequeathed you the family Bentley don’t bother, there’s enough to worry about in this process. Not only do you have to clean the vehicle like an overly attentive concours valeter you have to make sure it complies with Aussie standards (most Euro cars exceed them!) - aircon systems must be CFC free and you have to empty them usually. Now, ask yourself, is the Ford Focus worth it?
Whilst you are in Adelaide take a trip to carsales.com.au and/or Main North Road/North East Road and you will find more cars than you can look at in two lifetimes. Most of the expat cops arrange a rental car, pre-booked and paid up front for a week or two to keep them going.

Furniture/household chattels
A lot of talk on the other forum about washing machines and tumble driers. IMO AQIS are rightfully strict about what comes into Aus. It’s a cost/benefit exercise. If the washer or drier is pretty new and expensive make you may want to go through the aggro of cleaning and drying it out with desiccant packs and sealing it pending AQIS inspection. I am the world’s laziest person and reconciled with buying a new one when I got here. Our machine was out of warranty (questionable if UK warranties would work in Aus!!!!) and funnily enough they sell front-loading washing machines here too. I know they cost money but I had the peace of mind that the thing was new and under a warranty I could rely on. 

TV’s and DVD players......they will work over here (check if yours plays PAL4 though). If there are any frequency problems a cheap set top freeview-type box sorts it.

Fridges? Don’t bother unless you can prove it will be CFC free. If you’ve got a larger American style fridge freezer it’ll be ok size-wise but a lot of the UK ones are probably too small by our standards. They can have a tendency to conk out in the heat (I am told) – which is a tad ironic!

I recommend a trip to Good Guys or Harvey Norman when you get here (Aussie equivalents to Currys)

Bring as much furniture as you can. We have Ikea in Adelaide decent furniture is eye-wateringly expensive. Be warned, Aussie beds are different sizes to UK ones and bed linen is incompatible. Buy new beds when you get here or stock up on UK sheets etc before leaving. Wooden furniture is ok if it’s modern. Antique stuff might be scrutinised by AQIS and fumigated against woodworm etc on its arrival. We brought over an heirloom antique desk and it was fumigated, it cost us an extra $80 for the privilege. Xmas decorations with pine cones or anything once alive (dried evergreen stuff, sea shells, animal skin items, ivory........) will be taken from you and you will probably be fined ($100’s). 


Anything that has been in contact with the ‘dirty’ UK soil needs to be scrubbed/jet-washed surgically clean and then dosed with Jeyes fluid. Liberally. This would include any garden furniture, boot/shoes, bicycles, garden tools and garden machines. Imagine it will be inspected by someone with a cleanliness OCD and double that and sterilise it with Jeyes and AQIS will be happy. Maybe. Due to my innate laziness, I opted out and bought new when I got here. Bicycles can be as pricey as cars and a lot more bespoke, so these probably transcend this state of idleness. Football boots (or ‘soccer’ as our Aussie cousins like to call it) are horribly expensive too, so pucker up and get cleaning! Get quotes from a few removalist companies and ask the necessary questions of the sales guys about current AQIS needs/wants. 

All food stuffs are banned, so start eating the larder to emptiness! I did declare and it was allowed without penalty a small amount of vintage booze, however.

Pets
You have two (ethical) choices: re-home them or transport them.
We just didn’t have the money so ours were re-homed. There are many pet removal companies out there. Get Fido’s/Tiddle’s jabs up to date, but tell the vet you are coming to Aus due to the live vaccines used in the UK. Blood tests you have to have done to satisfy AQIS will react adversely and the cat/dog may be quarantined for longer than first budgeted for. Expect to spend enough to buy a second-hand family car.

Schools
Our schools start the year at the end of the long hols: late Jan/early Feb. Those of you on the Feb intake might consider coming over in time for this – especially if junior is of an age to be starting primary school (reception year) or secondary school (year 8). State schools are not 100% free. You will pay a few $100 in fees for materials. Private schools are within range of many working families and are generally church affiliated. Mostly, places will have been allotted before you get here but a few phone calls and emails will work wonders. Clearly, the more exclusive private schools in Adelaide are higher cost and more selective, but not outlandishly unachievable like the elite schools in GB.

We paid about $7,200 in 2010 for our kid to attend a reputable Lutheran school. He was in the senior years at High School – i.e. the most expensive.

Nige.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Police equipment

SAPOL give you everything you need, you only need to show up in your undies! However.........

Belt kit
By all means bring ASP holders, CS holders, Gucci handcuff keys, Surefire torches or anything else that hangs on your belt. You should know that whilst our British eccentricities are generally tolerated, some skippers/bosses aren’t so kindly disposed and can wrankle at the sight of these ‘optional extras’. 

Boots
The SAPOL-issue uniform boots are ghastly, bring whatever is black and lace-up and floats your boat with you. You might be challenged, but it’s less likely than the belt kit. 


Gloves
I have a pair of insulated Kevlar gloves – the issue ones are pointless. They offer no cut/slash protection and don’t keep your hands warm at all. 


Coats
Hi-viz jackets/coats (debadged) are useful because SAPOL don’t provide these on an individual basis. In cold/wet weather you will be issued with a Hi-viz coat in XXXXL – even the S size is large enough to run around in. They’re long coats and don’t sit comfortably over the utility belt at all. It does get cold here and it does rain. 


Bags
A decent patrol bag is a good idea, the paperwork SAPOL give you to carry is pretty bulky!


Body armour
If you want to bring UK body armour you will need to speak Recruitment Branch in order to find out the person you should liaise with in order to obtain the Commissioner’s written consent to possess such an item. Otherwise you will need a Firearm's Licence to possess/use body armour as it's a restricted item. AQIS will have a blue fit if they find it and you haven’t got this document.

Don’t bother bringing overt body armour cos you won’t be allowed to wear it on a daily basis. In the event of a high risk incident you will have to don the antiquated and ridiculously heavy and inflexible armour issued to you at the start of each shift. If you want to wear armour day to day, then obtain under-shirt/covert armour. It does get hot here, but you generally ride around in an air-conditioned car or are doing clerical work in an air-conditioned office. Adelaide city centre patrols do foot patrols but they are the exception. Almost no-one wears it day to day, but you must decide how you feel about it.

One thing is for sure, if you don’t bring it when you emigrate from the UK what chance have you got of obtaining it later on? So, if you can get it - bring it and use it to fill up your locker if you change your mind. In the event you attend a high risk incident you will HAVE to wear the aforementioned SAPOL armour over the top of the under-shirt version. You would basically wear your own for those ‘what-if’ moments.


PSU kit
We call it POM – no pun intended, apparently! The only personal issue kit for this duty is as follows: baseball cap, gardening gloves, cricket box, safety spectacles. You will wear shared leg and arm guards (reminiscent of old UK kit) and a shared moto-cross chest/back plates. You will also wear a shared gas mask and shared NATO-style helmet. There are no flame-retardent coveralls nor PSU boots, you simply wear a long-sleeved uniform shirt and uniform trousers. Don’t bother bringing UK gear to accommodate these deficiencies – it will not be tolerated by the hierarchy. 



If I come across as some old windbag, too fond of the sound of his own voice and patronising, I don’t mean it. It’s an arduous process you're undergoing and I wish I’d had the advice, but I am only one person and I got more wrong than right......so what do I know? All the same, it’s well meant and given for free. Good luck to you all. I might even drag myself to the Academy to say “Hi” so you can dispel any last vestiges of nice thoughts towards me – the usual outcome of a personal meeting with Hobbit.

Nige.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

*And another thing!!!!!!!*

I approached the GP and obtained a precis copy of our medical records. It cost me GBP10 per head.


I also got a written confirmation of my full no-claims bonus from my car and house insurance providers (no cost)

I have been glad of both since getting here.


I know that's _two_ things......but I have a short attention spa


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Blimey nige!

Have you ever thought of writing a book!

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## kevin41177 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flippin' heck Nige - you've just ticked off about 100 "What about..?" questions from our ever increasing list of need to know stuff.

Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kingy & Kev

thank you gents for your kind words.

A slight addition to the previous entries............

If you are selling your house under NO circumstances tell the estate agent you are emigrating. They will pass on this titbit of info to potential buyers and before you know it they are backing off and waiting til you are at the eleventh hour before making offers that leave you seriously out of pocket and due to the lack of time you are forced to accept their derisory offers.

Tell 'em you're moving to a house left to you in a great aunt's will or that the O/H has a live-in job offer at the other end of the country etc etc.

You may also have to be sneaky about advertising cars, furniture etc that you decide is disposable ,just in case house-buyers do a bit of snooping.

Me? Cynical? Deceitful? 

Nige

(and you thought you'd finished sweating when the job offer came through!!!!!!!)


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the great post Nige, really grateful of the information that I have been wanting to ask 

Wishing you the best of luck in your move 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bunyip02 said:


> Thanks for the great post Nige, really grateful of the information that I have been wanting to ask 
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck in your move 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011



Hi Bunyip

welcome to the thread.....and you're very welcome BTW.


I'm gonna show my ignorance (it's breadth is only matched by it's depth), but what are all the letters/numbers and dates about at the foot of your post?  

Nige

p.s. I'm not moving anywhere (unless Mrs Hobbit has been keeping more secrets from me!)


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Bunyip
> 
> welcome to the thread.....and you're very welcome BTW.
> 
> ...


Lol, the info at bottom of my page is date of skills assessment, IELTS score, type of visa applied for and date visa was lodged. I like to play a guessing game 

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## mac111 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! Not sure if this is the place to post but with all you coppers around (especially Hobbit!) someone must have an idea! I've been granted a permanent residency visa and will be moving to Adelaide in feb. I'm thinking of joining SAPOL when I get there as I've always wanted to be in the police but that option wasn't open to me in the UK. how is the recruitment process down there and are they actively looking for new recruits? How quickly can they accept you into the academy and can you survive easily on the wage they give for probationers? I'll be moving with my mrs who will also work full time in management. 
Any advise would be welcome. Thanks. 

Oh, and well done to everyone that's been accepted! Here's to a new life!!!


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

mac111 said:


> Hi everyone! Not sure if this is the place to post but with all you coppers around (especially Hobbit!) someone must have an idea! I've been granted a permanent residency visa and will be moving to Adelaide in feb. I'm thinking of joining SAPOL when I get there as I've always wanted to be in the police but that option wasn't open to me in the UK. how is the recruitment process down there and are they actively looking for new recruits? How quickly can they accept you into the academy and can you survive easily on the wage they give for probationers? I'll be moving with my mrs who will also work full time in management.
> Any advise would be welcome. Thanks.
> 
> Oh, and well done to everyone that's been accepted! Here's to a new life!!!


Hi Mac,

I don't know if Hobbit will be able to give you an insight from being in Aus and working with Aussies but the website is South Australia Police and seemingly they are recruiting.

Our process has been different because we're already Brit cops and they do a conversion course for us.

Good luck if you do decide to go for, and good luck with the move to Aus, I'll be there in April, can't wait!

LB X


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

mac111 said:


> Hi everyone! Not sure if this is the place to post but with all you coppers around (especially Hobbit!) someone must have an idea! I've been granted a permanent residency visa and will be moving to Adelaide in feb. I'm thinking of joining SAPOL when I get there as I've always wanted to be in the police but that option wasn't open to me in the UK. how is the recruitment process down there and are they actively looking for new recruits? How quickly can they accept you into the academy and can you survive easily on the wage they give for probationers? I'll be moving with my mrs who will also work full time in management.
> Any advise would be welcome. Thanks.
> 
> Oh, and well done to everyone that's been accepted! Here's to a new life!!!


Hi Mac

with PR you can apply to any of the State or Territory forces (Federal Police requires citizenship). SAPOL procedures for local recruits is as follows:

application forms
aptitude tests (IQ and psychology tests)
interview by recruiters
medical exam
computer skills tests (typing speed/accuracy & abilities with simple document tasks)
physical tests (bleep/shuttle run - age/gender biased and obstacle course)
panel review (your case is reviewed pending final decision/offer)

A lot of folk fail at the testing stage........bone up on IQ tests and psychometric testing. The "Dummies Book" series is cheap an excellent for this, Amazon sell for a few quid. The fitness test isn't hard but if you don't get fit you will struggle. All testing happens in Adelaide

The selection of local recruits is almost a constant thing so timing won't be a problem. Usually it's weeks not months from start to finish of this process. I would prepare email addresses of willing present/previous employers in readiness for SAPOL recruiters. Cadet wages are not that good (for a family bread-winner) and you will be a cadet for about 7-8 months, you will have two 'out phases' during which you will be posted to a Police Station and go out on patrols. You will be a probationer after graduation for 15 months and you will need to complete two work books evidencing what you have done and learned in order to be confirmed in the rank of Constable. At the end of nearly 2 years you will be awarded a Diploma in policing.

Cadet wages will be about $1100-1200 per fortnight (take home)
Probationer's wages will be about $1400-1500 per fortnight (take home)
Probationers will be fully operational cops on the full 24/7 shift pattern, for which receive about 18% 'boost' to your pay - I have allowed for this in my very approximate calculations. I wouldn't try living on either wage if it was my only income, but as a second wage it's ok.

By the time you get here the Academy will not offer cadet accommodation - but this doesn't sound like an issue for you. Once you are settled contact recruitment and get started. As a locally recruited cadet you will have almost no say in the posting you get and you could be sent to one of the major peripheral towns in the country areas. If this is gonna be an issue with your O/H and her employer broach the subject from the get-go with Recruitment Branch. You would be eligible for 50% subsidised rent on a government house but I doubt this would sweeten the deal if your O/H has the better of the two careers.

Overall, it's an enjoyable job and you'll be a cop in the sun, which most of our countrymen can't match. SAPOL terms and conditions are much better than workers in private sector get (6 weeks paid leave!). Keep in touch and fire ANY and all questions along the way. As if you haven't got enough to contend with, seeing as you're emigrating!!!!!!

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

LegallyBlonde said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> I don't know if Hobbit will be able to give you an insight from being in Aus and working with Aussies but the website is South Australia Police and seemingly they are recruiting.
> 
> ...



LB.......you're far too quick for me.....see you in April by the sound of it. Well done BTW, has it sunk in? I'm excited for you and I've been here 4.5 years!!!! (Sad old git

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bunyip02 said:


> Lol, the info at bottom of my page is date of skills assessment, IELTS score, type of visa applied for and date visa was lodged. I like to play a guessing game 
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Hi Bunyip

you must be on a different method of entry to Oz than the UK cops cos none of the above makes any sense to me......probably why I'm a cop and not doing a real job!

Nige


----------



## LegallyBlonde (Mar 26, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> LB.......you're far too quick for me.....see you in April by the sound of it. Well done BTW, has it sunk in? I'm excited for you and I've been here 4.5 years!!!! (Sad old git
> 
> Nige


Nah I think that was just good timing, plus ur reply was far more in-depth.

It hasn't sunk in yet and I'm mega excited, in fact reading it back typed by me was weird. It's just so unbelieveable to me that I made the cut. Also that this time next year I'll be there... and so many other things.

It's nice to be excited on here, for a variety of reasons we're not telling work or many friends yet so it's good to have people excited for me 

LB X


----------



## mac111 (Jul 28, 2011)

I've had a thought and wonder if anyone can shed some light (Hobbit!!? Haha sorry mate!) is there anything that stops me from applying to two police forces. I mean, can I have an application for SAPOL run concurrently with an application for QLDPOL? and take the first (if any!) offer?
Cheers
Mac


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

mac111 said:


> I've had a thought and wonder if anyone can shed some light (Hobbit!!? Haha sorry mate!) is there anything that stops me from applying to two police forces. I mean, can I have an application for SAPOL run concurrently with an application for QLDPOL? and take the first (if any!) offer?
> Cheers
> Mac



Hi Mac

If you got P.R. in the bag already then the world (well, Australia anyhow!) is your oyster............but (there's always a "but" isn't there ).........

QLD aren't recruiting transferees; internationally or interstate. You can join as a cadet if you like (or not!)

Vic were advertising for recruits recently but the small print for interstate transferees isn't great.......it didn't seem to have considered folk such as yourself from overseas but you would be under this general heading.

NSW do take interstate transferees but I'm not aware of them taking overseas guys.......unless you have had three years post-graduation experience in an Aussie force immediately leading up to application, i.e. expat UK cops from SAPOL/WAPOL who now wanna sample Sydney!

Tasmania has closed all recruitment for a year or so.

FedPol are not an option for you (yet) because you're not a citizen.


Bad news over!!!!!!!!!!


WAPOL and NT are both advertising for cops and have (or had) interstate transfer programs in place. Will they accomodate you directly from the UK? I dunno. Give 'em a shout and see.

As an overseas candidate you could quite readily ride two or three horses in the same race. Only your HR/professional standards unit would know of your duplicity (is there such a thing as 'triplicity' :confused2.

Sorry to seem dim but I'm unsure if you're one of the successful cops in the current SAPOL recruitment campaign. If you're not, why not make an approach and offer yourself to them. There's 3 UK courses coming up, one each in Feb/Mar/Apr 2012. If you already have PR and can pass the selection tests etc SAPOL would have a 'free' cop, so to speak. You may find that yougotta come to Adelaide to carry them out, however. Without wishing to sound mercenary, there's very often one or two successful candidates who drop out at the eleventh hour so there may well be a spare seat going when the music stops. I wouldn't wait around though these dates might seem like a long way off but we all know how slow the 'police machine' moves. I'm not aware of SAPOL having interstate recruit courses so if you were to try SAPOL I suspect you would have to be included on one of the courses in Feb/Mar/Apr or rule out SA altogether.

Good luck (It's gotta be better than staying in the UK!)

Good luck

Nige


----------



## mac111 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Nige, thanks for getting back to me. I'm not actually a copper so would be joining as a cadet. I got my PR on my trade qualifications but always wanted to be a cop which wasn't open to me in the UK but I fit the criteria for Australia! So it would be a career change. If I was to move to SA and work initially (in my trade), could I apply for SAPOL as well as QLDPOL both as cadets (no interstate transfer) at the same time? Could the two cadet applications run concurrently without either POL getting upset and teary eyed!? Then I would take whichever was offered to me (if any)!?
Thanks again
Mac


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

mac111 said:


> Hi Nige, thanks for getting back to me. I'm not actually a copper so would be joining as a cadet. I got my PR on my trade qualifications but always wanted to be a cop which wasn't open to me in the UK but I fit the criteria for Australia! So it would be a career change. If I was to move to SA and work initially (in my trade), could I apply for SAPOL as well as QLDPOL both as cadets (no interstate transfer) at the same time? Could the two cadet applications run concurrently without either POL getting upset and teary eyed!? Then I would take whichever was offered to me (if any)!?
> Thanks again
> Mac


I can't see the States sharing information on potential recruits. Why only apply to SA or QLD? The trouble you have now is choosing the State you want to live in.....unless you have a regionally sponsored visa which would necessitate a choice of less populous areas/States. You'd have to turn into a bit of an obsessive and examine wages & conditions versus costs of living to prioritise the Forces. Generally periods of training and probation are the same so it'll probably come down to which Force gives you a start date first.

Have you looked at other States beyond SA/QLD?

Nige


----------



## mac111 (Jul 28, 2011)

I've got a permanent residency with no restrictions so can go anywhere. I have family in SA and friends in WA and QLD so they're the states I'd want to settle in. I wear contact lenses and have better than 20/20 vision with them but WA require an unaided level of vision (which I wouldn't pass) but SA and QLD allow you to wear lenses to pass vision requirement so that's why I have only looked into SA and QLD. My vision is the thing that kept me out of the force in the UK. 
That's good they wouldn't share info on recruits. Makes life very exciting just now. 
I'm definitely due you a wee half shandy when I get to SA in feb. Thanks for your help. 

Mac


----------



## ad.w (Apr 11, 2010)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Mac
> 
> If you got P.R. in the bag already then the world (well, Australia anyhow!) is your oyster............but (there's always a "but" isn't there ).........
> 
> ...


Hi nige,
are SAPOL going to recruit again in the UK do you know.I missed the last batch?

Ad


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

ad.w said:


> Hi nige,
> are SAPOL going to recruit again in the UK do you know.I missed the last batch?
> 
> Ad


Hi Ad

the $64,000 question!

SAPOL won't say for sure. The political will is still there with the current Commissioner - UK cops have bolstered numbers as per his promise to Government to provide agreed numbers of police officers across SA by set dates. He hasn't quite achieved this due to poor local recruitment levels, higher number of retirements and resignations by serving officers. No-one thought SAPOL would recruit in the UK again - but they did.

In order to be allowed to recruit overseas the SA Govt has to show that it has made all efforts to recruit locally and interstate. Only in the event that these efforts have failed will the Federal Government permit an agreed number of visas to obtain overseas workers (cops in this case). Therefore, logically SAPOL will have to continue to recruit from the SA and Australian populous first. Should it fail to get the numbers it needs then the 'loop' will repeat and another UK recruitment drive may then be on the cards. However, if SAPOL get local recruits in large numbers then no such need for UK cops will arise.

All sorts of innuendo and gossip surround this question and there's no straight answer. Mr Hyde is rumoured to be retiring in July 2012 (at the end of this current financial year) - but rumours only! Unanswerables abound. Should Mr Hyde retire, his successor may not like the UK officers and adjust recruitment methods to suit local recruits......I wish I could be categoric - but I can't. The above is simply an expanded version of "I dunno"; but that doesn't help you make an informed decision about what to do. The only 'safe' option at present is to try and secure your own Permanent Residnet visa by some other trade, occupation or as a spouse/partner to another appplicant who has the desired skills. This is a huge task and SAPOL don't operate a transferee training package for such persons, but WAPOL have not ruled out foreign cops with their own PR - having said that, they don't exactly go looking for them either! VicPol have stated they will look at overseas applicants too, so long as they have their own PR but, again, it's not an established thing and all of the interviews, tests etc would have to be done over here and at your expense - pretty much excludes itself when you think about it!

Not much good news in there mate, but that's how things are!

Cheers

Nige


----------



## Binkys (Aug 20, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi guys, 

Congrats to everyone that made it through. We are out lane: for the April intake, subject to getting through the immigration process. Thanks Nige for all your useful info in this forum, we have found it very helpful, and we are looking forward to meeting everyone in April.


----------



## ad.w (Apr 11, 2010)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Ad
> 
> the $64,000 question!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply nige.
I will have to keep checking the websites and keeping fingers and toes crossed.

thanks Ad


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Postings are out.

Good luck 

Sorchs x


----------



## Binkys (Aug 20, 2011)

*Removal companies*

Hi all, does anyone have any experience or knowledge of the following removal companies please, from UK to Oz (we are considering the following companies): Removal Group, Move Corp, Classic Moving, Anglo Pacific. Good and bad feedback if you know of any, thanks!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Binkys said:


> Hi all, does anyone have any experience or knowledge of the following removal companies please, from UK to Oz (we are considering the following companies): Removal Group, Move Corp, Classic Moving, Anglo Pacific. Good and bad feedback if you know of any, thanks!


If you try a search on the forum this has been discussed several times. I used Harrow Green, who were brilliant especially since we kept changing the move date (the house sale fell through twice!) but that was in 2007. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Binkys said:


> Hi all, does anyone have any experience or knowledge of the following removal companies please, from UK to Oz (we are considering the following companies): Removal Group, Move Corp, Classic Moving, Anglo Pacific. Good and bad feedback if you know of any, thanks!



Hi Binkys

looong time ago (well, Dec 2006) we used Doree Bonner for no better reason than we got mates rates cos a Special Constable was the area rep' !!! They were excellent, not just from a packing aspect but knowledge on Aussie laws and AQIS/Customs rules & regs. Close friends found Anglo Pacific very good too.....there's awesome links here for this subject and also on the Police Forum too. I don't think there's a great deal to split them to be honest.......one word of advice though........marine insurance like all insurance is a helluva pricey commodity - until you have need of it!!!!! Would you trust your whole life's belongings to an uninsured container, no matter how well packaged.

Let the removalist guys do ALL the packing - the insurance is most likely voided if you pack the items and they break. Worse still, the carton will be marked PBO (or similar) "packed by owner" and Customs will ravage it! You're paying a fortune for this service so sit back and let them do what they're best at! Your truly truly prized possessions can come with you in a suitcase on the plane - or even in the hand luggage if it's truly irreplaceable. Just make sure you get the 40kg emigration luggage allowance before you start packing ya bags!


Bon voyage.

Nige


----------



## Kingy78 (Mar 15, 2011)

We have decided on pickfords, not just because of the very good quote, but also because they have an allied pickfords in oz as a sister company. Well worth getting them out for a quote!


----------



## ridz1975 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Ad
> 
> the $64,000 question!
> 
> ...


Hi hobbit

I was wondering if I could get your insights into SAPOL. I am looking to apply and would of asked in PM but it won't allow me...

I am not transferring, so I would be a new recruit...at 36...lol, BUT I am already here and on PR as wife is a nurse.

Just thought I would ask...shy bairns get nowt... As the saying goes 

Thanks in advance

Ridz1975


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

ridz1975 said:


> Hi hobbit
> 
> I was wondering if I could get your insights into SAPOL. I am looking to apply and would of asked in PM but it won't allow me...
> 
> ...



Hi Ridz

being a cop in SAPOL is probably no different to being a cop anywhere else: people do the same unspeakable things to one another the world over and someone has to deal with it........you sooner or later by the sound of it!

What is different is the manner in which the same laws are enforced/applied. However, as you don't appear to have been a cop in the UK this won't bother you like it does the other Pommies. The differences in applying the law are some of the major gripes, as is the managerial style in SAPOL. As far as I'm concerned it's hard to draw a comparison because although Australia is an english-speaking nation it is a foreign country (to the Pomms) and things are, well.....foreign!

Your O/H may have words of advice on this one waaaay better than mine. She is a professional who has practised in her home country and now overseas and she will no doubt have experienced the professional indiginty of feeling like a newbie all over again when in fact she is an experienced practitioner. Cops are no different and I believe this is/has been the root cause of much of the negativity the expat cops have published on blogs/forums etc. It does not make SAPOL an inherently bad employer, please bear this in mind when considering SAPOL as a prospective boss.

It's like all jobs: there's a set routine to the day and things have to be done 'the company way', as well as lawfully (obviously) - even if you don't like it. However, because we are all unique and have good/bad days you can never predict how a day will pan out between clock-on and clock-off. You will meet people you could gleefully throttle on one meeting and the next time you would do anything to help them. As a cop you will be pretty well paid, have a stable job, good sick cover and if you take a country spot get subsidised housing.

You will spend about 8 months at the brand new Academy, with 2 out-phases at a metro station. Then after graduation you will be posted to a metro station (unless you ask to go to one of the main country stations) and work on patrol teams answering calls to everything from noisy parties, domestic disputes, property damage, disorder, thefts, collisions. Then there's the inevitable paperwork, but like most things once you get used to it, it's not hard just a chore. You will also need to work on the front counter and also in the cell block areas as a cell guard. You will probably end up in Holden Hill, Elizabeth, Salisbury, Port Adelaide or the CBD of Adelaide as these are the most short-staffed areas at present. Expect to work 24-7-365 and wave goodbye to regular eating, a social life and sleep! You will make great mates and have a blast, however.

I wouldn't do any other job and don't let the age-thing stop you. I transferred to SAPOL and 'started over' at 39. Your life experience will be invaluable in policing. Try posting a few more times and the personal message facility will automatically enable after a few goes, then ask away. My best advice is to apply and see how you get on, I can answer your Q's as you go.

Cheers

Nige


----------



## mac111 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Ridz1975,
I too am going to join SAPOL as a new recruit when I arrive in feb 2012. I'm nervous as hell as this will be a career change for me and although I'm only just younger than you (31) no doubt we'll be feeling exactly the same. It's a strange feeling leaving the "comfort" of something I've done since 16 and learning from the beginning again but it's good advise from hobbit I feel to give it a go and see what happens! That's what I'm going to do and I feel quite excited about it! Hope it goes well and let us know what happens. You never know, I might see you in the academy! Cheers
Mac


----------



## ridz1975 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Hobbit

Thanks for the reply and it has given me alot of info to take in.

The wife said the same actually "no Pom likes it but then again it is a different country"

I am now going to see what else I can gas on about...lol 

Speak soon mate 

R175


----------



## ridz1975 (Aug 28, 2009)

mac111 said:


> Hi Ridz1975,
> I too am going to join SAPOL as a new recruit when I arrive in feb 2012. I'm nervous as hell as this will be a career change for me and although I'm only just younger than you (31) no doubt we'll be feeling exactly the same. It's a strange feeling leaving the "comfort" of something I've done since 16 and learning from the beginning again but it's good advise from hobbit I feel to give it a go and see what happens! That's what I'm going to do and I feel quite excited about it! Hope it goes well and let us know what happens. You never know, I might see you in the academy! Cheers
> Mac


Hi Mac

Good luck mate and see you in the Academy...hopefully...lol

Ridz1975


----------



## tinkerwelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi guys, first time posting so hope its right. i work for merseyside police, uk, as a police officer with 6 years service, i cannot find anywhere any comments about recruitment in queensland, i want to move to cairns where my step-dad is living. has anybody heard if they are going to or have recently recruited uk police? the website just states they are not recruiting at this time. thank you! jen


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

tinkerwelly said:


> Hi guys, first time posting so hope its right. i work for merseyside police, uk, as a police officer with 6 years service, i cannot find anywhere any comments about recruitment in queensland, i want to move to cairns where my step-dad is living. has anybody heard if they are going to or have recently recruited uk police? the website just states they are not recruiting at this time. thank you! jen


I've just read this entire thread through (well, skipping to what Hobbit has had to say!), and I believe he's mentioned that due to the population explosion on the east coast, QLD will not be recruiting overseas as they have enough applicants of their own. The reason SAPOL keeps coming out is because they can't hold onto their Officers and there aren't enough applicants from SA....hmmmm.


----------



## tinkerwelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks jumhed. After doing more research, we are going to prepare for SA coming back to the UK to recruit as theres as good a chance as any! just looking through some of the paperwork we are required to complete, one of the attached papers is regarding the actual visa. do you need to apply for the visa the same time as completing your application, or do you wait for SA to start the visa side due to them sponsoring you? 
Also, if both my partner and i applied, but only one of us were lucky enough to be selected, in your opinion (those of you already in Oz) could we reasonably live on one wage, taking into account rent, a 11 year old daughter, transport etc?


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

tinkerwelly said:


> Thanks jumhed. After doing more research, we are going to prepare for SA coming back to the UK to recruit as theres as good a chance as any! just looking through some of the paperwork we are required to complete, one of the attached papers is regarding the actual visa. do you need to apply for the visa the same time as completing your application, or do you wait for SA to start the visa side due to them sponsoring you?
> Also, if both my partner and i applied, but only one of us were lucky enough to be selected, in your opinion (those of you already in Oz) could we reasonably live on one wage, taking into account rent, a 11 year old daughter, transport etc?


Good answer. I'm from the Met in London and am also preparing for a SAPOL recruitment drive that might never come!
The last SAPOL drive over here produced 900 applicants for 90 spaces, and with the Winsor Report and PAT's abject failure, plus the Federation having as much clout as a soggy piece of spaghetti I believe competition will be even fiercer when/should SAPOL come back looking for more POMs. 

I'm not sure about the visa stuff, but would recommend reading every single one of Hobbit's posts on this thread. They're a goldmine of info.

A colleague of mine got one of those spaces of the last recruitment drive, and her partner (a Sergeant) didn't get in. Her partner will have to do the full Police course when she applies, not just the 10 week conversion for Pommie old bill. Apparently SAPOL don't have the budget to do the 10 week conversion course for Brits who apply in Oz!

I recommend looking through this forum carefully as there is a ton of information from some very, very helpful people.


----------



## cantona1974 (Jan 2, 2012)

jumhed said:


> Good answer. I'm from the Met in London and am also preparing for a SAPOL recruitment drive that might never come!
> The last SAPOL drive over here produced 900 applicants for 90 spaces, and with the Winsor Report and PAT's abject failure, plus the Federation having as much clout as a soggy piece of spaghetti I believe competition will be even fiercer when/should SAPOL come back looking for more POMs.
> 
> I'm not sure about the visa stuff, but would recommend reading every single one of Hobbit's posts on this thread. They're a goldmine of info.
> ...


hi jumhead

im in a very similar position as yourself and echo your sentiment on the winsor report and the forthcoming hammering it appears the lower ranks are going to get hit with. Australia has been on my number 1 wish list for years now but i am now in a position where if the chance arose i could make this 'dream' a potential reality! Like yourself im getting as much info and research done as i can and pre-preparing the rough drafts of the old application forms in hope that SAPOL announce around march that they will be back in the uk again!! god lets hope so!! I fully agree with your advice to other would be transferees from the UK to go over and read Hobbitts comments on this thread! What he doesnt cover is not worth knowing on this subject!!
Hears hoping the next two month have us on tenterhooks but worth it!! All the best to you and everyone!! 

cantona (pc g.m.p)


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

cantona1974 said:


> hi jumhead
> 
> im in a very similar position as yourself and echo your sentiment on the winsor report and the forthcoming hammering it appears the lower ranks are going to get hit with. Australia has been on my number 1 wish list for years now but i am now in a position where if the chance arose i could make this 'dream' a potential reality! Like yourself im getting as much info and research done as i can and pre-preparing the rough drafts of the old application forms in hope that SAPOL announce around march that they will be back in the uk again!! god lets hope so!! I fully agree with your advice to other would be transferees from the UK to go over and read Hobbitts comments on this thread! What he doesnt cover is not worth knowing on this subject!!
> Hears hoping the next two month have us on tenterhooks but worth it!! All the best to you and everyone!!
> ...


Yes, I've been trawling the internet and forums for info and have found (google, 'sapol cop out as police recruits abandon force').

The comments on the site (approx 18 months old) can be broken down into;

SAPOL Officers are viewed as 'Revenue Raises' by the public as they ticket people without using discretion.
The public order uniform quality is abysmal (although it has allegedly apparently changed fairly recently).
The shifts they work would be illegal in Europe (a bit like our old, old one).
They will not take into account any skills you have gained over in the UK, even if the standard is higher over here (UK).


Basically, the reason SAPOL hold recruitment drives in the UK is because the management is so bad they can't keep hold of anyone. The other States don't recruit from overseas because they don't need to. Read into that what you will. As to whether to apply or not, the question we'd need to ask ourselves is, 'Do I live to work, or work to live?'
I appreciate EVERYONE moans about their own experiences and Police service/force, but it looks like a major ballache/frying-pan-to-fire scenario (or if the Winsor report is ratified, a 'fire-to-fire-with-better-weather' scenario!  ) 
I'm going to be seriously cross examining my ex-colleague over the next few weeks via email.


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

cantona1974 said:


> hi jumhead
> 
> im in a very similar position as yourself and echo your sentiment on the winsor report and the forthcoming hammering it appears the lower ranks are going to get hit with. Australia has been on my number 1 wish list for years now but i am now in a position where if the chance arose i could make this 'dream' a potential reality! Like yourself im getting as much info and research done as i can and pre-preparing the rough drafts of the old application forms in hope that SAPOL announce around march that they will be back in the uk again!! god lets hope so!! I fully agree with your advice to other would be transferees from the UK to go over and read Hobbitts comments on this thread! What he doesnt cover is not worth knowing on this subject!!
> Hears hoping the next two month have us on tenterhooks but worth it!! All the best to you and everyone!!
> ...


Hi Cantona,

Where'd you hear about the March possibility? Holding my breath!

Cheers


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

jumhed said:


> Yes, I've been trawling the internet and forums for info and have found (google, 'sapol cop out as police recruits abandon force').
> 
> The comments on the site (approx 18 months old) can be broken down into;
> 
> ...


Hi Jumhed,

I think policing worldwide is sadly becoming target driven rather than striving to provide a quality of service. Fingerscrossed it will come full circle. If I had to choose somewhere to ride out the storm it would be somewhere I could enjoy the family life on my days off and not spend it trapped indoors due to weather for the most part of the year!


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all,

My hubby was one of the lucky few to get offered the job with SAPOL. Our flights are booked and we're off in April 
I won't say it's an easy process to go through, it's stressful, worrying, exciting and just about every other emotion you can think of (and we're not even there yet). I think for most though it's ALL about the lifestyle. I haven't heard of many who have gone for the job and I've not heard of any who would stay for it either. For us though SAPOL has given us a visa in our passports and the security of knowing that there is a job to go to.

Tinkerwelly, there are four of us in our family and only my husband will be working. We applied to go country because we had said there was NO WAY we could do it otherwise. We didn't get our country spot but we're still going anyway. Its been done before on one wage and here we are getting ready to give it a go too. The point is, if you really want it you will find a way. Our journey began last March and our plans change daily and I'm sure they'll continue to change as we adjust to our new lives in Oz.

I really hope they recruit again soon. Good luck to you all

Sorchs


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Hi everbody*

Scattershot approach to all your Q's but I'll try to answer them all! Here goes.....

Maxlife: SAPOL starting recruitment in March again? News to me I'm sorry to say. I wish they would go back to blighty and do it all over again but our new State Finance Minister says we're skint and need to cut back on recruitment as a whole. Having said that UK cops are awesome value for money compare to locals - so may be the economy mighjt save the UK campaign. I'm now a country cop and don't hob-nob with anyone who works in Recruitment Branch anymore so I'm not the reliable source I used to be!


Tinkerwelly: If/when this all kicks off again then SAPOL will sponsor you as a Permanent Resident applicant and you are then permitted to apply for P.R. nominating them as future employers from a regional area. Wages? If it's just your wages I think a country posting would be best so you get subsidised housing.......probationer wages are a bit grim. 


Jumhed: Queensland offers no pathway for you guys in the UK (or us over here come to mention it!)...........unless you have Permanent Residency (us lot over here do, but UK-based cops might be able to obtain it by another qualification/trade/profession or by accopanying a spouse who is suitably qualified in whatever is on the 'wishlist' at Immigration. HOWEVER, there's only recruitment as a basic cadet meaning 8-9 months at the Academy and probation all over again! BTW Queensland wages do not fare well against SAPOL wages at present.
"revenue raisers" Ouch! Undeniably our Expiation Notices (FPN's) are pricey, a lot go unpaid and the enormous machine that processes the tickets is a costly beast. I don't have figures but we're the most heavilly taxed State in Aus so I doubt this makes that much......but the prices are humungous. 125quid for 1-8mph over the limit anyone? It does have an anti-speeding incentive dunnit?
"psu kit" There's no flame proof suits, no armoured gloves or boots. The body armour is Moto-cross chest/back plates, however, the arm and leg guards are indistinguishable from UK ones and the helmets could easily be NATO helmets. No Armadillos, there's a medium shield and we carry out CS gas tactics requiring respirators. The drills are similar-ish to UK drills. What bothers me most is the lack of flame retardance - the first protester to lob a Molotov and it'll be unspeakable, the fact that our side is lobbing CS grenades about requiring half the PSU to down shileds and remove helmets in order to don gas masks whilst the other half have to 'suck it up' AND hold the line is alarming to say the least. However, policing here is somewhat different and I am reassured by the instructors (some of who are expat cops) that what we have and what we do is fit for purpose. I'm an old misery and hope I never have to find out, SAPOL are dead right in their assertion however - so what do I know?

Shifts? What can I say? They're not as good as the UK, but you still do 40 hours a week and get 6 weeks off a year. I hate 7 nights on the trot but we all have to take turn so come with eyes open my friend. It ain't likely to change and I'm on a 6week shift pattern that entails me doing exactly twice as many late/nights as days. I don't like it but at least SAPOL pay you for unsocial hours so at least over here the coffee-drinking squad and the pamphlet team who keep gentlemens' hours miss out on the wages I earn - unlike the salaried system in UK.

RPL? Skippers and above get recognition of rank to senior constable once out of probation. Specialist officers? Individuals have been in th eright place at the right time but as a Force SAPOL will ignore your UK qualifications. However, you can use it as evidence to gain a secondment to traffic/CIB/DV.....blah,blah and should you get to work in your area of UK expertise the SAPOL specialist guys are generally very welcoming of your knowledge and experience. Or so I'm told. I am 'police oxen' and at the lowest end of the food chain.

Crap Management? Disagree with you there. Just like the UK we have all kinds of factors messing with recruitment/retention. I've not yet met a boss who wants to make me feel special about myself but they do at least run the show. I left the UK totally disillusioned by ACPO/Supt ranks - SAPOL aren't any better or worse. We have bright sparks and dimwits too, but that's the same for any big organisation. Like it or not if the Police were so utterly crap in Aus the whole place would be gone to the dogs......but here we are, a bunch of UK folk either working here or mad keen to get here. So, something may be going alright after all. A last question that I often put to myself when I have 'down days' (don't we all?): Investors in People logo on the Force letterhead, what difference did it make all that posturing and preening? Not too much to the over-burdened solo cop in whatever corner of his/her county. SAPOL managers might not be sweethearts to us but the Force is as well if not better arranged and organised than the mob I came from.

But your posts show you've got it sussed enough to realise that most of this is just detail, the 'big picture' of better lifestyle and safer community is what it's all about. Plus there's a lot to be said for warm weather and sandy beach therapy!


Sorchs: hi ya, see ya in April! 


goodnight folks

Nige


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*2012 SAPOL possibilities*



sorchs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My hubby was one of the lucky few to get offered the job with SAPOL. Our flights are booked and we're off in April
> I won't say it's an easy process to go through, it's stressful, worrying, exciting and just about every other emotion you can think of (and we're not even there yet). I think for most though it's ALL about the lifestyle. I haven't heard of many who have gone for the job and I've not heard of any who would stay for it either. For us though SAPOL has given us a visa in our passports and the security of knowing that there is a job to go to.
> ...


Hi Sorchs,

I'm a police officer in the UK and I missed the opportunity to apply for SAPOL last year so like many others I'm kicking myself and hoping it happens again soon. If it does can I ask a few questions about the process. I know you are saying its been stressful and hard etc. 
Once the application was submitted what were the processes that followed, and how long did it take to get the VISA. My house in the UK is sold so I would be able to go as soon as the VISA was sorted if they recruited again and I got through.
Did you have to pay for the VISA process yourself or did the SAPOL pay that for you ??? Any info that you could give me to prepare me for the future would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards

Aaron


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Aaron,

The process consists of a papersift, exam, interview and fitness test, job offer, visa application, medicals and visa approval. 

We applied in April last year, the exam was in May and the interview and fitness test were in July. Both were held in London and all paid for by ourselves.

The job offer came in July and we were then invited to apply for our visa. With printing, passport photos, visa payment and DHL delivery it cost us £1300 approx. More waiting and then assigned a case officer who asked us to complete our medicals. £800 later our results were sent off and our visa was issued in October. 

It's an expensive process and stressful in the sense that nothing ever goes to plan. On paper it seems like quite a straight forward system but from what I've seen no no two applicants have had the same experience. This can cause lots of confusion and stress when we all get together on these forums loaded with different information (mainly the visa and moving in general). 

Along the way we have been constantly handing out money for something to do with the move. There is no financial help from SAPOL unfortunately so if you're serious about the move get your wallet ready. The waiting is hard. Our lives have been in limbo for the past year. At each stage you wait to find out if you can move on to the next, then you wait again for the visa and then it's a further wait until we go.

I have to say though that along with all the pitfalls (and there have been a few), we feel very lucky to have gotten this far and we're really looking forward to our new lives down under. I feel especially lucky to have met lots of great people who are also making the move and look forward to meeting those who have been there, done that and bought the tshirt and helped us so much along the way (ta very much Nige). Many (especially in the current climate) are going over alone and they have my full admiration. At least us SAPOL lot have our own little support network going on.

Fingers crossed they will start recruiting again soon.

Take care

Sorchs


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Nige,

Thanks for your informative reply!

I'm pondering out of the box a bit in case there is no Aussie police recruitment. Please can you bring some of your expert tranquillity to me?!

I take it in theory I could try a regional migration scheme visa? Perhaps work in the mines for a couple of years then apply for the police? I'm thinking that way I'd have the PR as unfortunately my wife who is a Primary School Teacher has dropped off the SOL.

Or

Perhaps I could try and find an employer sponsor, work for two years doing something (hopefully using transferable police skills) then apply to police.

I really fancy the 10 week Victoria transferee programme rather than repeating probation again! Do you think that Victoria would still be up for allowing me in the 10 week programme if I was 2 years out of police work? 

Thanks for your time,

maxLIFE


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

sorchs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My hubby was one of the lucky few to get offered the job with SAPOL. Our flights are booked and we're off in April
> I won't say it's an easy process to go through, it's stressful, worrying, exciting and just about every other emotion you can think of (and we're not even there yet). I think for most though it's ALL about the lifestyle. I haven't heard of many who have gone for the job and I've not heard of any who would stay for it either. For us though SAPOL has given us a visa in our passports and the security of knowing that there is a job to go to.
> ...


One of the things that has really made me think hard about applying (if/when it ever comes out again), is the fact that I'm the only breadwinner, so to speak, and I've a wife and four kids. And a dog. The major concern would be finances. To survive financially I'd have to go country like yourself. 
I know that it's doable, as I live in London and live on one wage.

It's a big old move for you guys. I wish you all the best!


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Jumhed: Queensland offers no pathway for you guys in the UK (or us over here come to mention it!)...........unless you have Permanent Residency (us lot over here do, but UK-based cops might be able to obtain it by another qualification/trade/profession or by accopanying a spouse who is suitably qualified in whatever is on the 'wishlist' at Immigration. HOWEVER, there's only recruitment as a basic cadet meaning 8-9 months at the Academy and probation all over again! BTW Queensland wages do not fare well against SAPOL wages at present.
> "revenue raisers" Ouch! Undeniably our Expiation Notices (FPN's) are pricey, a lot go unpaid and the enormous machine that processes the tickets is a costly beast. I don't have figures but we're the most heavilly taxed State in Aus so I doubt this makes that much......but the prices are humungous. 125quid for 1-8mph over the limit anyone? It does have an anti-speeding incentive dunnit?


We've all been called worse than Revenue Raisers 
Interestingly, a couple of days after I wrote that post my colleagues and myself were all told to 'go get some tickets.' I haven't been told that for years, but it just goes to show...



Hobbit1621 said:


> "psu kit" There's no flame proof suits, no armoured gloves or boots. The body armour is Moto-cross chest/back plates, however, the arm and leg guards are indistinguishable from UK ones and the helmets could easily be NATO helmets. No Armadillos, there's a medium shield and we carry out CS gas tactics requiring respirators. The drills are similar-ish to UK drills. What bothers me most is the lack of flame retardance - the first protester to lob a Molotov and it'll be unspeakable, the fact that our side is lobbing CS grenades about requiring half the PSU to down shileds and remove helmets in order to don gas masks whilst the other half have to 'suck it up' AND hold the line is alarming to say the least. However, policing here is somewhat different and I am reassured by the instructors (some of who are expat cops) that what we have and what we do is fit for purpose. I'm an old misery and hope I never have to find out, SAPOL are dead right in their assertion however - so what do I know?


It's what they can get away with giving us uniform/equipment-wise, not what we need.



Hobbit1621 said:


> Shifts? What can I say? They're not as good as the UK, but you still do 40 hours a week and get 6 weeks off a year. I hate 7 nights on the trot but we all have to take turn so come with eyes open my friend. It ain't likely to change and I'm on a 6week shift pattern that entails me doing exactly twice as many late/nights as days. I don't like it but at least SAPOL pay you for unsocial hours so at least over here the coffee-drinking squad and the pamphlet team who keep gentlemens' hours miss out on the wages I earn - unlike the salaried system in UK.


I was reminiscing with friends about the old shift pattern recently. The probbies have never had it so good! 
The Winsor Report is changing the pamphlet brigade's pay. Unsocial hours bonus and skills bonus are coming into play at some point in the not too distant future.


Hobbit1621 said:


> RPL? Skippers and above get recognition of rank to senior constable once out of probation. Specialist officers? Individuals have been in th eright place at the right time but as a Force SAPOL will ignore your UK qualifications. However, you can use it as evidence to gain a secondment to traffic/CIB/DV.....blah,blah and should you get to work in your area of UK expertise the SAPOL specialist guys are generally very welcoming of your knowledge and experience. Or so I'm told. I am 'police oxen' and at the lowest end of the food chain.


I've read so many posts on other forums of people who transfer/want to transfer without realising/understanding that they're essentially starting their career again. 



Hobbit1621 said:


> Crap Management? Disagree with you there. Just like the UK we have all kinds of factors messing with recruitment/retention. I've not yet met a boss who wants to make me feel special about myself but they do at least run the show. I left the UK totally disillusioned by ACPO/Supt ranks - SAPOL aren't any better or worse. We have bright sparks and dimwits too, but that's the same for any big organisation. Like it or not if the Police were so utterly crap in Aus the whole place would be gone to the dogs......but here we are, a bunch of UK folk either working here or mad keen to get here. So, something may be going alright after all. A last question that I often put to myself when I have 'down days' (don't we all?): Investors in People logo on the Force letterhead, what difference did it make all that posturing and preening? Not too much to the over-burdened solo cop in whatever corner of his/her county. SAPOL managers might not be sweethearts to us but the Force is as well if not better arranged and organised than the mob I came from.


I was purely going on SAPOL's need to recruit overseas to maintain numbers, although I realise there are many other factors that influence recruitment (economics etc). Over here we've looked at the offer of higher wages for doing the same job in a nicer environment and thought, 'Why not?' 1500 UK applications for 90 spaces in last years recruitment drive tells it's own story, eh? 



Hobbit1621 said:


> But your posts show you've got it sussed enough to realise that most of this is just detail, *the 'big picture' of better lifestyle and safer community is what it's all about. Plus there's a lot to be said for warm weather and sandy beach therapy!*
> 
> Nige


Exactly!
Hopefully, they'll come over again for a recruitment drive. They've removed the UK recruitment stuff from the webpage, but I'll keep checking and prepare myself for when they do.


----------



## divamyself (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all, my name is Ruth. Indonesian married to Police officer in Portugal. Someone in this forum suggest me to go SAPOL website, i just wondered why for UK and NZ applicants. I am looking forward to move wit my husband since crisis is getting worse in this country. As myself also used to work as kindergarten teacher back in Jakarta, Indonesia so we are thinking to move our life. we are thinking about UK too, but seems in this forum sum policemen in UK are willing to move to Oz and NZ too. So anyone can help me what countries are open for Portuguese police officer to transfer? big thanks


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

divamyself said:


> Hi all, my name is Ruth. Indonesian married to Police officer in Portugal. Someone in this forum suggest me to go SAPOL website, i just wondered why for UK and NZ applicants. I am looking forward to move wit my husband since crisis is getting worse in this country. As myself also used to work as kindergarten teacher back in Jakarta, Indonesia so we are thinking to move our life. we are thinking about UK too, but seems in this forum sum policemen in UK are willing to move to Oz and NZ too. *So anyone can help me what countries are open for Portuguese police officer to transfer? big thanks*



Probably Portugal's ex-colonies such as Brazil etc. Has he tried those countries? Common language, similar laws would help him transfer relatively painlessly I imagine.


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm reliably informed all SAPOL recruit places are filled for this financial year ie until 30th June. If you have PR you can apply direct from the UK and if successful would start after this date.

maxLIFE


----------

